# May Testers.....



## EmilieBrianne

Well I am already out for April and will be testing in May. Anyone else want to join me? I will put you guys down. I am coming over from 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...rings-christmas-babies-89-testers-8-bfps.html

:bfp:
· K8te

May 1st
· Kendrick
· xxDreamerxx
· ela312012
· Lost7
· lemon_tree
·Alidravana

May 3rd
· TTCMrsT
· Mommy2Rosie

May 4th
· BrandiCanucks
· rebeccalouise
· rollachick
· Thulile

May 5th
· Girly922

May 6th
· CPierce

May 7th
· hunni12
· NikTik
· Babydust47
· hal423
· EmilieBrianne
· thumpette

May 9th
· Smille24
· trea0025
· Heatherga2015
· Zebe

May 10th
· toothfairyDMD
· mom2pne
· Maria86

May 12th
· Lotus11
· AngelOb

May 13th
· SilasLove 

May 14th 
· Sweetmama26
· Emiloo

May 16th
· tinkai

May 17th
· EElse

May 19th
· Ckelly

May 22nd 
· Tinaplustwo
· rebecca822

May 24th
· TeacherLynn
· kakae

Date to be determined
· Marissa
· Salembaby
· cadinavi
· Hopeful.89
· swimmyj1
· Maybe8
· Teeny Weeny
· danielle1984
· mommyof2peas

Stalkers
· mrsverhey


----------



## hunni12

I am cd1 today. Just came off bc in feb and now my cycles are 27-28 days.

Just ordered 20 opks from amazon and will be doing preseed and soy days 2-6 for this month

Next period due may 7th


----------



## Ckelly79

Hi ladies still on April thread but will be stalking and most likely joining U x


----------



## K8te

:hi:

Can I join? We are TTC #2 going from NTNP to actively TTC for the next cycle :dance:

For May the :witch: is due on the 8th

X


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Welcome to the group guys.

Ckelly I hope you don't have to join but always welcome.


----------



## SilasLove

Hey! I'll join, please. I am CD4 right now. :)


----------



## Lotus11

I'm coming over from the April thread too. I'm currently on CD2. I have fairly irregular and long cycles ranging from 30-44 days (last one was 42 days! &#55357;&#56852;), so not quite sure of my testing date yet. Anyone have any suggestions for encouraging ovulation to happen sooner?? For now, let's put me down for testing May 12th, but that will probably be revised once I actually ovulate. Good luck to everyone! I really hope this is our month!!


----------



## NikTik

Hi everyone, I'm coming over from the April thread too! Cd3 today and will be due af around the 7th May xx


----------



## SilasLove

Okay ladies - I had a chemical pregnancy this month and counted my first day bleeding as CD1, but spotted from Sunday-Wednesday. Today I spotted some but it has gone so AF is over now but was only 4 days so not sure what ti expect as far as ovulating & things this month so Im a lityle lost there. AF should be due May 12 (my birthday) so I will put my testing date as May 13.


----------



## K8te

:hugs: so sorry to hear about your chemical x


----------



## hunni12

Lotus11 said:


> I'm coming over from the April thread too. I'm currently on CD2. I have fairly irregular and long cycles ranging from 30-44 days (last one was 42 days! &#65533;&#65533;), so not quite sure of my testing date yet. Anyone have any suggestions for encouraging ovulation to happen sooner?? For now, let's put me down for testing May 12th, but that will probably be revised once I actually ovulate. Good luck to everyone! I really hope this is our month!!

have you tried agnus cactus to help regulate or soy helps with ovulating


----------



## meanerchick

Hey ladies, i would like to join. I am TTC#3. AF is due April 26th. But i will not be testing until May 1st.


----------



## SilasLove

Hey meanerchick - I am ttc #3 as well. How long have you been trying?


----------



## Salembaby

Ckelly- I have a good feeling for you on the April thread!!

Em- thanks for starting the new thread, makes it more fun to look at the new cycle. 

Meaner and Silas - I'm also ttc #3. Been trying for several months and the 1st two came easy so I'm starting my research since I'm a new 37 years young!

AFM - I had a blood panel done on Saturday cd3 to check fsh, amh, e2, and tsh since I'm hypothyroid. You know you can order these labs online in the US? You have to pay $100e but sheesh, I'm living in Amsterdam and it's 2500 up front to see a RE since i don't have Dutch insurance. And I found a US fertility clinic that will do one free phone consult to discuss my numbers and will call me abroad! pM me if you want the info :)


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Okay it has been a hectic weekend. I will get caught up today probably after work. How are all of you doing?


----------



## mrsverhey

Hey thanks for starting the new thread!!! 
I am currently stalking from the April thread but being that my IUI was called off due to cysts I will most likely be joining soon! Still trying to hold on to my little bit of hope that it could just happpen on its own but only time will tell AF is due right around the 23 of April so we shall see!!! Good luck ladies!


----------



## SilasLove

I have been ttc #3 for around 5 months now. Its been a bit frustrating given it was so effortless conceiving my other two. But that's okay, im just sooo broody its unreal.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Okay guys I have you guys down.

SilasLove, sorry about the chemical pregnancy.

Salembaby, I didn't know that and I live in the US. Do you have a test date for May yet? If you you don't I can put you down date to be determined.


----------



## SilasLove

Ladies, why do I have lots of EWCM ??? Im CD5 ...


----------



## Babydust47

Hi ladies! Ill join you. Af is due May 7th. I'm TTC #1. We've been actively trying since Noveember but not preventing it for the last year. MC in Dec. last month was my first month using opk. Might buy preseed for this month. This last period was really weird- only 2 days and the worst cranping I've had thus far (usually have severe cramping but not like this). Since then, have had minor cramping and backache (which never happens after af). Planning on going into the gynecologist to get checked. Thinking endometriosis since it runs in my family?!? anyone have this?


----------



## Smille24

AF is due the 9th for me so I will test then if I'm late. I'm trying to keep my sanity this cycle.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Babydust47 said:


> Hi ladies! Ill join you. Af is due May 7th. I'm TTC #1. We've been actively trying since Noveember but not preventing it for the last year. MC in Dec. last month was my first month using opk. Might buy preseed for this month. This last period was really weird- only 2 days and the worst cranping I've had thus far (usually have severe cramping but not like this). Since then, have had minor cramping and backache (which never happens after af). Planning on going into the gynecologist to get checked. Thinking endometriosis since it runs in my family?!? anyone have this?

I have endometriosis and polycystic ovaries.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

I got you guys down. How is everyone doing?


----------



## toothfairyDMD

Hey ladies! 

AF is due May 10th. I was two weeks late last cycle, which was the longest I have ever been late in my life. Pretty much went crazy from testing daily and getting BFNs. Oddly, when AF showed up I had no cramping at all, which was highly unusual for me. Also, the flow seemed to be a bit more liquidy (sorry if TMI) than previously. 

Has anyone experienced this before? I normally have very crampy periods when they are late. Started BBT charting this month, so hopefully it will help.


----------



## Salembaby

Em- do you get your periods regularly? Or somewhat regularly? My friend has both too and hasn't gotten AF in 7 weeks now. Have you ever tried provera to bring AF? TIA!!

MrsV- nice to hear from you :) I'm hopeful for you this month. 

Silas - we're in the same boat and it's more than frustrating. 

Tooth- 2 weeks late? Did you ask your doc?

AFM: I'm waiting for bloodwork results and have to start packing to fly back to chilly weather. Darn!


----------



## Lost7

Can you put me down for 10th May please? 
Subject to change but I will keep you informed. Thanks :)


----------



## kariss

Hi, can I join from April thread too please? 
I'm on cd4, not sure when I'll be testing this is my first AF since MC in Feb. I've got my OPK's and thermometer so I'll update once I know O day. 
:happydance: let's do this! :happydance:


----------



## mrsverhey

Salembaby said:


> Em- do you get your periods regularly? Or somewhat regularly? My friend has both too and hasn't gotten AF in 7 weeks now. Have you ever tried provera to bring AF? TIA!!
> 
> MrsV- nice to hear from you :) I'm hopeful for you this month.
> 
> Silas - we're in the same boat and it's more than frustrating.
> 
> Tooth- 2 weeks late? Did you ask your doc?
> 
> AFM: I'm waiting for bloodwork results and have to start packing to fly back to chilly weather. Darn!

Thank you I hope May will be the month for us all! I have PCOS but not endo and I go in spurts where I will have a 28 day cycle then it will go to a 31/32 day cycle then 35/36 days then I have to take provera to start them agian cause they just get longer and longer till eventually it just dont happen.


----------



## K8te

Wow lots to catch up on. 

Hopefully this is a good month for everyone here.

How is everyone doing?

I'm just waiting for AF the :witch: is due tomorrow ready for TTC next week.


----------



## SilasLove

I was nauseous all night last night and have had a headache for 3 days now. I'm thinking maybe my blood pressure is high - or something. All I know is it isn't making me happy.


----------



## K8te

Oh no poor you Silas! That doesn't sound nice for you.

Headaches are the worst


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Not completely out for April (testing the 30th), but I'm coming in for May too.

I suspect I had a chemical. My donor and I will be inseminating twice this month...once on the 20th and once on the 24th. We're going with twice because I usually ovulate on CD13 (April 21) but I HAVE been ovulating on CD17 lately (April 24)...with the exception of the last cycle, which was CD20, but I was under a crapload of stress.

So based on that, I'll be testing April 30th, but not expecting anything, so my next testing date will be May 4 (My daughter's 4th birthday)


----------



## trea0025

Can I join? AF came today. Coming over from the April group. My cycles are a little irregular, so this date is subject to change, but for now put me down to test May 9. Thanks!


----------



## Smille24

trea0025 said:


> Can I join? AF came today. Coming over from the April group. My cycles are a little irregular, so this date is subject to change, but for now put me down to test May 9. Thanks!

I hope the 9th is a lucky day for us!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Salembaby said:


> Em- do you get your periods regularly? Or somewhat regularly? My friend has both too and hasn't gotten AF in 7 weeks now. Have you ever tried provera to bring AF? TIA!!
> 
> MrsV- nice to hear from you :) I'm hopeful for you this month.
> 
> Silas - we're in the same boat and it's more than frustrating.
> 
> Tooth- 2 weeks late? Did you ask your doc?
> 
> AFM: I'm waiting for bloodwork results and have to start packing to fly back to chilly weather. Darn!

Mine usually come every six weeks but I have only had one period since my miscarriage in December. I have tried provera it was horrible worst thing I every did.


----------



## xxDreamxx

Hi

Can I join? I am due for AF on the 4th May so I think I will test on 1st May. I have booked in to see the fertility specialist to go down to the IVF route if it's not happened by June so am giving it my all for the next several months. This month we are doing the SMEP (Sperm Meets Egg Plan) so keeping everything crossed that we can achieve another natural pregnancy!

Baby Dust to you all Xx


----------



## K8te

How is the SMEP going Dream?

We are doing every other day this month and if nothing I'm considering the SMEP since I've heard a lot of good feedback from it.

Tmi: I'm just waiting for af - due today but cp is still high and hard


----------



## Lost7

I keep having shooting pains in the right side of my head, it's horrible, that and the occasional ear ache - think it's all linked to my filling that needs done on that same side, but in the mean time, suffering badly :(

I'm still in two minds whether to call this CD20 or CD3/4 = I'm so confused right now!


----------



## xxDreamxx

K8te said:


> How is the SMEP going Dream?
> 
> We are doing every other day this month and if nothing I'm considering the SMEP since I've heard a lot of good feedback from it.
> 
> Tmi: I'm just waiting for af - due today but cp is still high and hard

This is our first month trying it. We normally do every 2nd day & then 2 days a row around positive ovulation indication. 

I have half an ovary & hubby has low count so not sure SMEP is a good idea but oh well,worth a shot


----------



## hunni12

CD 5 here and last day of soy going to go buy my preseed on Friday and my opks supposed to come in the mail today *yay*


----------



## tinkai

count me in on the 16th, please! i'm on cd2 today. ;)


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Okay I think I have everyone down. 

SilasLove, I am sorry about your headache. My blood pressure goes up every time just get a headache or migraine. 

hunni12, What is the soy for?


----------



## hunni12

Em its like clomid here are some success stories


https://community.babycentre.co.uk/...h_soy_isoflavones.?cpg=1&csi=2045999741&pd=-1


----------



## EmilieBrianne

hunni12 said:


> Em its like clomid here are some success stories
> 
> 
> https://community.babycentre.co.uk/...h_soy_isoflavones.?cpg=1&csi=2045999741&pd=-1

Crap I can't take it. I got excited as I was reading. But for the same reason I can't take Clomid I can't take it. It interacts with my medicine. Different interaction though. Lol.


----------



## SilasLove

I'm feeling much better today, thankfully. We had a nice day and went shopping for my mom's wedding on Saturday and went out to eat. Some nice family time. 

But everyone on my facebook has managed to give birth this past week it seems and im super broody! :(


----------



## EmilieBrianne

SilasLove said:


> I'm feeling much better today, thankfully. We had a nice day and went shopping for my mom's wedding on Saturday and went out to eat. Some nice family time.
> 
> But everyone on my facebook has managed to give birth this past week it seems and im super broody! :(

Everyone one on my Facebook page either has given birth this week or announced they are having a baby. I have been grumpy too.


----------



## SilasLove

I'm frustrated. I would love to have a BFP for my 26th birthday (May 12) but I'm not feeling very optimistic about this cycle. Trying not to let myself get down about it but not succeeding very well.


----------



## trea0025

More helpful info on soy isoflavones: https://www.babycenter.com/404_can-soy-isoflavones-help-me-get-pregnant_10364266.bc


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I hear ya ladies! Everyone's either having babies, or getting pregnant, and I'm ready for my turn. Insemination is on Monday, and again next Friday, and then I'll be in the TWW again.


----------



## mom2pne

Hello! Can you put me down for testing May 10th. That is Mother's Day here and I should either be a day or 2 late or about 11 dpo depending on when I ovulate. Thank you!


----------



## K8te

Oh good luck for insemination Brandi! Keep us posted.

My Facebook is the same, one of my school friends was due last week and another had her baby 2 days ago....so many baby pictures.

I'm still waiting for AF! 2 days late now and still no sign :( tested this morning but I knocked my fmu over so only had the tiniest amount to test with so I oculdnt decided if I saw a very faint positive or indent. I'd have thought for 13dpo it would be stronger than a faint so I'm not hopeful.


----------



## Smille24

K8te said:


> Oh good luck for insemination Brandi! Keep us posted.
> 
> My Facebook is the same, one of my school friends was due last week and another had her baby 2 days ago....so many baby pictures.
> 
> I'm still waiting for AF! 2 days late now and still no sign :( tested this morning but I knocked my fmu over so only had the tiniest amount to test with so I oculdnt decided if I saw a very faint positive or indent. I'd have thought for 13dpo it would be stronger than a faint so I'm not hopeful.

Sometimes implantation doesn't occur until 12 dpo so I wouldn't count yourself out just yet. I'd wait a few days and retest unless af shows b4 then.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

SilasLove said:


> I'm frustrated. I would love to have a BFP for my 26th birthday (May 12) but I'm not feeling very optimistic about this cycle. Trying not to let myself get down about it but not succeeding very well.

I wanted a positive for my birthday April 10th I got the witch on the 9th.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

mom2pne said:


> Hello! Can you put me down for testing May 10th. That is Mother's Day here and I should either be a day or 2 late or about 11 dpo depending on when I ovulate. Thank you!

I got you down.


----------



## K8te

Smille24 said:


> K8te said:
> 
> 
> Oh good luck for insemination Brandi! Keep us posted.
> 
> My Facebook is the same, one of my school friends was due last week and another had her baby 2 days ago....so many baby pictures.
> 
> I'm still waiting for AF! 2 days late now and still no sign :( tested this morning but I knocked my fmu over so only had the tiniest amount to test with so I oculdnt decided if I saw a very faint positive or indent. I'd have thought for 13dpo it would be stronger than a faint so I'm not hopeful.
> 
> Sometimes implantation doesn't occur until 12 dpo so I wouldn't count yourself out just yet. I'd wait a few days and retest unless af shows b4 then.Click to expand...

Thanks for that :thumbup:

I'll keep my fingers crossed, luckily I was out when the postman tried to deliver my frers so I'll have to wait until Saturday morning for those if there's no :witch:

It's just trying to wait patiently since this next cycle is our really trying month and I'm anxious to either get a BFP now or AF to arrive to get on with it :blush:

It's more the unknown that gets to me.


How is everyone else?


----------



## Alidravana

Hi Ladies,

Can you please add me for testing on May 9? I have short cycles, so I could probably test as early as May 6, but I am trying to hold out until after AF is due this month to save some money on tests :). 

This is my third cycle of TTC, hopefully the third time's the charm! I'm really hoping to try to get pregnant before ball season starts here, that way I can give my team time to find a replacement player. Good luck to everyone :)


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Alidravana said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Can you please add me for testing on May 9? I have short cycles, so I could probably test as early as May 6, but I am trying to hold out until after AF is due this month to save some money on tests :).
> 
> This is my third cycle of TTC, hopefully the third time's the charm! I'm really hoping to try to get pregnant before ball season starts here, that way I can give my team time to find a replacement player. Good luck to everyone :)

Okay got you down. Fx'd for you this cycle.


----------



## Lost7

EmilieBrianne said:


> SilasLove said:
> 
> 
> I'm frustrated. I would love to have a BFP for my 26th birthday (May 12) but I'm not feeling very optimistic about this cycle. Trying not to let myself get down about it but not succeeding very well.
> 
> I wanted a positive for my birthday April 10th I got the witch on the 9th.Click to expand...

Know that feeling, wanted a BFP for my 30th. I got a BFP 8th Feb, but all I got for my 30th was another Miscarriage.


----------



## K8te

Aw :hugs: so sorry lost!


----------



## Lost7

I've just got a flashing smiley! I may have to go back to Aprils now! That bleed must have just been a mid cycle bleed. That would make me CD22 and not CD8 as I thought the bleed was a new cycle!! 

I am crying because I am so happy, sorry!


----------



## K8te

Oh that's amazing lost! So happy for you.

Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Lost7

K8te said:


> Aw :hugs: so sorry lost!

Thanks sweetie! <3


----------



## Hopeful.89

Hi Ladies, 

I am still in the running for the April thread however not overly hopeful as a visit with my doctor resulted in hypothyroidism and a referral to an RE specialist - He doesn't seem hopeful that it will happen before I can get in with the specialist (minimum 4 month wait) however prayer and hope are still on my side. I am hoping that when my thyroid balances out my reproductive system will be able to conceive! 

Please add me to this thread with a date to be determined once AF shows. 

Still praying for my April cycle though! 

Baby Dust to all!


----------



## SilasLove

We have a busy weekend, as my mom is getting married Saturday! At least I have stuff to keep my mind occupied and 4 days off work, lol.


----------



## Smille24

Lost7 said:


> I've just got a flashing smiley! I may have to go back to Aprils now! That bleed must have just been a mid cycle bleed. That would make me CD22 and not CD8 as I thought the bleed was a new cycle!!
> 
> I am crying because I am so happy, sorry!

That's so awesome. Good luck. I hope you catch it!!


----------



## hunni12

CD 6 opk
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150417_063244.jpg
File size: 10 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Smille24

hunni12 said:


> CD 6 opk

I'd say a few more days!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Hey all I'm hopping on. AF found me today, so put me down for may 14th to start testing :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Definitely not positive yet. I agree on a few more days.

CM starting to come back and I used my last OPK today. Starting to get darker, but we'll see. I'm waiting for my new batch of OPKs to come in, and last email I got said they were an hour away from my house as of yesterday, but didn't come in the mail today. Looking like it'll be Monday, and Monday is insem #1.


----------



## ela312012

hi :) can you put me down to test on 1st of may. thanks so much. best of luck everyone x


----------



## hunni12

I'll probably do another Sunday


----------



## Lost7

Can you change me for 1st May? I'm about to ovulate!


----------



## cadinavi

Meeeee!!!! I had BFPs this month that turned to negatives two days later so I think I'm out :( period due Monday so I'll be testing at the verrry end of May (irregular cycles)


----------



## K8te

I'm going to have to leave you lovely ladies. I got a BFP on Friday! No idea how as ff put me down for ovulation 2 days before we dtd so we are very shocked.

Good luck to you all and lots of baby dust

:dust:


----------



## hunni12

Congrats k8te

CD 8 opk
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150418_121350.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Smille24

K8te said:


> I'm going to have to leave you lovely ladies. I got a BFP on Friday! No idea how as ff put me down for ovulation 2 days before we dtd so we are very shocked.
> 
> Good luck to you all and lots of baby dust
> 
> :dust:

Congrats. Best of luck to you!


----------



## xxDreamxx

I got a smiley on my CB opk yesterday so ovulated sometime today. So tomorrow is 1DPO & I am in the 2WW


----------



## SilasLove

My cycle seems to be going by rather quickly. (Kind of)

Waiting to ovulate ... Very boring part of cycle for me.

Congrats K8te!


----------



## AngelOb

Hey ladies! I may or may not be joining you depending on what my midwife says about trying on Wednesday. If I decide to go for it I will be testing May 12th. I put myself on baby aspirin and we are talking about progesterone so maybe we'll get a sticky bean instead of these early losses.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

I will get caught up in a bit. It has been a long weekend.


----------



## hunni12

Bottom opk is from today at cd9 so getting close:happydance:

We dtd the last night and this morning both times using preseed and will do it again the day I get my positive opk so the soldiers can build up hmmm wont be too long huh by the look of the last test.
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1429491550261.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Emiloo

Hellooo ladies! AF got me today so please can you put my test date for the 14th please? 2 days before OH's birthday so hopefully I can give him a GREAT present this year!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So I have all three psychic readings back.

Jennyrenny (who has been correct before) says a December 2015 bfp
Brooke7777 says she feels I am pregnant now or will be soon (definitely by June)
Cheri22 predicts April, being either conceive month, birth month, or the month I find out in

I like Brooke and Cheri's predictions. Leaving in two hours for an insemination!!


----------



## lemon_tree

Hello, ladies! 

I'm expecting to get AF or test around May 1. 

Good luck to you all!!


----------



## SilasLove

Brandi - how do you get psychic readings?? Sounds fun.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

EmilieBrianne said:


> Well I am already out for April and will be testing in May. Anyone else want to join me? I will put you guys down. I am coming over from
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...rings-christmas-babies-89-testers-8-bfps.html
> 
> :bfp:
> K8te
> 
> May 1st
> · Kendrick
> · xxDreamerxx
> · ela312012
> · Lost7
> · lemon_tree
> 
> May 4th
> · BrandiCanucks
> 
> May 7th
> · hunni12
> · NikTik
> · Babydust47
> 
> 
> May 9th
> · Smille24
> · trea0025
> · Alidravana
> 
> May 10th
> · toothfairyDMD
> · mom2pne
> 
> May 12th
> · Lotus11
> · AngelOb
> 
> May 13th
> · SilasLove
> 
> May 14th
> · Sweetmama26
> · Emiloo
> 
> May 16th
> · tinkai
> 
> May 19th
> · EmilieBrianne
> 
> Date to be determined
> · Marissa
> · Salembaby
> · cadinavi
> · Hopeful.89
> 
> Stalkers
> · Ckelly79
> · mrsverhey

I think I have everyone down and in the right spot. 

K8te, Congratulations! I am so happy for you!
So I finally caught up. How are you all doing today?


----------



## K8te

Thank you

I am still 100% stalking you ladies to see how everyone gets on.

Keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## rebeccalouise

Hello! :) I'll be testing on the 4th of May.. We've been trying for almost a year now, but I'm still hopeful. My daughter turns 3 in May, so it'd be lovely to have some pregnancy news too! :) sending lots and lots of :dust: to you all. X


----------



## EmilieBrianne

rebeccalouise said:


> Hello! :) I'll be testing on the 4th of May.. We've been trying for almost a year now, but I'm still hopeful. My daughter turns 3 in May, so it'd be lovely to have some pregnancy news too! :) sending lots and lots of :dust: to you all. X

I got you down. I hope you get your bfp soon.


----------



## Ckelly79

Im also stalking .... Possibly be joining U by the weekend x


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Ckelly79 said:


> Im also stalking .... Possibly be joining U by the weekend x

Well I hope you don't have to join us. I hope you get a bfp.


----------



## TeacherLynn

I'm stalking also. AF is due Friday so we shall see!


----------



## Heatherga2015

May 9th is for me.


----------



## Smille24

hunni12 said:


> Bottom opk is from today at cd9 so getting close:happydance:
> 
> We dtd the last night and this morning both times using preseed and will do it again the day I get my positive opk so the soldiers can build up hmmm wont be too long huh by the look of the last test.

Looks like you'll get a positive soon! Mine are gradually getting darker as well but I'm not due to O according to ff until Fri. I'm getting impatient but DH and I will dtd every other day.


----------



## hunni12

Smille24 said:


> hunni12 said:
> 
> 
> Bottom opk is from today at cd9 so getting close:happydance:
> 
> We dtd the last night and this morning both times using preseed and will do it again the day I get my positive opk so the soldiers can build up hmmm wont be too long huh by the look of the last test.
> 
> Looks like you'll get a positive soon! Mine are gradually getting darker as well but I'm not due to O according to ff until Fri. I'm getting impatient but DH and I will dtd every other day.Click to expand...

Mine is set for Friday as well so I guess we are cycle buddies haha. Are you doing anything different this cycle?


----------



## Smille24

hunni12 said:


> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunni12 said:
> 
> 
> Bottom opk is from today at cd9 so getting close:happydance:
> 
> We dtd the last night and this morning both times using preseed and will do it again the day I get my positive opk so the soldiers can build up hmmm wont be too long huh by the look of the last test.
> 
> Looks like you'll get a positive soon! Mine are gradually getting darker as well but I'm not due to O according to ff until Fri. I'm getting impatient but DH and I will dtd every other day.Click to expand...
> 
> Mine is set for Friday as well so I guess we are cycle buddies haha. Are you doing anything different this cycle?Click to expand...

Following through with temping lol. I stopped last month bc it annoyed me and I stressed over every dip and spike. I ended up Oing later and missed it. I'm temping, opk and using preseed. I hope that's enough.


----------



## CP x

I'm joining! Put me down for May 6th please :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Had another insemination today, but not in the TWW yet. I'm doing two this week to cover when I normally ovulate, and when I have been ovulating.

Took some OPKs (different brands) and I'm really confused as to why the Wondfo's look so close to positive when I'm still 4 days off of when I expect to ovulate. Normally, I ovulate on CD13 (today), but have been ovulating on CD17 (CD20 last month, due to stress...long story).

So now I'm wondering if I'm going to ovulate earlier than CD17 this month. Other than that, the next insemination is set for Friday.

My daughter fell on Thursday evening and by Friday morning, her fingers and knuckles were black and swollen. I took her to the emergency room and the doctor said they were sprained, but didn't do an xray. The swelling and bruising got worse over the weekend so we went to the clinic yesterday and the doctor got an xray. Got a phone call tonight that she has a buckle fracture in her pinky finger, so we have to go see the doctor in the morning, and he's going to decide if we have to just keep buddy taping it, or if he's going to send her to Children's to have it looked it.
 



Attached Files:







11149244_468184173337634_4663060376011623069_n.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## hunni12

Smille24 said:


> hunni12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunni12 said:
> 
> 
> Bottom opk is from today at cd9 so getting close:happydance:
> 
> We dtd the last night and this morning both times using preseed and will do it again the day I get my positive opk so the soldiers can build up hmmm wont be too long huh by the look of the last test.
> 
> Looks like you'll get a positive soon! Mine are gradually getting darker as well but I'm not due to O according to ff until Fri. I'm getting impatient but DH and I will dtd every other day.Click to expand...
> 
> Mine is set for Friday as well so I guess we are cycle buddies haha. Are you doing anything different this cycle?Click to expand...
> 
> Following through with temping lol. I stopped last month bc it annoyed me and I stressed over every dip and spike. I ended up Oing later and missed it. I'm temping, opk and using preseed. I hope that's enough.Click to expand...

I tried temping before and noooo could not handle it haha. I ended up going on birth control in jan came off in feb got my period in march and got another in april so it regulated my cycle . I used to get a pos opk on cd 17 or 18 but getting them so early now is nice haha. Last cycle was 27 days and before birth control I had 30-35 days so it feels good haha.

I am using preseed as well..we used it for the first time cd 8 and 9 it felt amazing!


----------



## Smille24

hunni12 said:


> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunni12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunni12 said:
> 
> 
> Bottom opk is from today at cd9 so getting close:happydance:
> 
> We dtd the last night and this morning both times using preseed and will do it again the day I get my positive opk so the soldiers can build up hmmm wont be too long huh by the look of the last test.
> 
> Looks like you'll get a positive soon! Mine are gradually getting darker as well but I'm not due to O according to ff until Fri. I'm getting impatient but DH and I will dtd every other day.Click to expand...
> 
> Mine is set for Friday as well so I guess we are cycle buddies haha. Are you doing anything different this cycle?Click to expand...
> 
> Following through with temping lol. I stopped last month bc it annoyed me and I stressed over every dip and spike. I ended up Oing later and missed it. I'm temping, opk and using preseed. I hope that's enough.Click to expand...
> 
> I tried temping before and noooo could not handle it haha. I ended up going on birth control in jan came off in feb got my period in march and got another in april so it regulated my cycle . I used to get a pos opk on cd 17 or 18 but getting them so early now is nice haha. Last cycle was 27 days and before birth control I had 30-35 days so it feels good haha.
> 
> I am using preseed as well..we used it for the first time cd 8 and 9 it felt amazing!Click to expand...

I like it a lot better than ky. It's more natural feeling rather than slippery. We only use it during my fertile week since it's so darn expensive.


----------



## TeacherLynn

Well, I'm officially joining since AF showed today. I will be testing May 24th if she stays away this cycle.


----------



## hunni12

Smille24 said:


> hunni12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunni12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunni12 said:
> 
> 
> Bottom opk is from today at cd9 so getting close:happydance:
> 
> We dtd the last night and this morning both times using preseed and will do it again the day I get my positive opk so the soldiers can build up hmmm wont be too long huh by the look of the last test.
> 
> Looks like you'll get a positive soon! Mine are gradually getting darker as well but I'm not due to O according to ff until Fri. I'm getting impatient but DH and I will dtd every other day.Click to expand...
> 
> Mine is set for Friday as well so I guess we are cycle buddies haha. Are you doing anything different this cycle?Click to expand...
> 
> Following through with temping lol. I stopped last month bc it annoyed me and I stressed over every dip and spike. I ended up Oing later and missed it. I'm temping, opk and using preseed. I hope that's enough.Click to expand...
> 
> I tried temping before and noooo could not handle it haha. I ended up going on birth control in jan came off in feb got my period in march and got another in april so it regulated my cycle . I used to get a pos opk on cd 17 or 18 but getting them so early now is nice haha. Last cycle was 27 days and before birth control I had 30-35 days so it feels good haha.
> 
> I am using preseed as well..we used it for the first time cd 8 and 9 it felt amazing!Click to expand...
> 
> I like it a lot better than ky. It's more natural feeling rather than slippery. We only use it during my fertile week since it's so darn expensive.Click to expand...

Yes it is expensive plus its sperm friendly. What's your cm like? Mines is watery right now


& because we all like pink lines CD 10 opk
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150420_174542.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## trea0025

Ugh, I'm not sure which is worse: waiting to O or the TWW. CD7 for me, twiddling my thumbs...


----------



## EmilieBrianne

hunni12 said:


> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunni12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunni12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunni12 said:
> 
> 
> Bottom opk is from today at cd9 so getting close:happydance:
> 
> We dtd the last night and this morning both times using preseed and will do it again the day I get my positive opk so the soldiers can build up hmmm wont be too long huh by the look of the last test.
> 
> Looks like you'll get a positive soon! Mine are gradually getting darker as well but I'm not due to O according to ff until Fri. I'm getting impatient but DH and I will dtd every other day.Click to expand...
> 
> Mine is set for Friday as well so I guess we are cycle buddies haha. Are you doing anything different this cycle?Click to expand...
> 
> Following through with temping lol. I stopped last month bc it annoyed me and I stressed over every dip and spike. I ended up Oing later and missed it. I'm temping, opk and using preseed. I hope that's enough.Click to expand...
> 
> I tried temping before and noooo could not handle it haha. I ended up going on birth control in jan came off in feb got my period in march and got another in april so it regulated my cycle . I used to get a pos opk on cd 17 or 18 but getting them so early now is nice haha. Last cycle was 27 days and before birth control I had 30-35 days so it feels good haha.
> 
> I am using preseed as well..we used it for the first time cd 8 and 9 it felt amazing!Click to expand...
> 
> I like it a lot better than ky. It's more natural feeling rather than slippery. We only use it during my fertile week since it's so darn expensive.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it is expensive plus its sperm friendly. What's your cm like? Mines is watery right now
> 
> 
> & because we all like pink lines CD 10 opkClick to expand...

That is what my opks look like they are slowly getting darker. I am CD 11


----------



## hunni12

Em I am just so impatient lol


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Okay I think I got everyone added. I got out of the swing of things. I did several months in a row of doing this and then took a couple months off and it is hard to keep up again lol.


----------



## TeacherLynn

Thanks Emilie! It is pretty neat to go through every cycle with the same people. This helps me not feel too heartbroken.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

TeacherLynn said:


> Thanks Emilie! It is pretty neat to go through every cycle with the same people. This helps me not feel too heartbroken.

Well we can be not too heartbroken together. I just wish we could have a bfp sooner rather than later.


----------



## kakae

Can I join please? I'm going to say put me down for the 24th as I'm going to try super hard to only test if I'm late... ;)


----------



## TeacherLynn

kakae said:


> Can I join please? I'm going to say put me down for the 24th as I'm going to try super hard to only test if I'm late... ;)

Lol I promised myself also. I told myself this past cycle not to test either. I caved yesterday, got a bfn, and AF shows up 7 hours later. I think testing early is a curse for me lol


----------



## Smille24

FX'd I get a + opk today or tomorrow.


----------



## Smille24

hunni12 said:


> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunni12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunni12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunni12 said:
> 
> 
> Bottom opk is from today at cd9 so getting close:happydance:
> 
> We dtd the last night and this morning both times using preseed and will do it again the day I get my positive opk so the soldiers can build up hmmm wont be too long huh by the look of the last test.
> 
> Looks like you'll get a positive soon! Mine are gradually getting darker as well but I'm not due to O according to ff until Fri. I'm getting impatient but DH and I will dtd every other day.Click to expand...
> 
> Mine is set for Friday as well so I guess we are cycle buddies haha. Are you doing anything different this cycle?Click to expand...
> 
> Following through with temping lol. I stopped last month bc it annoyed me and I stressed over every dip and spike. I ended up Oing later and missed it. I'm temping, opk and using preseed. I hope that's enough.Click to expand...
> 
> I tried temping before and noooo could not handle it haha. I ended up going on birth control in jan came off in feb got my period in march and got another in april so it regulated my cycle . I used to get a pos opk on cd 17 or 18 but getting them so early now is nice haha. Last cycle was 27 days and before birth control I had 30-35 days so it feels good haha.
> 
> I am using preseed as well..we used it for the first time cd 8 and 9 it felt amazing!Click to expand...
> 
> I like it a lot better than ky. It's more natural feeling rather than slippery. We only use it during my fertile week since it's so darn expensive.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it is expensive plus its sperm friendly. What's your cm like? Mines is watery right now
> 
> 
> & because we all like pink lines CD 10 opkClick to expand...

A lot of watery cm for me today. So hopefully any day now!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

hunni12 said:


> Em I am just so impatient lol

I am patient too. I just want to be in the two week wait already and I am cd12


----------



## Lost7

I caved today... at only 2 dpo :lol:
Surprised to see the dye run across the screen, stark white then a pink line appeared :shock:
Looked after 5 minutes and it was stark white again - phew! Was starting to think the HCG from Miscarriage hadn't cleared! 
Will try to hold off testing now... lol :dohh:


----------



## Lotus11

I just need to vent. Last year I got a new job so we decided to wait until December to start TTC to ensure that I would qualify for FMLA. Well, I just found out that my clinic is closing and therefore I will be out of a job in 2 weeks. :( Even if I manage to find a new job right away, we'd have to wait until Sept to start TTC again if I want FMLA. Why doesn't this country have more progressive maternity leave?!? I don't care about the money...I just want to be able to stay home with my baby for a few months without worrying that it will cost me my job. Anyways, after talking it over with my husband, we decided to keep trying and worry about the details later. I'm thankful he's on the same page as me.

I'm just not feeling real positive about this month though. On top of the stress of losing my job, I came down with a raging UTI yesterday. I'm currently CD11- and I'm really hoping my typically long cycles stay long this month (never thought I'd say that!) so that I don't miss my fertile window. 

Rant over. Thanks for listening! :)


----------



## EmilieBrianne

trea0025 said:


> Ugh, I'm not sure which is worse: waiting to O or the TWW. CD7 for me, twiddling my thumbs...

Waiting to ovulate is harder for me lol


----------



## EmilieBrianne

kakae said:


> Can I join please? I'm going to say put me down for the 24th as I'm going to try super hard to only test if I'm late... ;)

I got you down. I know what you mean. I have no will power though. Except for February I kept forgetting to test lol.


----------



## Ckelly79

Lotus11 that must be so hard to have as an added worry. So glad your hubster is on the same page though.
Babydust lovely x


----------



## Smille24

Lotus11 said:


> I just need to vent. Last year I got a new job so we decided to wait until December to start TTC to ensure that I would qualify for FMLA. Well, I just found out that my clinic is closing and therefore I will be out of a job in 2 weeks. :( Even if I manage to find a new job right away, we'd have to wait until Sept to start TTC again if I want FMLA. Why doesn't this country have more progressive maternity leave?!? I don't care about the money...I just want to be able to stay home with my baby for a few months without worrying that it will cost me my job. Anyways, after talking it over with my husband, we decided to keep trying and worry about the details later. I'm thankful he's on the same page as me.
> 
> I'm just not feeling real positive about this month though. On top of the stress of losing my job, I came down with a raging UTI yesterday. I'm currently CD11- and I'm really hoping my typically long cycles stay long this month (never thought I'd say that!) so that I don't miss my fertile window.
> 
> Rant over. Thanks for listening! :)

We put off ttc for a year bc the timing never seemed right. Then we were ntnp for over a year and on cycle 3 of ttc. I think my DH and I regret not trying sooner bc of how long it is taking. I think no matter what we could've figured things out. We both worked but we weren't homeowners at the time and there'd be hardly any room for 4 of us. I don't think there's truly the "right" time to have a child. I think if you do end up pregnant while trying to figure things out, I'm confident you can make it work.


----------



## CP x

Lotus11 said:


> I just need to vent. Last year I got a new job so we decided to wait until December to start TTC to ensure that I would qualify for FMLA. Well, I just found out that my clinic is closing and therefore I will be out of a job in 2 weeks. :( Even if I manage to find a new job right away, we'd have to wait until Sept to start TTC again if I want FMLA. Why doesn't this country have more progressive maternity leave?!? I don't care about the money...I just want to be able to stay home with my baby for a few months without worrying that it will cost me my job. Anyways, after talking it over with my husband, we decided to keep trying and worry about the details later. I'm thankful he's on the same page as me.
> 
> I'm just not feeling real positive about this month though. On top of the stress of losing my job, I came down with a raging UTI yesterday. I'm currently CD11- and I'm really hoping my typically long cycles stay long this month (never thought I'd say that!) so that I don't miss my fertile window.
> 
> Rant over. Thanks for listening! :)

Sorry to hear about your job! Everything will work out the way it's supposed to though. I've been told by SO many people that 'if you wait until you're ready then you'll never have a kid' which I'm really starting to realize is the truth, you just have to go for it and figure out the details later. Hope your stress level goes down and you get a BFP soon! Good luck!


----------



## Smille24

I agree with cpierce. When you aren't ready it happens and when you're ready you struggle. At least that's how it seems.


----------



## momofadane

Hi ladies, Can I Join?
I just completed my first IUI today, they want me to go in for bloodwork 5/5/15, but I am hoping to test before on 5/3.


----------



## Lotus11

Thanks for the encouragement. :) It's nice to have people who understand the craziness of TTC! I swear, my first thought when I heard about the job was how it would affect our baby plans. haha


----------



## SilasLove

Sorry about your job Lotus! How freaking ridiculous is this country? Despite the circumstances I do hope you get your bfp soon. All those details can be worked out when they need to be. 

AFM; I have been keeping my mind occupied. I havent been thinking so much about ttc and I kind of like it! I havent been doing opks or evening checking cm daily. Just trying to relax. Plus I have my two tiny humans to keep me busy. 

Oh and laundry...I despise laundry! :(


----------



## hunni12

Sigh cd11...im starting to wonder if this will ever turn positive:nope:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150421_183921.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## EmilieBrianne

hunni12 said:


> Sigh cd11...im starting to wonder if this will ever turn positive:nope:

Well I am spotting today but my opks are a lot lighter.


----------



## Smille24

hunni12 said:


> Sigh cd11...im starting to wonder if this will ever turn positive:nope:

I feel the same way. I thought for sure I'd have a + opk by now. I had a ton of watery cm today and yesterday so I have to be close.


----------



## hunni12

Yessss i am getting a lot of watery cm as well and some more right side pains


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Silas, sorry...forgot to answer..

If you Google Jennyrenny, Brooke7777, and Cheri22, you will find their websites. You click on the reading you want, and pay for it (for TTC, it's anywhere between $10-$15). You then email the psychic with your info (name, pregnancy number you're TTC, how many kids, and a photo) and within a few days, they will email back with your reading. Jennyrenny has a form on her website that you fill out.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

I have a little spotting and cramping today please tell me I am ovulating and my books are wrong. It is way to soon for af since This is cd 12 almost 13. But I do sometimes have random cramping and spotting


----------



## hunni12

EmilieBrianne said:


> I have a little spotting and cramping today please tell me I am ovulating and my books are wrong. It is way to soon for af since This is cd 12 almost 13. But I do sometimes have random cramping and spotting

Hmmm I hope it is ovulation spotting and that you will(well both us) will get a pos opk soon.

mines is sooooo close though


----------



## AngelOb

Cd8 for me :) I get to find out today whether I need to wait for another cycle to start trying for our rainbow or if we are good to go this cycle. I hope I'm good to go, waiting is such a hard thing to do. I just stopped spotting after AF though so it's been a long one maybe my body is finally cleaned out.

Emiliee could be ovulation spotting, cd 12 or 13 isn't too early for it


----------



## EmilieBrianne

AngelOb said:


> Cd8 for me :) I get to find out today whether I need to wait for another cycle to start trying for our rainbow or if we are good to go this cycle. I hope I'm good to go, waiting is such a hard thing to do. I just stopped spotting after AF though so it's been a long one maybe my body is finally cleaned out.
> 
> Emiliee could be ovulation spotting, cd 12 or 13 isn't too early for it

I hope my opks were getting darker. Now they are getting lighter almost like I had my surge over night or something.


----------



## Lost7

3dpo... dragging. Keep me sane from testing at stupidly early? How do you manage to hold off testing, I know there would be nothing to see as only 3dpo but I have urges! :oops:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I started testing at 1dpo with my last cycle lol. Having Wondfo's on hand helps, so I know I'm not throwing away too much money.

What sucks for me the most is that I inseminated on Monday and haven't ovulated yet, so I can't even call myself anything past ovulation yet lol


----------



## Lost7

Ha ha - oh dear! Hope you've got more semen for the insemination! 
I have plenty of cheap tests but I think it's pointless lol :oops:


----------



## Smille24

hunni12 said:


> Yessss i am getting a lot of watery cm as well and some more right side pains

OP are a great sign that you're close! I don't have any cramping yet so who knows what's going on.


----------



## Lost7

Just had a little look inside... I'm covered with creamy CM! Fingers crossed that's a good sign!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

It keeps me sane and helps pass the TWW faster. I save the big tests for 10dpo or later.

And yup, plenty. I use a known donor and fresh sperm. Going for my second insemination on Friday!


----------



## trea0025

Need some advice from you ladies who are more experienced with charting...

I'm only CD9 today, but i have EWCM. OPK this morning was negative. Last month I didn't ovulate until CD18. This is only my second month charting, so I don't really know what's normal, and I do seem to have irregular cycles. Is it too early to ovulate? Should we BD tonight just in case??


----------



## EmilieBrianne

trea0025 said:


> Need some advice from you ladies who are more experienced with charting...
> 
> I'm only CD9 today, but i have EWCM. OPK this morning was negative. Last month I didn't ovulate until CD18. This is only my second month charting, so I don't really know what's normal, and I do seem to have irregular cycles. Is it too early to ovulate? Should we BD tonight just in case??

I always bd anytime I have ewcm or really watery cm.


----------



## AngelOb

I would bd. Doesn't hurt since you don't want to miss o

I find out at 1 if we are good to try this cycle. Fingers crossed for goods news


----------



## EmilieBrianne

AngelOb said:


> I would bd. Doesn't hurt since you don't want to miss o
> 
> I find out at 1 if we are good to try this cycle. Fingers crossed for goods news

Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## hunni12

CD 12 opk....so freaking close and darker than yesterday's lol. We are going to DTD tonight with pressed anyways
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150422_112521.jpg
File size: 10.8 KB
Views: 0









PhotoGrid_1429720480311.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## EmilieBrianne

hunni12 said:


> CD 12 opk....so freaking close and darker than yesterday's lol. We are going to DTD tonight with pressed anyways

I wish mine were that close


----------



## AngelOb

Looks like I'm on hold this cycle so I just need to wait until June I believe to test but I'll hang around here for support :)


----------



## hunni12

What does yours look like em?

Okay getting some stomach cramps


----------



## SilasLove

I have had lots of cm the last few days, took an opk and was very negative. SOOO...idk.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

hunni12 said:


> What does yours look like em?
> 
> Okay getting some stomach cramps

I will post pictures in a bit


----------



## mom2pne

I was going to post about how sad I have been this week thinking about 2 of my losses angelversaries are coming up next week, but I think I better tell you about the happy things going on in my life. 

Like Tyler is growing thanks in part to me nagging his pediatrician about him seeing an endocrinologist. Ty is short and my twins were almost the same height as him. In fact last year Peyton and him were the same height. Well any way Ty was started on Norditropin every day a year ago and he went from 4' 7" to 5' as of today. He also started testosterone shots. That is in a set of 4 for 12 weeks. For those that don't know he was born with his aorta and pulmonary arteries switched, a small aorta, small right ventricle, and many holes that kept him alive for 3.5 weeks until he finally saw a cardiologist and got his heart defects diagnosed. But because of it being so long his blood oxygen level was only 40% at that time and so he ended up with a lot of brain atrophy and this why his body didn't get the signals to make the growth hormone or testosterone. But any way I am so happy that in just over 5 inches he will be taller than me! 

Trent is finally in love, yes love! He has been dating his gf since January, but has known her for years. He has talked to me about it and he is already talking to me about getting engaged to her one day. He hasn't had a lot of luck with gf's and he hasn't ever talked like this about any either. 

Peyton and Eli are excited about a field trip to a planetarium next week. They are excited about it. 

Lennox still loves his Transformers and keeps telling me he is getting more for his birthday and for Christmas. Lol 

How is everyone?


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Okay here is today's Monday's was darker and yesterday's line was pretty much non existent. Today's seems to be going back dark. Maybe I drank to much yesterday or something.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Smille24

EmilieBrianne said:


> Okay here is today's Monday's was darker and yesterday's line was pretty much non existent. Today's seems to be going back dark. Maybe I drank to much yesterday or something.

Mine looked similar to that yesterday but a tad darker today. I hope tomorrow's test is darker bc I'm losing patience.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Smille24 said:


> EmilieBrianne said:
> 
> 
> Okay here is today's Monday's was darker and yesterday's line was pretty much non existent. Today's seems to be going back dark. Maybe I drank to much yesterday or something.
> 
> Mine looked similar to that yesterday but a tad darker today. I hope tomorrow's test is darker bc I'm losing patience.Click to expand...

me too I am just getting frustrated now.


----------



## Tinaplustwo

I will be testing May 22nd.. That is if I can hold out that long. That will be one day past my missed period. Seems like if I do get pregnant then that would be a guaranteed positive (never got a positive any sooner with my other two kids). AF should start in two days then when she is gone we will be on my 1st cycle of TTC our third baby!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My stupid OPKs are barely there now. They look like shadow's. I'm hoping it's just because I drank more water today, but I haven't had anything to drink in almost 9 hours and the last one I did (20 minutes ago) is fainter than the one I did at noon.

Guess we'll see what the morning's test looks like, but I'm wondering if I'll end up ovulating late again, if at all, this cycle.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

The top opk is from 2pm and the bottom is from 8pm
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Tinaplustwo said:


> I will be testing May 22nd.. That is if I can hold out that long. That will be one day past my missed period. Seems like if I do get pregnant then that would be a guaranteed positive (never got a positive any sooner with my other two kids). AF should start in two days then when she is gone we will be on my 1st cycle of TTC our third baby!!

I got you down. Fx'd for you. I hope it doesn't take to long for you to get your bfp


----------



## swimmyj1

Hey can I join you guys I'm in my TTW right now. didn't opk test as well as I should have on my honeymoon last week so not sure really how far I have to go or if I ovulated at all >.< going on 11 months of trying. So frustrating lol. but this month I was started on metformin and tried pre-seed. so maybe something stuck!


----------



## hunni12

EmilieBrianne said:


> The top opk is from 2pm and the bottom is from 8pm

Wow that is a big difference


----------



## EmilieBrianne

hunni12 said:


> EmilieBrianne said:
> 
> 
> The top opk is from 2pm and the bottom is from 8pm
> 
> Wow that is a big differenceClick to expand...

I know the top one was a 4 hours hold but I drank a Gatorade and the bottom one was a 3 hour hold and I drank water.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

swimmyj1 said:


> Hey can I join you guys I'm in my TTW right now. didn't opk test as well as I should have on my honeymoon last week so not sure really how far I have to go or if I ovulated at all >.< going on 11 months of trying. So frustrating lol. but this month I was started on metformin and tried pre-seed. so maybe something stuck!

I can put you down to be determined since you don't have a date


----------



## xxDreamxx

4dpo here and over the 2WW already lol.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

xxDreamxx said:


> 4dpo here and over the 2WW already lol.

I hate waiting I am so impatient


----------



## Salembaby

mom2pne said:


> I was going to post about how sad I have been this week thinking about 2 of my losses angelversaries are coming up next week, but I think I better tell you about the happy things going on in my life.
> 
> Like Tyler is growing thanks in part to me nagging his pediatrician about him seeing an endocrinologist. Ty is short and my twins were almost the same height as him. In fact last year Peyton and him were the same height. Well any way Ty was started on Norditropin every day a year ago and he went from 4' 7" to 5' as of today. He also started testosterone shots. That is in a set of 4 for 12 weeks. For those that don't know he was born with his aorta and pulmonary arteries switched, a small aorta, small right ventricle, and many holes that kept him alive for 3.5 weeks until he finally saw a cardiologist and got his heart defects diagnosed. But because of it being so long his blood oxygen level was only 40% at that time and so he ended up with a lot of brain atrophy and this why his body didn't get the signals to make the growth hormone or testosterone. But any way I am so happy that in just over 5 inches he will be taller than me!
> 
> Trent is finally in love, yes love! He has been dating his gf since January, but has known her for years. He has talked to me about it and he is already talking to me about getting engaged to her one day. He hasn't had a lot of luck with gf's and he hasn't ever talked like this about any either.
> 
> Peyton and Eli are excited about a field trip to a planetarium next week. They are excited about it.
> 
> Lennox still loves his Transformers and keeps telling me he is getting more for his birthday and for Christmas. Lol
> 
> How is everyone?



Mom2 - Thanks for sharing the positives. I just was told to focus on what you have and "to think what you're thinking about" to keep thoughts positive. I really appreciate your post. Plus you're kids names are awesome!

AFM: cd15 and getting away this weekend with DH. The timing couldn't be better. He's surprising me so I don't find out where we're headed until tomorrow. What to pack!? He leaves for Boston on Tuesday, after Kings Day Monday(my O day) in the Netherlands, a national holiday where everyone, kids too, sell stuff in the streets and parks. And an excuse to party ofcourse. I'm looking forward to a sweet weekend and wishing everyone the same :)


----------



## TTCMrsT

Can I jump in too, AF due 2nd or 3rd depends which app you go by! Not sure we covered all areas as we missed DTD a few days before and 1st day of my peak.


----------



## rebeccalouise

5dpo here and so fed up of waiting already! &#128514; when's it acceptable to test? Haha! X


----------



## rollachick

Ill jump in here too, will test around the 4th of may. Still havent had regular cycles since having my bub 11months ago but they are getting shorter every time. Last month it was 5weeks so im guessing this month it will be 4.5weeks. Wasnt really planning on trying yet but oh well, fingers crossed :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

OPK was a little darker this morning, but nowhere close to positive. Considering I'm supposed to ovulate tomorrow, I'm guessing I'm either going to ovulate late again, or not at all. It's really disheartening. I'm very convinced that I had a chemical pregnancy last cycle because of the two faint positive tests, followed by AF on time.

If it doesn't happen this cycle, I'm taking a break until after my son is a year old. While it's darker than last night's (suggesting I had too much water), it's still more faint than yesterday morning's. That, and I had a big blob of cloudy stretchy mucus this morning, but bone dry since.

First compares (most) of my tests..only the bottom one is from this morning. Second compares yesterday evening to this morning, third compares yesterday morning to this morning, and last is the 30 minute mark.
 



Attached Files:







all.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 2









yest.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 1









days.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 0









30.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Smille24

EmilieBrianne said:


> The top opk is from 2pm and the bottom is from 8pm

Wow what a change. I hope mine look better today. FF put dotted cross hairs in bc of my temps and cm but I know I didn't O yet. Having a little o pains today so Fx'd it's close.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

BrandiCanucks said:


> OPK was a little darker this morning, but nowhere close to positive. Considering I'm supposed to ovulate tomorrow, I'm guessing I'm either going to ovulate late again, or not at all. It's really disheartening. I'm very convinced that I had a chemical pregnancy last cycle because of the two faint positive tests, followed by AF on time.
> 
> If it doesn't happen this cycle, I'm taking a break until after my son is a year old. While it's darker than last night's (suggesting I had too much water), it's still more faint than yesterday morning's. That, and I had a big blob of cloudy stretchy mucus this morning, but bone dry since.
> 
> First compares (most) of my tests..only the bottom one is from this morning. Second compares yesterday evening to this morning, third compares yesterday morning to this morning, and last is the 30 minute mark.

Mine have done that before I had my surge overnight. Do you think it could have have happened overnight


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Smille24 said:


> EmilieBrianne said:
> 
> 
> The top opk is from 2pm and the bottom is from 8pm
> 
> Wow what a change. I hope mine look better today. FF put dotted cross hairs in bc of my temps and cm but I know I didn't O yet. Having a little o pains today so Fx'd it's close.Click to expand...

Exactly why I test more than once a day because just a few hours makes a big difference.


----------



## Lost7

xxDreamxx said:


> 4dpo here and over the 2WW already lol.

Snap! 4dpo is such a drag. At least another 4 days until very early testing! MEH! 

Have you any signs?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

EmilieBrianne said:


> BrandiCanucks said:
> 
> 
> OPK was a little darker this morning, but nowhere close to positive. Considering I'm supposed to ovulate tomorrow, I'm guessing I'm either going to ovulate late again, or not at all. It's really disheartening. I'm very convinced that I had a chemical pregnancy last cycle because of the two faint positive tests, followed by AF on time.
> 
> If it doesn't happen this cycle, I'm taking a break until after my son is a year old. While it's darker than last night's (suggesting I had too much water), it's still more faint than yesterday morning's. That, and I had a big blob of cloudy stretchy mucus this morning, but bone dry since.
> 
> First compares (most) of my tests..only the bottom one is from this morning. Second compares yesterday evening to this morning, third compares yesterday morning to this morning, and last is the 30 minute mark.
> 
> Mine have done that before I had my surge overnight. Do you think it could have have happened overnightClick to expand...

I have no idea, but I have EWCM now, and my cervix is high, soft, open and wet and still negative OPKs so I'm guessing that I maybe have a bad batch of Wondfo's.

Now I'm just trying to reach my donor and move the insemination date up to tonight.
 



Attached Files:







11166062_469390499883668_1990232908_n.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## EmilieBrianne

BrandiCanucks said:


> EmilieBrianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrandiCanucks said:
> 
> 
> OPK was a little darker this morning, but nowhere close to positive. Considering I'm supposed to ovulate tomorrow, I'm guessing I'm either going to ovulate late again, or not at all. It's really disheartening. I'm very convinced that I had a chemical pregnancy last cycle because of the two faint positive tests, followed by AF on time.
> 
> If it doesn't happen this cycle, I'm taking a break until after my son is a year old. While it's darker than last night's (suggesting I had too much water), it's still more faint than yesterday morning's. That, and I had a big blob of cloudy stretchy mucus this morning, but bone dry since.
> 
> First compares (most) of my tests..only the bottom one is from this morning. Second compares yesterday evening to this morning, third compares yesterday morning to this morning, and last is the 30 minute mark.
> 
> Mine have done that before I had my surge overnight. Do you think it could have have happened overnightClick to expand...
> 
> I have no idea, but I have EWCM now, and my cervix is high, soft, open and wet and still negative OPKs so I'm guessing that I maybe have a bad batch of Wondfo's.
> 
> Now I'm just trying to reach my donor and move the insemination date up to tonight.Click to expand...

I have had a bad batch too. Good luck. I hope you get your bfp soon.


----------



## maybe8

Hi guys...moving over from April. Officially CD 1 as witch got me this morning. I thought it was a bust cycle, then started having random symptoms...got my hopes up.....then all went bust this morning. More mad than disappointed. Haven't a clue what my test date will be yet.


----------



## hunni12

So I don't know whether to count this as positive



I think I'm just going to give up on this cycle
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1429811332338.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## EmilieBrianne

hunni12 said:


> So I don't know whether to count this as positive
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm just going to give up on this cycle

That isn't positive yet. Close though.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Close, but not yet. Still doesn't hurt to baby dance though!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Okay the bottom is today's at 2
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## SilasLove

I have been feeling really crappy on and off since my chemical. Should I go get checked out? Maybe its just a slight bit of depression. Been having headaches, some nausea and a bit of dizziness. As well as getting a bit shaky (maybe drop in blood sugar or something ...) 

I have no idea. Been feeling okay the last couple days but today feel really crappy again. Could be allergies trying to get me - started getting a runny nose last night. :shrug:


----------



## Smille24

Not positive yet hunni. 

Mine look so much like yours Emilie. I'm having o pains and ewcm but can't get a pos opk. I'm hoping my temp drops soon.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Smille24 said:


> Not positive yet hunni.
> 
> Mine look so much like yours Emilie. I'm having o pains and ewcm but can't get a pos opk. I'm hoping my temp drops soon.

I known it is frustrating I want it to be positive but I just have watery cm no ewcm yet.


----------



## swimmyj1

After I had a chemical a few cycles ago I got a really nasty cold. Part of it was depression im sure. But when I went into my doc she pretty much told me because I was so upset I had run down my immune system. If you don't start feeling better soon go in. I have a feeling this month I didn't ovulate this crap is frustrating!


----------



## AngelOb

So I don't know if I have good news or bad news but it sure is confusing. I went in for lab draws yesterday to make sure my hcg levels were back down after this most recent chemical and to check for clotting disorders in my blood. Well my midwife called me today and she informed me my hcg levels were 137. So either I am pregnant again based on the levels or somehow they rose from 111 two weeks ago which is impossible. So confused and so is my midwife, I have another draw tomorrow so if they rise good news if not maybe its another chemical right after another...


----------



## Smille24

AngelOb said:


> So I don't know if I have good news or bad news but it sure is confusing. I went in for lab draws yesterday to make sure my hcg levels were back down after this most recent chemical and to check for clotting disorders in my blood. Well my midwife called me today and she informed me my hcg levels were 137. So either I am pregnant again based on the levels or somehow they rose from 111 two weeks ago which is impossible. So confused and so is my midwife, I have another draw tomorrow so if they rise good news if not maybe its another chemical right after another...

Fx'd for some positive news!


----------



## hunni12

Just this on a dollar store test I forgot I had...only an hour hold tho lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150423_175923.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## EmilieBrianne

So the bottom is tonight's opk and top is the one I took this afternoon getting close
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## hunni12

Your lh jumps quick em


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Mine still aren't positive, but I did the insemination tonight. Now fingers are crossed


----------



## EmilieBrianne

hunni12 said:


> Your lh jumps quick em

I have now learned 8pm is the best time for me to test.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

BrandiCanucks said:


> Mine still aren't positive, but I did the insemination tonight. Now fingers are crossed

I hope you get you bfp soon.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

This is why I'm confused. I haven't seen a positive yet, but my darkest tests were on CD13. They've only been getting lighter. It's weird.
 



Attached Files:







progress.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Ckelly79

Morning lovely ladies af got me this morning. Emilie could you put me down for 19th plz lovely x


----------



## mom2pne

salembaby thank you! The older 2 didn't get names picked out until they were born. We both were hoping for girls, the twins my husband named when I wasn't even 8 weeks pregnant and only had an ultrasound just days before to confirm it was twins, and then my last son my husband picked out 5 names and Lennox was the only one I liked. The others were Landon, London, Lachlan, and Lenin. 

I'm sorry ckelly! 



AfM according to FF I am in my fertile window. We are dtd every other day. So if all goes well it will be Saturday, Monday and Wednesday and by then I should have ovulated.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

In other news, I have been bawling my eyes out for three hours over Grey's Anatomy


----------



## EElse

Hi ladies, I will join you here as AF arrived yesterday. Emilie, I think I will be testing on the 27th (I have 34/35 day cycles... urgh!).

Good luck to all! :dust:


----------



## AngelOb

:dust: to everyone about to O that you catch that egg!

I am off to work soon then off to the lab. Here's hoping to see a number around 274, doubling for once would be nice.


----------



## maybe8

Good morning ladies.

I am look I looking for anybody's experience with vitex, maca and/or soy isoflavones.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Cervix is dry and lotiony this morning but OPKs are getting darker again?

Okay body, you can start to be normal any time now
 



Attached Files:







11100465_469695959853122_1383721668_n.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 1









11168968_469696279853090_2132929606_n.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Smille24

BrandiCanucks said:


> This is why I'm confused. I haven't seen a positive yet, but my darkest tests were on CD13. They've only been getting lighter. It's weird.

The same thing happened to me. Last Fri mine were dark but not + and then got light again. FF says I already O'd but I'm going to see how my temps are the next few days.


----------



## hunni12

Morning ladies. I got diagnosed with strep last night at the hospital....sigh I guess this cycle is a bust


----------



## Smille24

hunni12 said:


> Morning ladies. I got diagnosed with strep last night at the hospital....sigh I guess this cycle is a bust

I got strep last cycle right around O and it caused me to O late. I hope you feel better.


----------



## hunni12

Smile thank you.

So this is dollar tree is yesterday and cheapie is today just an hour hold but I been having stabbing nipple pains for a week now and last night at the hospital I got some right ovary pain cm is wet and cervix is high
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150423_175925.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 5









IMG_20150424_092344.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Smille24

I'd def bd tonight or tomorrow. I have a lot of ewcm and op but my ic opk yesterday was def - so I think I got a bad batch.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

hunni12 said:


> Smile thank you.
> 
> So this is dollar tree is yesterday and cheapie is today just an hour hold but I been having stabbing nipple pains for a week now and last night at the hospital I got some right ovary pain cm is wet and cervix is high

Maybe you ovulated over night or just not a long enough hold today


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Look at the difference a 2.5 hour hold made! Hoping it's positive by tonight. I NEED to ovulate today, otherwise I'll be out for the month as my LP will be too short again to sustain a pregnancy.

Left (and top) are 6:30am and right (and bottom) are 9am
 



Attached Files:







compare3.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 3









compare4.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## hunni12

You are getting there Brandi the hold definetly makes a difference too




But that dollar tree the lines were the same color. What if I am like other ladies who never get a true pos on cheapies because a lot of people said my CD 12 and 13 were so dark and almost positive


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Could be, hunni. Get to baby dancing anyway! You never know!


----------



## hunni12

We bd 2 nights ago with preseed but we will again tomorrow as I just got more nipple stabbing pain buttttt no sex will be going on tonight them shots from the hospital got my ass hurting so bad I can't move lol


Dam you strep throat


----------



## hunni12

Just got this after a 3.5 hr hold
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150424_135236.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 0









IMG_20150424_135457.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 0









PhotoGrid_1429902232052.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Yup, I'm completely lost again.

The one under the test with the thick green showing in the test well is my latest. I was hoping it would go positive. Guess not.
 



Attached Files:







11166101_469870096502375_282429203_n.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## hunni12

Brandi either you missed your surge just that quick or you are just like me and Em and have to a good testing time


----------



## Smille24

hunni12 said:


> Just got this after a 3.5 hr hold

That is sooo close to + I would definitely bd.


----------



## hunni12

If you look closely its pos but it has a dark shaded line it as well haha just when I was about to give up hope


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Finally positive and my sperm donor has to work so I am out this cycle
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## BrandiCanucks

hunni12 said:


> Brandi either you missed your surge just that quick or you are just like me and Em and have to a good testing time

Then I have a VERY quick surge, cuz they were taken at 6:30am, 9:00am, 11:00am, and 2:00pm.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

BrandiCanucks said:


> hunni12 said:
> 
> 
> Brandi either you missed your surge just that quick or you are just like me and Em and have to a good testing time
> 
> Then I have a VERY quick surge, cuz they were taken at 6:30am, 9:00am, 11:00am, and 2:00pm.Click to expand...

My fertility specialist says you should take opks between 2-10pm. I take mine at 2 and 8. Sometimes at 10 in the morning


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I think I'm just gonna stop peeing on them and if it happens, it happens. If not, I'll be taking a break for a few months.

My body has a history of not liking pregnancies less than a year apart.


----------



## Zebe

Hey Ladies,

I've not posted in a while but have returned now we are TTC #2!

Can I join you all in the May testing? Mine will be due on the 9th!

Fingers crossed to you all x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hmm..feeling pinching on my right..but not O pains.

I'm just going to give up. There won't be any inseminations again this cycle so I can stop peeing on sticks for now. First testing date will be April 30 and second will be May 4.


----------



## AngelOb

Had the last blood draw today at 5:30. My midwife ordered it stat so I will for sure know tomorrow. Please please please be 274 or higher


----------



## maybe8

Wishing you tons of baby dust Angel


----------



## trea0025

Emilie I'm sorry to hear you're out - bad timing! Best of luck for next cycle.

This thread is becoming my guilty pleasure - where else can you discuss the quality of your CM in great detail and compare sticks that you peed on?? :)

You are all such strong, beautiful women and I know you're all going to make great mommies one day (hopefully soon)!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Sorry to hear you're out, Emilie. Can you sneak one in when he gets off work? You ovulate 24-48 hours AFTER the positive test.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

BrandiCanucks said:


> Sorry to hear you're out, Emilie. Can you sneak one in when he gets off work? You ovulate 24-48 hours AFTER the positive test.

We are going try but he works all weekend


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Either I had a very short surge and didn't feel ovulation today, or I can already confirm that I am out because I'll have too short of a luteal phase.

Both Wondfo and dollar store are lighter than earlier today. Left to right for both lol
 



Attached Files:







9pm.jpg
File size: 43.7 KB
Views: 3









9pm2.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Smille24

EmilieBrianne said:


> Finally positive and my sperm donor has to work so I am out this cycle

Maybe he can do it tomorrow? You might still be positive then.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Smille24 said:


> EmilieBrianne said:
> 
> 
> Finally positive and my sperm donor has to work so I am out this cycle
> 
> Maybe he can do it tomorrow? You might still be positive then.Click to expand...

I have quick surge it is already negative he works tomorrow too. We a 're going to try and get one in the weekend but it may not happen


----------



## Alidravana

My temps have been all over the place this month, so I'm not 100% sure when I ovulated. FF thinks CD 9, which is really early for me because I normally ovulate between CD 12 and CD 15, so we are just trying to BD at least every other day up to CD 18 to cover all our bases.

I got excited the other day because I found a Dollar Tree in our area. I thought they were only in the US. So I went and picked up several ovulation and pregnancy tests. I was pretty embarrassed by the cashier though, as she held up one of the ovulation tests, and very loudly said how she could never figure out to use them. I was very relieved that I didn't know anyone in the line behind me.

Anyways, now that I have cheap tests, I will probably start testing on May 3rd :)

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## Ckelly79

Good luck angelob x


----------



## swimmyj1

Got a BFN yesterday. I'm thinking I might be out this month


----------



## Smille24

swimmyj1 said:


> Got a BFN yesterday. I'm thinking I might be out this month

Sorry swimmy.


----------



## Smille24

So I think I'm out this month. Unless I O late, I know I haven't O'd yet. I'll keep track of my temps but I think I'm done wasting tests.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Ali, Dollarama sells them too.

AFM - Wondfo is picking something up this morning. Dollar store is picking nothing up.

Either way, my period is due in 11 days. Which means my luteal phase will be short again this month, so I already know I'm out.
 



Attached Files:







surge.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 6









surge2.jpg
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## hunni12

CD 15 today...so top is yesterday and I just got this today.

Kinda upset and feel out since we only got to DTD on wed which was 2 days before O but we did use pressed . Sucks I got sick and we thought about DTD today but I cramped yesterday right after my positive so no point...oh well guess there is next cycle:nope:

So I guess a pos yesterday and negative today after a 4 hour hold means I o'd yesterday right?
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1429984164130.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## danielle1984

Add me! I don't have a date yet. AF seems to be late but I'm getting bfn.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Can I join you please?! Xx


----------



## hunni12

3.5 hour hold just confirm negative and yep still negative actually its lighter
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150425_155125.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## EmilieBrianne

hunni12 said:


> 3.5 hour hold just confirm negative and yep still negative actually its lighter

Looks like you ovulated yesterday like me.


----------



## hunni12

I think OH is trying to make me feel better...says he still wants to dtd tonight when we see each other...or maybe he just wants my goods lol.

Talking about lets load the preseed because it cant hurt to do one more day lmao


----------



## hunni12

I feel so confused...so I know they say that after you get your positive opk you can O between 12-36 hours, but if I got a negative today does that mean that dtd tonight is pointless since the egg would already be released? Uggh ttc can be confusing lmao. Sorry for the dumb question.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Ugh...NOW we're definitely positive and I am PISSED!!!

My donor is unavailable tonight for another donation to "seal the deal" and the last donation was on Thursday night.

Secondly, ovulating tonight or tomorrow makes my luteal phase too short to support a pregnancy. So I might as well call myself out already :cry:
 



Attached Files:







positive.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 4









positive2.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## SilasLove

I'm going to take an opk sometime tomorrow as I have EWCM today (lots). I haven't really been worrying too much this cycle but DH and I have been going at it a lot .
.more than usual. So surely if its meant to happen this month it will. Hoping for a birthday bfp!


----------



## mom2pne

BrandiCanucks said:


> Ugh...NOW we're definitely positive and I am PISSED!!!
> 
> My donor is unavailable tonight for another donation to "seal the deal" and the last donation was on Thursday night.
> 
> Secondly, ovulating tonight or tomorrow makes my luteal phase too short to support a pregnancy. So I might as well call myself out already :cry:

Even if you ovulated later your LP shouldn't change. Just your cycle length which should be longer. GL I really hope you are not out!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I had it happen to me last month. I was supposed to ovulate on CD17...had EWCM and spotting, but I was under a lot of stress that week and didn't ovulate. I ended up ovulating 3 days later on CD20, but still got AF on CD29. I believe I WAS pregnant. I had two faint positive tests...one at 8dpo and another at 9dpo, but ended up bleeding that day, right on time. I'll never know for sure whether I had a chemical pregnancy or not, but even ovulating late last cycle didn't hold AF off another few days and keep my LP the same.

OPKs are on their way out already, so the pinching I felt was probably ovulation. It wasn't as strong as my O normally feels, but if it was, maybe I still have a shot. It would make my LP 11 days this month and aside from last cycle, I've been having 12/13 day LP.

Time will tell.

I did do an hpt for the hell of it and I either have massive line eye, or I see a shadow or evap, but I know it's WAY too early for that (even if I did O on CD13) lol


----------



## swimmyj1

Pretty sure I'm out cervix is very low and soft the witch will probably be early ugh!


----------



## Smille24

I agree with mom2pne. If you ovulate late your lp will remain the same and your af will just be late. That's what happened to me last cycle. I o'd 5 days late so my af was 5 days late.


----------



## Smille24

My temp finally dropped dramatically today so fx'd.


----------



## hunni12

@Brandi: I hate that happened, maybe the donor can still get you some?

@Smille: Woot woot!!

Afm, Whew we were able to get 2 in one last night :) and even if it didn't work there is nothing more passionate than love making with your SO.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Alidravana said:


> My temps have been all over the place this month, so I'm not 100% sure when I ovulated. FF thinks CD 9, which is really early for me because I normally ovulate between CD 12 and CD 15, so we are just trying to BD at least every other day up to CD 18 to cover all our bases.
> 
> I got excited the other day because I found a Dollar Tree in our area. I thought they were only in the US. So I went and picked up several ovulation and pregnancy tests. I was pretty embarrassed by the cashier though, as she held up one of the ovulation tests, and very loudly said how she could never figure out to use them. I was very relieved that I didn't know anyone in the line behind me.
> 
> Anyways, now that I have cheap tests, I will probably start testing on May 3rd :)
> 
> :dust: to everyone!




Smille24 said:


> I agree with mom2pne. If you ovulate late your lp will remain the same and your af will just be late. That's what happened to me last cycle. I o'd 5 days late so my af was 5 days late.

Last cycle I ovulated 3 days late and still get AF on time. I had a 9 day LP. The cycle before that, I had an 11 day LP.


----------



## mommyof2peas

CD1 . Not ure when in may Ill be testing yet but would love to join. Its gonna take me a little bit to catch up :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Been feeling unmistakable O pains for several hours now. That will make at least a 10 day LP. Hope that is good enough


----------



## Girly922

I'm hoping to hold out until the 5th to test if AF hasn't shown up by then. She should be due around the 4th but I haven't been tracking this cycle. 

Feeling nervous already!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

EmilieBrianne said:


> Well I am already out for April and will be testing in May. Anyone else want to join me? I will put you guys down. I am coming over from
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...rings-christmas-babies-89-testers-8-bfps.html
> 
> :bfp:
> · K8te
> 
> May 1st
> · Kendrick
> · xxDreamerxx
> · ela312012
> · Lost7
> · lemon_tree
> 
> May 3rd
> · TTCMrsT
> 
> May 4th
> · BrandiCanucks
> · rebeccalouise
> · rollachick
> 
> May 5th
> · Girly922
> 
> May 6th
> · CPierce
> 
> May 7th
> · hunni12
> · NikTik
> · Babydust47
> 
> 
> May 9th
> · Smille24
> · trea0025
> · Alidravana
> · Heatherga2015
> · Zebe
> · EmilieBrianne
> 
> May 10th
> · toothfairyDMD
> · mom2pne
> 
> May 12th
> · Lotus11
> · AngelOb
> 
> May 13th
> · SilasLove
> 
> May 14th
> · Sweetmama26
> · Emiloo
> 
> May 16th
> · tinkai
> 
> May 17th
> · EElse
> 
> May 19th
> · Ckelly
> 
> May 22nd
> · Tinaplustwo
> 
> May 24th
> · TeacherLynn
> · kakae
> 
> Date to be determined
> · Marissa
> · Salembaby
> · cadinavi
> · Hopeful.89
> · swimmyj1
> · Maybe8
> · Teeny Weeny
> · danielle1984
> · mommyof2peas
> 
> Stalkers
> · mrsverhey

Okay I think I have everyone down. Let me know if you are in the wrong spot or I missed you all together.

Welcome Everyone new! How is everyone doing?

Teeny Weeny how have you been? I haven't seen you in a while that I remember lol. Do you have a date yet?


----------



## Smille24

I got a + opk this evening and a temp drop this morning. I am so excited! !! Definitely hoping dh will dtd tonight!.


----------



## hal423

Can I join your group? I am TTC #2 and O'd on 4/23. I will try to wait until 5/7 to test but we all know I will cave much sooner! &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## EmilieBrianne

hal423 said:


> Can I join your group? I am TTC #2 and O'd on 4/23. I will try to wait until 5/7 to test but we all know I will cave much sooner! &#65533;&#65533;

Yes you can. I have you down for the 7th.


----------



## hunni12

Welcome to the new ladies

@brandi: hopefully so

@Smille: woot woot get down to it


----------



## hunni12

Excuse my French...but man I feel like shit. My nose is stopped up, head is hurting, and my throat is kind of sore but I guess that is from nasal drip. No fever though so that is the good part.


----------



## Smille24

hunni12 said:


> Welcome to the new ladies
> 
> @brandi: hopefully so
> 
> @Smille: woot woot get down to it

My DH is all on board he's excited so Fx'd we catch it.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Looks like I ovulated Thursday. I may still have a chance since we did bd just a couple days before that.


----------



## hunni12

Smille24 said:


> hunni12 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to the new ladies
> 
> @brandi: hopefully so
> 
> @Smille: woot woot get down to it
> 
> My DH is all on board he's excited so Fx'd we catch it.Click to expand...

the experience is always more pleasant when they are on board too, passionate sex= maybe baby haha


----------



## hunni12

EmilieBrianne said:


> Looks like I ovulated Thursday. I may still have a chance since we did bd just a couple days before that.



How long are your cycles usually?


----------



## Smille24

EmilieBrianne said:


> Looks like I ovulated Thursday. I may still have a chance since we did bd just a couple days before that.

Fx'd for you!!!


----------



## Smille24

hunni12 said:


> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunni12 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to the new ladies
> 
> @brandi: hopefully so
> 
> @Smille: woot woot get down to it
> 
> My DH is all on board he's excited so Fx'd we catch it.Click to expand...
> 
> the experience is always more pleasant when they are on board too, passionate sex= maybe baby hahaClick to expand...

I hope so. I just want to be pregnant and go back to normalcy.


----------



## trea0025

My temp shot way up today, I think because I'm not feeling well. I never got a +OPK and have been testing at least twice daily. Going to make it hard to figure out the exact O date... :(


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hope you caught the eggie, Emilie.

My donor and I last inseminated on Thursday night, and I DEFINITELY had O pains today, so here's hoping the eggie gets caught.

In other news, I had a summer fling 11 years ago that I never truly got over. We've stayed in touch with each other and he just came out as gay to me. Then went on to say he first knew shortly after I moved back home to Canada. I have no idea whether to take that as a good thing, or as a "You turned me gay" kinda thing.

I still love him, and we're good friends. I think I might head back there this summer to catch up


----------



## EmilieBrianne

hunni12 said:


> EmilieBrianne said:
> 
> 
> Looks like I ovulated Thursday. I may still have a chance since we did bd just a couple days before that.
> 
> 
> 
> How long are your cycles usually?Click to expand...

Um I haven't had a normal cycle since the miscarriage. But they used to be 32 days


----------



## hunni12

Sorry for the tmi pic but this was there when I wiped nothing more. I cannot for life of me figure out if its blood or something on the tissue but it wasn't there until I wiped
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150426_203841.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 6


----------



## EmilieBrianne

hunni12 said:


> Sorry for the tmi pic but this was there when I wiped nothing more. I cannot for life of me figure out if its blood or something on the tissue but it wasn't there until I wiped

Looks like something on the toilet paper. I just had this happen to me.


----------



## Ckelly79

Hey lovely ladies.
Thanks emilie for adding my date. Looking forward to this month with you all. Hoping we get those long awaited BFPs xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Emillie, I'm okay thank you. I did get a BFP in Feb but sadly had a MMC. I am currently 26 days post surgery and hoping to catch the next egg! 
How are you doing? Xx


----------



## Alidravana

So when I was making dinner last night, two of the peppers that I cut up had mini peppers growing inside of them. I think that's a good sign!

And you can move me to May 1st for testing, since I will be 12 dpo by then. Thanks!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Teeny Weeny said:


> Emillie, I'm okay thank you. I did get a BFP in Feb but sadly had a MMC. I am currently 26 days post surgery and hoping to catch the next egg!
> How are you doing? Xx

I am sorry. My cycles just now came back from my miscarriage back in December took almost 4 months to get af. I thought i was going to get af in February but just a day of spotting. But things seem to be getting back to normal thankfully. I am in my tww now. Well that was a long explanation that I am pretty good lol.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Alidravana said:


> So when I was making dinner last night, two of the peppers that I cut up had mini peppers growing inside of them. I think that's a good sign!
> 
> And you can move me to May 1st for testing, since I will be 12 dpo by then. Thanks!

Okay I got you moved to the first.


----------



## thumpette

Hi Girls, 

Mind if I join you? My little boy Max was stillborn in January at 41+4. I'm beyond heartbroken but desperate to try again. The feeling of empty arms is unbelievable. It took 18 months before we conceived Max (without any intervention and all test results were good)

Post mortem results showed an issue with the placenta bloodflow- very unlikely to happen again and we've been given the go ahead to try again. Currently on CD 19, think I OVed (according to OPK and CM) on day 16.

Will test on May 7th :thumbup:


----------



## Mommy2Rosie

Hi girls! I'm 3 dpo, TTC #2 (first cycle) with a donor type situation. I'll probably be testing earlier than most people because I'm a complete POAS addict. Lol I probably won't be able to hold out any longer than May 2nd or 3rd (I got my BFP with my daughter at 9 dpo. 

Baby dust to everyone!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

thumpette said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Mind if I join you? My little boy Max was stillborn in January at 41+4. I'm beyond heartbroken but desperate to try again. The feeling of empty arms is unbelievable. It took 18 months before we conceived Max (without any intervention and all test results were good)
> 
> Post mortem results showed an issue with the placenta bloodflow- very unlikely to happen again and we've been given the go ahead to try again. Currently on CD 19, think I OVed (according to OPK and CM) on day 16.
> 
> Will test on May 7th :thumbup:

I am so sorry. I got got you down. Fx'd for you.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Mommy2Rosie said:


> Hi girls! I'm 3 dpo, TTC #2 (first cycle) with a donor type situation. I'll probably be testing earlier than most people because I'm a complete POAS addict. Lol I probably won't be able to hold out any longer than May 2nd or 3rd (I got my BFP with my daughter at 9 dpo.
> 
> Baby dust to everyone!

I got you down for the 3rd. I am a poas addict too. So much so I did a hpt the day I ovulated because it was just sitting on my shelf. Lol


----------



## maria86

AF due May 10... :)


----------



## Mommy2Rosie

Emilie - LOL When I was trying to conceive my daughter, I would just randomly do them and I *hadn't* ovulated. I have a serious problem.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

maria86 said:


> AF due May 10... :)

I got you down. Fx'd


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Mommy2Rosie said:


> Emilie - LOL When I was trying to conceive my daughter, I would just randomly do them and I *hadn't* ovulated. I have a serious problem.

Hahaha exactly. I will do them randomly if I don't like that brand of tests. Well that's what I tell myself to make me feel better lol.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Ckelly79 said:


> Hey lovely ladies.
> Thanks emilie for adding my date. Looking forward to this month with you all. Hoping we get those long awaited BFPs xx

You're welcome. Fx'd we get that bfp. I am beyond ready.


----------



## xxDreamxx

I am so sorry for your loss. I lost my first son in the 2nd trimester & it nigh on broke me, I was devastated. I fell pregnant very soon after with my now 14 month old. 

Hang in there hon & keep, keeping on. I wish you baby dust & all the best for this cycle. 

Welcome to our little group. Xx


thumpette said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Mind if I join you? My little boy Max was stillborn in January at 41+4. I'm beyond heartbroken but desperate to try again. The feeling of empty arms is unbelievable. It took 18 months before we conceived Max (without any intervention and all test results were good)
> 
> Post mortem results showed an issue with the placenta bloodflow- very unlikely to happen again and we've been given the go ahead to try again. Currently on CD 19, think I OVed (according to OPK and CM) on day 16.
> 
> Will test on May 7th :thumbup:


----------



## maria86

thumpette said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Mind if I join you? My little boy Max was stillborn in January at 41+4. I'm beyond heartbroken but desperate to try again. The feeling of empty arms is unbelievable. It took 18 months before we conceived Max (without any intervention and all test results were good)
> 
> Post mortem results showed an issue with the placenta bloodflow- very unlikely to happen again and we've been given the go ahead to try again. Currently on CD 19, think I OVed (according to OPK and CM) on day 16.
> 
> Will test on May 7th :thumbup:

:hugs: My deepest condolences! :dust: to you and everyone else!!


----------



## maybe8

thumpette said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Mind if I join you? My little boy Max was stillborn in January at 41+4. I'm beyond heartbroken but desperate to try again. The feeling of empty arms is unbelievable. It took 18 months before we conceived Max (without any intervention and all test results were good)
> 
> Post mortem results showed an issue with the placenta bloodflow- very unlikely to happen again and we've been given the go ahead to try again. Currently on CD 19, think I OVed (according to OPK and CM) on day 16.
> 
> Will test on May 7th :thumbup:

I am so sorry.


----------



## maybe8

I so get the poas...starting at 3dpo last month....this month opk day 4. I have a cabinet stocked with cheapies that call to me when I walk by it. The expensive tests don't call to me so I must not be crazy! :)


----------



## maria86

I am such a poas addict.... with my DS he was conceived on the second cycle... and during those two cycles I spent approximately $500 on tests.... hubby almost fainted when I told him :shy: started testing 2 times a day starting 5dpo.... :lol:


----------



## EmilieBrianne

maria86 said:


> I am such a poas addict.... with my DS he was conceived on the second cycle... and during those two cycles I spent approximately $500 on tests.... hubby almost fainted when I told him :shy: started testing 2 times a day starting 5dpo.... :lol:

I have spent about $550 in the past 2 years of ttc on hpt,opks, and preseed.


----------



## rebecca822

Well im officially off April and onto May.

I'm testing May 22. Can you add me?

Month #6 TTC #2


----------



## maria86

I spent $79 on OPKS for this month and $30 for preseed :(


----------



## maybe8

Nice to see you guys are as bad as me....lets not forget the supplements, vitamins, special foods and or meds.


----------



## maybe8

I figured it out years ago that each of my kids cost about $5000 to conceive...averaged out


----------



## maria86

maybe8 said:


> Nice to see you guys are as bad as me....lets not forget the supplements, vitamins, special foods and or meds.

Oh yes! :wacko:


----------



## Thulile

Hi everybody, this is my first post.
I'm 31 years old, married and TTC our first baby.

This will be our 9th cycle and I'm starting to lose hope. 
We have tried everything but nothing seems to work  (pre seed, vitamins, ovulation tests, a healthier diet, Quitting caffeine and sweeteners , avoiding any type of medicine and not taking any super hot showers among others).

Could you please add me to the list? :)))))
My testing day this month is the 4th of may (and it is also my birthday day).


----------



## EmilieBrianne

rebecca822 said:


> Well im officially off April and onto May.
> 
> I'm testing May 22. Can you add me?
> 
> Month #6 TTC #2

I got you down. Welcome to our group.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

maybe8 said:


> Nice to see you guys are as bad as me....lets not forget the supplements, vitamins, special foods and or meds.

Oh don't get me started on supplements and stuff. I didn't count that for good reason. Lol


----------



## EmilieBrianne

maria86 said:


> I spent $79 on OPKS for this month and $30 for preseed :(

Well luckily preseed is $19.99 @ target here. I couldn't imagine paying $30 for it.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Thulile said:


> Hi everybody, this is my first post.
> I'm 31 years old, married and TTC our first baby.
> 
> This will be our 9th cycle and I'm starting to lose hope.
> We have tried everything but nothing seems to work  (pre seed, vitamins, ovulation tests, a healthier diet, Quitting caffeine and sweeteners , avoiding any type of medicine and not taking any super hot showers among others).
> 
> Could you please add me to the list? :)))))
> My testing day this month is the 4th of may (and it is also my birthday day).

Welcome to the group. I got you down for the 4th.


----------



## maria86

EmilieBrianne said:


> maria86 said:
> 
> 
> I spent $79 on OPKS for this month and $30 for preseed :(
> 
> Well luckily preseed is $19.99 @ target here. I couldn't imagine paying $30 for it.Click to expand...

I am sure that I can get it cheaper, but I got it at Shoppers and I needed it that day IYKWIM :haha::blush:


----------



## EmilieBrianne

maria86 said:


> EmilieBrianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maria86 said:
> 
> 
> I spent $79 on OPKS for this month and $30 for preseed :(
> 
> Well luckily preseed is $19.99 @ target here. I couldn't imagine paying $30 for it.Click to expand...
> 
> I am sure that I can get it cheaper, but I got it at Shoppers and I needed it that day IYKWIM :haha::blush:Click to expand...

Yeah I know what you mean. I was going to order it online then I found out target has it. But I don't even know if you have a target in Canada. I am in the US


----------



## maria86

EmilieBrianne said:


> maria86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmilieBrianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maria86 said:
> 
> 
> I spent $79 on OPKS for this month and $30 for preseed :(
> 
> Well luckily preseed is $19.99 @ target here. I couldn't imagine paying $30 for it.Click to expand...
> 
> I am sure that I can get it cheaper, but I got it at Shoppers and I needed it that day IYKWIM :haha::blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I know what you mean. I was going to order it online then I found out target has it. But I don't even know if you have a target in Canada. I am in the USClick to expand...

Dont get me started on Target :growlmad: they came to Canada, which made our Zellers close. Opened with prices MUCH higher than in the US and higher and Walmart with similar selection. Then decided that Canada wasnt profitable enough and closed down all their stored. big FAIL


----------



## EmilieBrianne

maria86 said:


> EmilieBrianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maria86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmilieBrianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maria86 said:
> 
> 
> I spent $79 on OPKS for this month and $30 for preseed :(
> 
> Well luckily preseed is $19.99 @ target here. I couldn't imagine paying $30 for it.Click to expand...
> 
> I am sure that I can get it cheaper, but I got it at Shoppers and I needed it that day IYKWIM :haha::blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I know what you mean. I was going to order it online then I found out target has it. But I don't even know if you have a target in Canada. I am in the USClick to expand...
> 
> Dont get me started on Target :growlmad: they came to Canada, which made our Zellers close. Opened with prices MUCH higher than in the US and higher and Walmart with similar selection. Then decided that Canada wasnt profitable enough and closed down all their stored. big FAILClick to expand...

I hate target. I only go there for preseed


----------



## mom2pne

Should get CHs Wednesday. Now if only the next 13 days can go by fast. 

https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t292/monierose/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-04/D16E09A7-D2EE-4590-AC71-A75D04C8F7EF.png_zps2tz7ezae.jpeg


----------



## maybe8

mom2pne said:


> Should get CHs Wednesday. Now if only the next 13 days can go by fast.
> 
> https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t292/monierose/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-04/D16E09A7-D2EE-4590-AC71-A75D04C8F7EF.png_zps2tz7ezae.jpeg

Pretty chart so far! How do you attach it?


----------



## Mommy2Rosie

maria86 said:


> I am such a poas addict.... with my DS he was conceived on the second cycle... and during those two cycles I spent approximately $500 on tests.... hubby almost fainted when I told him :shy: started testing 2 times a day starting 5dpo.... :lol:

Oh. Dear.


I may have to test at 5 dpo now. :shrug:


----------



## Mommy2Rosie

EmilieBrianne said:


> maria86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmilieBrianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maria86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmilieBrianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maria86 said:
> 
> 
> I spent $79 on OPKS for this month and $30 for preseed :(
> 
> Well luckily preseed is $19.99 @ target here. I couldn't imagine paying $30 for it.Click to expand...
> 
> I am sure that I can get it cheaper, but I got it at Shoppers and I needed it that day IYKWIM :haha::blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I know what you mean. I was going to order it online then I found out target has it. But I don't even know if you have a target in Canada. I am in the USClick to expand...
> 
> Dont get me started on Target :growlmad: they came to Canada, which made our Zellers close. Opened with prices MUCH higher than in the US and higher and Walmart with similar selection. Then decided that Canada wasnt profitable enough and closed down all their stored. big FAILClick to expand...
> 
> I hate target. I only go there for preseedClick to expand...

I prefer Target WAY over Walmart. Walmart makes me itch when I go in there. LOL


----------



## Smille24

EmilieBrianne said:


> maria86 said:
> 
> 
> I spent $79 on OPKS for this month and $30 for preseed :(
> 
> Well luckily preseed is $19.99 @ target here. I couldn't imagine paying $30 for it.Click to expand...

Preseed is also 19.99 here. I don't think I could spend $30. My DH isn't a fan but I've read a lot of success stories so I hope it's as good as they say.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Mommy2Rosie said:


> EmilieBrianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maria86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmilieBrianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maria86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmilieBrianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maria86 said:
> 
> 
> I spent $79 on OPKS for this month and $30 for preseed :(
> 
> Well luckily preseed is $19.99 @ target here. I couldn't imagine paying $30 for it.Click to expand...
> 
> I am sure that I can get it cheaper, but I got it at Shoppers and I needed it that day IYKWIM :haha::blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I know what you mean. I was going to order it online then I found out target has it. But I don't even know if you have a target in Canada. I am in the USClick to expand...
> 
> Dont get me started on Target :growlmad: they came to Canada, which made our Zellers close. Opened with prices MUCH higher than in the US and higher and Walmart with similar selection. Then decided that Canada wasnt profitable enough and closed down all their stored. big FAILClick to expand...
> 
> I hate target. I only go there for preseedClick to expand...
> 
> I prefer Target WAY over Walmart. Walmart makes me itch when I go in there. LOLClick to expand...

I avoid Wal-Mart tooo


----------



## trea0025

Temp went back down today. Guess I'm still waiting to O :(

Has anyone on here ever tried guaifenison (aka Mucinex, Robitussin) to thin out CM? I don't have much CM so thought it might help. So far it is just making me feel nauseated :(


----------



## Girly922

I used guaifenison and EPO up until O when we were ttc DD, we conceived first cycle, and it definitely increased my cm!


----------



## TTCMrsT

I used both guaifenison and EPO this cycle too and I swear it helped thin out CM. I also used conceive plus too so praying a miracle has happened and it worked!


----------



## NikTik

Hi all. Cd18 today and cbfm has been low for the last week. I ov'd late last cycle due to a bug on cd18/19 so hoping the same this cycle as I have a chesty cough :( first cycle using ic too so can anyone tell me if this is nearly up to a positive yet or far from it. Second pic from around 4pm, 1st pic 9pm .Definitely getting darker so fx'd
 



Attached Files:







20150427_210351.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 4









20150427_175939.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## EmilieBrianne

NikTik said:


> Hi all. Cd18 today and cbfm has been low for the last week. I ov'd late last cycle due to a bug on cd18/19 so hoping the same this cycle as I have a chesty cough :( first cycle using ic too so can anyone tell me if this is nearly up to a positive yet or far from it. Second pic from around 4pm, 1st pic 9pm .Definitely getting darker so fx'd

Still got a bit to go. Remember positive is the same or darker than the control.


----------



## NikTik

Thanks Emilie, I thought so :( just my cbfm seems to go from low to peak, no Inbetween! Thought I'd give ic a go. We are away staying with in laws so bd is a bit awkward and limited lol


----------



## EmilieBrianne

NikTik said:


> Thanks Emilie, I thought so :( just my cbfm seems to go from low to peak, no Inbetween! Thought I'd give ic a go. We are away staying with in laws so bd is a bit awkward and limited lol

I have so many stories on awkward moments with my ex at my parents house.


----------



## mom2pne

maybe8 said:


> mom2pne said:
> 
> 
> Should get CHs Wednesday. Now if only the next 13 days can go by fast.
> 
> https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t292/monierose/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-04/D16E09A7-D2EE-4590-AC71-A75D04C8F7EF.png_zps2tz7ezae.jpeg
> 
> Pretty chart so far! How do you attach it?Click to expand...

I copied and pasted the image code from photobucket


----------



## hunni12

Havent been on today because I got the cold from hell. Nose stuffy but still runny and sneezing all day. Had some a pink spot on the tp when I wiped about 5 this morning and had some lower abdomen cramps but I am only 3dpo so it shouldn't mean much.

This cold is really kicking my ass though. Woke up and it was like BOOM


Spot so faint I wouldn't have even noticed it really.


Spoiler
https://i62.tinypic.com/no82tt.jpg


----------



## EmilieBrianne

I have been cramping all day and very nauseous.


----------



## Girly922

I have a bunch of ICs in a drawer in my bedroom. They are calling to me. Someone please stop me poas this early!! I swear, I have no willpower! :haha:


----------



## swimmyj1

AF got me i'm out >.< this is getting so frustrating!!! idk what else to do lol seriously


----------



## TTCMrsT

Girly922, if my IC had arrived I would of been testing from at least this morning too. Think I am 7dpo but only AF is due at around 11 or 12dpo so know my LP will just be too short for anything to happen but will hold out hope until it does and test from tomorrow if they arrive today!


----------



## Girly922

Haha! I've had mine set aside for a few months ready for when we started ttc. I also have 4 digis otw! :haha: 
I have no idea what dpo I am which is making it worse! 

I hope yours turn up today!! A 12 day LP still may be long enough. I took vitamin b complex when we were ttc DD and that lengthened my LP.


----------



## maybe8

Girly922 said:


> I have a bunch of ICs in a drawer in my bedroom. They are calling to me. Someone please stop me poas this early!! I swear, I have no willpower! :haha:

Join those of us with no willpower!!! :) :) :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I had a dream last night that I went to the hospital to have a c-section. Wonder if it's a sign?


----------



## Shananigans

I wish I had some control!!! Another BFN this morning. Spotting Sunday and Monday. AF not due until Friday or Saturday. One minute I feel like I'm pregnant and then I start to think I'm making it all up. I either am or this is the worst PMS I've had.


----------



## K8te

TTCMrsT said:


> Girly922, if my IC had arrived I would of been testing from at least this morning too. Think I am 7dpo but only AF is due at around 11 or 12dpo so know my LP will just be too short for anything to happen but will hold out hope until it does and test from tomorrow if they arrive today!

I only have a 12 day LP.

Anything above 10 is good :thumbup:


----------



## Girly922

I'm cramping like something rotten today. At a very rough guess, I think I'm about 5dpo, but I could be completely wrong. I have a lot of cm too, and I can't remember if I normally have this much in any other cycle. 
If I did O 5 days ago, then it's likely that my LP is only around 10/11 days so I'm expecting AF to show at the beginning of next week..


----------



## Smille24

I can hold out on testing bc I get too emotional seeing bfn. I try to wait until the day b4 af is due.


----------



## maria86

2dpo and I am super annoyed by random smells..... am I paranoid??? :roll:


----------



## TTCMrsT

Well they didn't arrive so am gutted, but thank for the reassurance about LP. On the month I have tracked with opk's this month was the latest. I am really gassey in my stomach and feel the need to bottom burp a lot but then I get similar near AF any way a few others like a sicky feeling and short stabbing pains but is that just my head thinking it?


----------



## hal423

Hi ladies! I'm 5dpo today and trying hard not to symptom spot because it's way too early but I am so bloated to the point it's straining my pants. I also felt pretty nauseous yesterday. I ordered come cheapies last night and they should be here either wed or Thursday. I think AF is due around the 7th but no way I'll hold out til then. Will prob test this weekend :) good luck to everyone!


----------



## Mommy2Rosie

maria86 said:


> 2dpo and I am super annoyed by random smells..... am I paranoid??? :roll:

Lol You're only paranoid if I am. I'm 4 DPO and swear I have pressure and cramping. And I'm grouchy. And I want to eat every naughty carb under the sun.


----------



## Smille24

hal423 said:


> Hi ladies! I'm 5dpo today and trying hard not to symptom spot because it's way too early but I am so bloated to the point it's straining my pants. I also felt pretty nauseous yesterday. I ordered come cheapies last night and they should be here either wed or Thursday. I think AF is due around the 7th but no way I'll hold out til then. Will prob test this weekend :) good luck to everyone!


I'm 1 or 2 dpo and bloated too. Definitely from ovulation. I'm going to try to keep calm this month.


----------



## TTCMrsT

Is it wrong I want to pee in a pot and take it to work just so I can buy a test on my way?


----------



## maria86

TTCMrsT said:


> Is it wrong I want to pee in a pot and take it to work just so I can buy a test on my way?

Welcome to the POAS anonymous :haha: My name is Maria:hugs:


----------



## hal423

I am the same way! Glad I got a bunch of cheapie tests on the way!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

I tested today on a Wal-Mart cheapy and I see a second line maybe I ovulated sooner than I thought


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Here it is
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 23


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Here is the inverted one.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Girly922

EmilieBrianne said:


> Here it is

I see it on the first pic for sure! Good luck and Fx'd!! When are you testing again?


----------



## NikTik

I think I see something! Even more so on the inverted one but it's so hard to tell when I'm looking from my phone. How many dpo do you think you are?


----------



## EmilieBrianne

NikTik said:


> I think I see something! Even more so on the inverted one but it's so hard to tell when I'm looking from my phone. How many dpo do you think you are?

Either 5 or 10 dpo


----------



## hal423

I see it on the first as well! Looking forward to seeing more tests! Fingers crossed :)


----------



## maria86

I see it!! :dance: !!! :dust: to you!!!


----------



## NikTik

Fx'd and lots of babydust! When are you going to test again?! X


----------



## EmilieBrianne

NikTik said:


> Fx'd and lots of babydust! When are you going to test again?! X

I am going to test with a frer in the morning


----------



## SilasLove

EmilieBrianne said:


> Here it is

I see something!!! :happydance:

I hope this is it for you!! Can't wait to see more tests. :)


AFM:

Peak day via Glow was yesterday - we have done plenty of bd'ing so if the egg was meant to be had it will be. So I am officially in the 2WW now. 

I am NOT going to obsess. I have managed to do very well this cycle of just being relaxed and not letting it consume me. I'll be testing May 13, as don't want a BFN to hang over my head on my birthday. Of course, AF is due on my birthday so it may be inevitable. :shrug:


----------



## Shananigans

EmilieBrianne said:


> Here it is

I'm so jealous!


----------



## Shananigans

Anyone get IB? I am so confused!! Started spotting brownish/pinkish sunday and mostly brown yesterday and this afternoon there was more pink...I don't know what's normal :/ AF not due until the 1st or 2nd


----------



## Smille24

EmilieBrianne said:


> Here it is

I see something! FX'd you see something on an frer.


----------



## Smille24

Shananigans said:


> Anyone get IB? I am so confused!! Started spotting brownish/pinkish sunday and mostly brown yesterday and this afternoon there was more pink...I don't know what's normal :/ AF not due until the 1st or 2nd

How many dpo are you?


----------



## Shananigans

8-11dpo. My periods always come at the same time but I wasn't TTC at the beginning so I forgot which day exactly my cycle started bc I wasn't paying attention so that's why the 8-11 range :/


----------



## tusweet4u

Hey everyone I am new to this I am currently trying for #3 and this is our first month! Hoping to get my BFP on May 14!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

tusweet4u said:


> Hey everyone I am new to this I am currently trying for #3 and this is our first month! Hoping to get my BFP on May 14!

Fx'd for you.


----------



## amr1324

Hello ladies. I know I'm a little late in the game but this will be my first time back on here and posting since my really bad miscarriage in February 2014. I'm nervous to even say that I hope this will be the month considering this is the first month We have even tried in well over a year...I've been afraid to get pregnant in fear of a repeat. But enough negative... af is due on May 8th. I hope the best for everyone!!!!


----------



## tusweet4u

EmilieBrianne said:


> tusweet4u said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone I am new to this I am currently trying for #3 and this is our first month! Hoping to get my BFP on May 14!
> 
> Fx'd for you.Click to expand...

Thank you! Same to you!


----------



## maybe8

maria86 said:


> TTCMrsT said:
> 
> 
> Is it wrong I want to pee in a pot and take it to work just so I can buy a test on my way?
> 
> Welcome to the POAS anonymous :haha: My name is Maria:hugs:Click to expand...

My name is Loretta and I am a POAS addict....I once peed in a zip lock baggie and took it with me to the store!


----------



## maybe8

So here is a question....do evaps show up on inverted tests?


----------



## hunni12

I see the line on your test em!!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

maybe8 said:


> So here is a question....do recaps show up on inverted tests?

Recaps?


----------



## Smille24

Shananigans said:


> 8-11dpo. My periods always come at the same time but I wasn't TTC at the beginning so I forgot which day exactly my cycle started bc I wasn't paying attention so that's why the 8-11 range :/

It could be ib since it's in the time frame of implantation. Fx'd for you.


----------



## trea0025

Emilie: I definitely see something!! OMG I'm so excited for you, can't wait to see it get darker! Hope this is your sticky bean!!


----------



## maybe8

EmilieBrianne said:


> maybe8 said:
> 
> 
> So here is a question....do recaps show up on inverted tests?
> 
> Recaps?Click to expand...

Sorry auto correct...EVAPS....did some checking and yes they do


----------



## EmilieBrianne

trea0025 said:


> Emilie: I definitely see something!! OMG I'm so excited for you, can't wait to see it get darker! Hope this is your sticky bean!!

I really want to take all my tests. But I only have one frer left lol


----------



## Salembaby

Em- BFP!! Yay!!! I hope it's confirmed on today's Frer. 

Baby dust to everyone! For the question about mucinex/robitussin - you can eat grapefruit for the same mucus thinning naturally. 

AFM: I'm 2dpo and hoping for FF crosshairs tomorrow so I can quit temping this cycle. I need to step back a little so I can enjoy life. I'm a bit crazy with ttc. We bd'd lots before DH left town yesterday but not without me having a meltdown under the pressure I put on myself to get knocked up. I read its the estrogen. Postive thoughts postive thoughts...


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Looks like a BFP Emillie. Can't wait to see your FRER. Xx


----------



## hunni12

Soooo its almost 2am and I wish Em would go ahead and test lol


----------



## TTCMrsT

maybe8 said:


> maria86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTCMrsT said:
> 
> 
> Is it wrong I want to pee in a pot and take it to work just so I can buy a test on my way?
> 
> Welcome to the POAS anonymous :haha: My name is Maria:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> My name is Loretta and I am a POAS addict....I once peed in a zip lock baggie and took it with me to the store!Click to expand...

Thank god its not just me!
Frustrating part is I have 50 cheapies coming since last Friday and still not here. So at earliest I can test no will be Friday and that's only if they actually turn up tomorrow. AF is due on Sunday anyway so I am a bit miffed!


----------



## Smille24

You ladies are cracking me up lol.


----------



## Girly922

TTCMrsT said:


> maybe8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maria86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTCMrsT said:
> 
> 
> Is it wrong I want to pee in a pot and take it to work just so I can buy a test on my way?
> 
> Welcome to the POAS anonymous :haha: My name is Maria:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> My name is Loretta and I am a POAS addict....I once peed in a zip lock baggie and took it with me to the store!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank god its not just me!
> Frustrating part is I have 50 cheapies coming since last Friday and still not here. So at earliest I can test no will be Friday and that's only if they actually turn up tomorrow. AF is due on Sunday anyway so I am a bit miffed!Click to expand...

They've still not arrived?? That is just not on!! Do they not realised how poas addiction works? :rofl: 
I'm also miffed as I ordered 4 digis (from Amazon as well) and they still haven't been dispatched yet! I ordered them Saturday!! :grr: 

Poas addicts - how many hpts a day is too many?


----------



## TTCMrsT

Its so annoying as I either have to pee and take it with me to buy some or just hope they arrive. 
I am so gassy from the bottom end too which is quite unusual and there is a slight feeling of pulled muscle in my stomach but I am a chunk so bloating or anything in that area normally!


----------



## NikTik

Hi, how is everyone doing? Any updates?! Have had withdrawal symptoms today as i was unable to check the site due to maintenance lol.

AFM, I'm Cd20 and still no sign of ov. I have now run out of ic's and am down to my last 4 cb for my cbfm which is still saying low. I am away visiting in-laws but have luckily packed enough cb ones to see me till I get home! I have a chesty cough and feel a bit run down, can this make you ov later than normal? If so what happens to the af date, does it lengthen or stay the same? Bit confused as I've never had this before so not sure what to expect! don't know whether to give up this month or carry on!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

NikTik said:


> Hi, how is everyone doing? Any updates?! Have had withdrawal symptoms today as i was unable to check the site due to maintenance lol.
> 
> AFM, I'm Cd20 and still no sign of ov. I have now run out of ic's and am down to my last 4 cb for my cbfm which is still saying low. I am away visiting in-laws but have luckily packed enough cb ones to see me till I get home! I have a chesty cough and feel a bit run down, can this make you ov later than normal? If so what happens to the af date, does it lengthen or stay the same? Bit confused as I've never had this before so not sure what to expect! don't know whether to give up this month or carry on!

The site just got back up for me.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

hunni12 said:


> Soooo its almost 2am and I wish Em would go ahead and test lol

I did test and nothing. But I googled it and a bunch of people had it come up on the first signal test and not on the first response.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

The site keeps going down. We need a Facebook groups for times like these.


----------



## enmaree

Emilie - I see the second line, too, even without it being inverted! Fingers cross for you! 

-- 

As for me, tested this morning, despite saying I would wait. Am roughly 9 dpo. Having some symptoms, but I always say that ;) Another test that I am unsure of. Planning on taking another FRER tomorrow morning. Trying to just take things as they come now.
 



Attached Files:







123.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 16


----------



## EmilieBrianne

enmaree said:


> Emilie - I see the second line, too, even without it being inverted! Fingers cross for you!
> 
> --
> 
> As for me, tested this morning, despite saying I would wait. Am roughly 9 dpo. Having some symptoms, but I always say that ;) Another test that I am unsure of. Planning on taking another FRER tomorrow morning. Trying to just take things as they come now.

I am sorry I don't see a line.


----------



## trea0025

enmaree said:


> Emilie - I see the second line, too, even without it being inverted! Fingers cross for you!
> 
> --
> 
> As for me, tested this morning, despite saying I would wait. Am roughly 9 dpo. Having some symptoms, but I always say that ;) Another test that I am unsure of. Planning on taking another FRER tomorrow morning. Trying to just take things as they come now.

[/I]

I can't see a line either, but still early! Test again in a couple days!

AFM, CD16 and still waiting to O. Thinking about trying the grapefruit thing! Thanks!


----------



## Alidravana

I'm cramping something awful and feel quite nauseous this evening. I'm 10 dpo and I keep hoping that it's a sign but then I just tell myself that it must be AF symptoms and something that I ate. 

I think I'm going to try a test in the morning, FX.


----------



## amyamyamy

I'm back! I have a lot of reading to catch up on this thread my goodness I missed a lot since the April group.

So I'm likely to start testing May 12th but AF isn't due until the 18th so... that will be the official day.


----------



## amyamyamy

em - definitely saw the line on the walmart cheapie, not on the FRER though... hope it wasn't a nasty evap. :hugs: fx for you dear


----------



## Teeny Weeny

enmaree said:


> Emilie - I see the second line, too, even without it being inverted! Fingers cross for you!
> 
> --
> 
> As for me, tested this morning, despite saying I would wait. Am roughly 9 dpo. Having some symptoms, but I always say that ;) Another test that I am unsure of. Planning on taking another FRER tomorrow morning. Trying to just take things as they come now.

I see a line on this. Xx


----------



## TTCMrsT

Has anyone used FMU but left it until evening to test? Thinking of saving it as such until I get home from work in a hope my cheapies have arrived! I know I won't be pregnant so don't know why I am getting my hopes up tbh!


----------



## Bringon2015

Hey ladies, can i join?? I will be testing 18th May... I hoping it is this month as its arund my husbands birthday! xx


----------



## TTCMrsT

I caved and bought some Tesco ones and got a BFN so know I am out this month as at about 10 or 11dpo I would expect something.


----------



## Lost7

Hi Ladies!

I'm 11dpo today, AF due today or tomorrow. FMU FRER was negative and my temp has dropped. I'm guessing I am out. Hopefully it's an implantation dip - but who knows. Will let you know when AF arrives for sure.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Definitely see it, Emilie. Are you going to test again? (Sorry if this has been asked...catching up on two days of posts lol)

4dpo today. I've done well by not testing every day like I did last cycle and with Asher. I've had two dreams already this week about getting a bfp/having a baby. I'm actually, honestly hoping I'm not pregnant now, which means I probably will be. I have a lot of plans for this summer now...I want to go visit friends in Michigan and Ohio when the older kids are with their dad for two weeks, and I'd be leaving Asher at home (I'd only be gone for 3-4 days). I want too take the kids to Vancouver in March, which means I have to go back to work to save up. I want to do those more than add number 5. I'd rather put trying for number 5 off until September now. Guess we'll see what happens.

Oh, and I did cave and POAS this morning. I was either 10dpo or 4dpo (leaning towards 4, lol). Got a :bfn: as expected.


----------



## maria86

BrandiCanucks - I am also 4dpo and also tested with a First Response and, of course, - BFN!! :dohh: why do we do this to ourselves???


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Cuz it keeps us sane, maria! lol


----------



## maria86

BrandiCanucks said:


> Cuz it keeps us sane, maria! lol

I think INSANE is the better word :haha:


----------



## Girly922

TTCMrsT said:


> I caved and bought some Tesco ones and got a BFN so know I am out this month as at about 10 or 11dpo I would expect something.

With both my previous pregnancies I didn't get my bfp until 13dpo, and even then it was a squinter. There's still time! 

I will join you other insane ladies though. Poas today, at 6dpo, it was :bfn: Like it'd be anything other at 6dpo!!


----------



## lcbrockley

May 8th for me... Fingers crossed to everyone x


----------



## mom2pne

Got CHs yesterday. I'm testing in 10 days if I can hold off that long. Once I hit 9dpo I tend to buy tests and start using them. Lol going to try and wait and just buy them on May 9th instead. Here is my chart.

https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t292/monierose/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-04/AA1DA29B-F32B-47B2-95F8-5D8CD9BBF3DF.png_zpsxjpvdio5.jpeg


----------



## enmaree

Morning ladies! Took another test this morning, and I think I see a little something? 

Off to school for the whole day, though, so I can't sit here and obsess! Darn!

Didn't even tweak this picture. Took it at about 5 minutes with fmu.
 



Attached Files:







54.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 28


----------



## Nola0841

Hello ladies. My name is Dana and I'm trying for my 2nd baby. Been trying for 11 months so I'm hoping this is my month. I will be testing on Tuesday May 5th :)


----------



## Nola0841

I think I see something enmaree :)


----------



## Lost7

AF hasn't turned up as yet, Feeling like she will mind. 
Hoping for a sharp rise on my BBT tomorrow where Progesterone is taking over for my rainbow - but I just feel out now it's fallen. 
I'm being taken out tonight and in two minds whether to have a drink or not - I need to lift my spirits. 

Just have to keep everything crossed and pray my BBT goes up tomorrow, like sharpishly!


----------



## Alidravana

I'm 10dpo and I just had to test this morning. I think I see a faint line, coloured and within the time limit, in person but I don't see it well on the photo. Until I have a darker line, I'm not getting my hopes up. 

Going to hold out and test on Saturday if AF still isn't here. I tend to have shorter LPs (10-12 days), so hopefully I won't have to wait too long.
 



Attached Files:







phpqyracvAM.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Girly922

enmaree - I'm pretty sure I can see something, even on my phone! Lol.


----------



## maybe8

Alidravana said:


> I'm 10dpo and I just had to test this morning. I think I see a faint line, coloured and within the time limit, in person but I don't see it well on the photo. Until I have a darker line, I'm not getting my hopes up.
> 
> Going to hold out and test on Saturday if AF still isn't here. I tend to have shorter LPs (10-12 days), so hopefully I won't have to wait too long.

I see a little something....Fingers crossed for darker lines!


----------



## maybe8

enmaree said:


> Morning ladies! Took another test this morning, and I think I see a little something?
> 
> Off to school for the whole day, though, so I can't sit here and obsess! Darn!
> 
> Didn't even tweak this picture. Took it at about 5 minutes with fmu.

All I can see is a dye run...Fingers crossed though.


----------



## maybe8

Girly922 said:


> TTCMrsT said:
> 
> 
> I caved and bought some Tesco ones and got a BFN so know I am out this month as at about 10 or 11dpo I would expect something.
> 
> With both my previous pregnancies I didn't get my bfp until 13dpo, and even then it was a squinter. There's still time!
> 
> I will join you other insane ladies though. Poas today, at 6dpo, it was :bfn: Like it'd be anything other at 6dpo!!Click to expand...

Cycle day 8 and I took an hpt...what was I expecting?:nope:


----------



## Smille24

This site has not been working :growlmad:. I'm officially 3 dpo but will not be testing until the 9th at 12 dpo.


----------



## hunni12

I'm so ready for this cycle to be done this Is the cm.I have been getting for 2 days its wet n slippery like ewcm but does not stretch
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150430_112134.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Girly922

maybe8 said:


> Girly922 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTCMrsT said:
> 
> 
> I caved and bought some Tesco ones and got a BFN so know I am out this month as at about 10 or 11dpo I would expect something.
> 
> With both my previous pregnancies I didn't get my bfp until 13dpo, and even then it was a squinter. There's still time!
> 
> I will join you other insane ladies though. Poas today, at 6dpo, it was :bfn: Like it'd be anything other at 6dpo!!Click to expand...
> 
> Cycle day 8 and I took an hpt...what was I expecting?:nope:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Shananigans

So Ive had very light brown spotting, once w pink since Sunday afternoon only when I wipe. This morning I had a BM and there was blood from my vagina when I wiped, TMI I know! I didn't strain to get it out either. Then back to the light brown after that. My cycles have been on point for 10months since I stopped BC and thus is the first month I've been TTC. AF is due saturday. Yesterday I had a BFN. What the heck is going on?


----------



## TTCMrsT

Girly922 said:


> maybe8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girly922 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTCMrsT said:
> 
> 
> I caved and bought some Tesco ones and got a BFN so know I am out this month as at about 10 or 11dpo I would expect something.
> 
> With both my previous pregnancies I didn't get my bfp until 13dpo, and even then it was a squinter. There's still time!
> 
> I will join you other insane ladies though. Poas today, at 6dpo, it was :bfn: Like it'd be anything other at 6dpo!!Click to expand...
> 
> Cycle day 8 and I took an hpt...what was I expecting?:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

My cheapies arrived! Know what I am doing in the morning :) 
But now my cramps feel like AF type, wondering what is in my head and what is real?


----------



## maybe8

Shananigans said:


> So Ive had very light brown spotting, once w pink since Sunday afternoon only when I wipe. This morning I had a BM and there was blood from my vagina when I wiped, TMI I know! I didn't strain to get it out either. Then back to the light brown after that. My cycles have been on point for 10months since I stopped BC and thus is the first month I've been TTC. AF is due saturday. Yesterday I had a BFN. What the heck is going on?

Sounds like the witch. Sorry


----------



## Girly922

Took this over an hour ago. No second line showed up within the time limit so I left it on the side and went back downstairs. I've come back up to this.. No idea what to think!! 

The only time this has happened to me before, I was pregnant with DD, but didn't get a bfp within the time limit until a couple of days later so may have just been a dodgy test.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 25


----------



## EmilieBrianne

I got another positive on a first signal test.


----------



## enmaree

Emilie! That's awesome!!! Is it darker than the previous test? :happydance:


----------



## EmilieBrianne

enmaree said:


> Emilie! That's awesome!!! Is it darker than the previous test? :happydance:

It is about the same or a little lighter but I heard that is normal for the first signal tests.


----------



## maybe8

Girly922 said:


> Took this over an hour ago. No second line showed up within the time limit so I left it on the side and went back downstairs. I've come back up to this.. No idea what to think!!
> 
> The only time this has happened to me before, I was pregnant with DD, but didn't get a bfp within the time limit until a couple of days later so may have just been a dodgy test.

Hold the pee and test again....that line has color!


----------



## TTCMrsT

Looking good Girly922! 
Can't wait to see FMU test


----------



## hunni12

Yay em!!! Picture time

But has anyone had cm like that


----------



## AshleyButters

Shananigans said:


> So Ive had very light brown spotting, once w pink since Sunday afternoon only when I wipe. This morning I had a BM and there was blood from my vagina when I wiped, TMI I know! I didn't strain to get it out either. Then back to the light brown after that. My cycles have been on point for 10months since I stopped BC and thus is the first month I've been TTC. AF is due saturday. Yesterday I had a BFN. What the heck is going on?

This happens to me most months. I keep *hoping* its implantation bleeding, but its usually spotting before I get AF :( :( 

This tool is helpful when I spot, it tells you the probability of implantation bleeding or if AF is coming if you spot during the luteal phase https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/spotting-calculator.php


----------



## AshleyButters

AFM, I got a BFN today (10DPO). I am on CD27 (I have 30 day cycles on average). But the one thing that is sticking out to me is that I'm more aware of my nipples. They aren't "sensitive" but they feel different. Its so hard for me to judge if my entire breasts are sensitive because I have breast implants, and a lot of the sensation is gone.

I also have "wet" feeling CM. These 2 things happened to me when I got pregnant in December (but it was a CP). 

I am not suppose to get AF until Monday. I am not feeling it this month. One other thing that makes me pretty positive that I am not pregnant is something I have been doing these past few months, may be WAY TMI but I thought it may help others. I have been checking my cervix (but I am not very good at it)....to check for any blood/CM. No blood seen, but I smell it to see if it smells like blood. And it has worked in the past for me. Yeah I can't believe I shared that hahaha! Today it kind of smelled just like CM, but maybe a hint of blood. If it smells like blood usually I will get my AF within a few days, even if I can't see blood tinged CM.


----------



## lovebabyhopes

Good luck everyone! I am only 2DPO. We are not actively trying or preventing but I can't help but wonder.. will be going crazy until my next AF.


----------



## Smille24

Girly922 said:


> Took this over an hour ago. No second line showed up within the time limit so I left it on the side and went back downstairs. I've come back up to this.. No idea what to think!!
> 
> The only time this has happened to me before, I was pregnant with DD, but didn't get a bfp within the time limit until a couple of days later so may have just been a dodgy test.

It definitely has some color. I'd test again tomorrow.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

I took a frer on a two hour hold
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 42


----------



## EmilieBrianne

And here is the inverted
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Lost7

Quick update as it's now 01:10am (I've only just got in) I'm technically now CD2, My AF started yesterday late in the evening, full flow - no spotting. I think that makes this first cycle after Miscarriage a 10 day LP. Might have to see my doctor to try and lengthen my LP a little. It's beyond a joke now. 

Onwards to Cycle 8!

I'll figure out my testing date as soon as I ovulate this cycle.


----------



## amr1324

Emilie... I've heard really bad things about frers. That they don't detect early enough. I've heard dollar trees are the best. What do you think?


----------



## EmilieBrianne

amr1324 said:


> Emilie... I've heard really bad things about frers. That they don't detect early enough. I've heard dollar trees are the best. What do you think?

you know I switched to frer because everyone said they are the best but I don't know if that is true. I have two positive first signal the 88 cent ones from Walmart but a barely there line on the frer. I never got a positive on the frer with my past pregnancies they ended in miscarriage but all confirmed at the doctor. I am not sure I should keep spending money on them.


----------



## Smille24

amr1324 said:


> Emilie... I've heard really bad things about frers. That they don't detect early enough. I've heard dollar trees are the best. What do you think?

I have also heard that the dollar trees are the best. I have some of them waiting for me to use around 12 dpo.


----------



## SilasLove

I am 2dpo today. 
Nothing here.

Emilie I dont see anything on that test but I am on my phone.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Okay here is all three of them bottom is Tuesday's test middle is today's from this morning and the frer is from this evening on a two hour hold
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 33


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Here is the inverted
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## SilasLove

I definitely see it on the middle one, and I see something on the same brand test to the right.


----------



## amr1324

Yeah I guess it's hard to say. The tww is probably the hardest. All I can say is if you have the money or get a bunch of cheapies... pos as much as you want. Some say it's bad because of the emotions it brings on But honestly I think it better prepares you for a negative. If you go all that time thinking your pregnant till aunt flows due and then you get a negative... it's much worse for me. I once went 6 days late and I'm a regular cycle person...sadly she showed anyways. But really girls I hope the best for all of us. &#128525;&#128536;


----------



## Casey3

Joining you ladies! I'm 4dpo and should be testing on the 10th! But I'll probably start next week because I'm impatient lol. Fx for everyone!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Girly922 said:


> Took this over an hour ago. No second line showed up within the time limit so I left it on the side and went back downstairs. I've come back up to this.. No idea what to think!!
> 
> The only time this has happened to me before, I was pregnant with DD, but didn't get a bfp within the time limit until a couple of days later so may have just been a dodgy test.

Test again!!



amr1324 said:


> Emilie... I've heard really bad things about frers. That they don't detect early enough. I've heard dollar trees are the best. What do you think?

FRER gave me a bfp with levels of 16...not sure where you've heard that.



EmilieBrianne said:


> Okay here is all three of them bottom is Tuesday's test middle is today's from this morning and the frer is from this evening on a two hour hold

Dollar store, for some women, pick up before FRER. It picked up last cycle at 8dpo but AF came on time. I'm convinced it was a chemical. Also, it picked up at 9dpo with my last baby and FRER picked up at 10dpo with a level of 16


----------



## xxDreamxx

Tested today (and last few days) & BFN for me :( I go for an ultrasound on May 11th to make sure my remaining Fallopian tube is not blocked. Will try again this month and work out testing date.


----------



## xxDreamxx

Ok....AF is due 4th so providing tube is not blocked and we try again this month then test date will be 28th May :)


----------



## hunni12

Uh oh...yesterday I took an opk because I was getting wet n slippery cm it was almost pos....well took this today and got this.

The first ones is from cd 14 and 15...the second is today at cd20. Maybe when I got strep and got sick it really did delay my O.


But we did just BD with a lot of preseed and I kept my legs up because that is super positive
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1429984164130.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 3









opk.jpg
File size: 7.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## TTCMrsT

Hunni12 that is extremely positive, good luck x 

Tested this AM with my cheapies and BFN. Think I am between 10 and 12dpo, each app is telling me different. Am due Sunday and so far I have been extremely cold with is unlike me and extremely gassy which is highly unlike me. And now I feel like I am needing the toilet but can't go, all classic signs but not sure how much is in my head from reading too much.


----------



## hunni12

@MrsT: You are still early hun so don't count yourself out.


Im just upset that I have to start the 2ww over lol


----------



## hunni12

Sooo when can I probably expect to O and is it normal for a cold to push my O back?


----------



## Girly922

EmilieBrianne said:


> Okay here is all three of them bottom is Tuesday's test middle is today's from this morning and the frer is from this evening on a two hour hold

I see something on the Middle one, and I think I see something on the frer. Good luck!! :dust: 

I did another test this morning. It was a stark white :bfn: I'm thinking my last test was just dodgy


----------



## TTCMrsT

Girly922 said:


> I did another test this morning. It was a stark white :bfn: I'm thinking my last test was just dodgy

Sorry to hear it was a dodgy one x 



hunni12 said:


> @MrsT: You are still early hun so don't count yourself out.
> 
> 
> Im just upset that I have to start the 2ww over lol

Now I am awake properly I had another look and I swear I can see the faintest of faintest second line. My hopes have risen! Once my phone is charged I will try getting a picture.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I was going to hold off testing but I have decided that once my ICs turn up I am going to start POAS! I promised myself I wouldn't but I am now impatiently waiting for the postman to see if he brings them today! 
All these test pics have made me want to test as I do usually have a serious POAS addiction! 
I have my fingers and toes crossed for all of you ladies with faint lines that in a couple of days they will be a lovely dark 2nd line. Xx


----------



## thumpette

I forgot how much I hate the 2ww! 

Opk gave peaks on day 15 and 16 and I had ewcm on day 15 and lots of ewcm on day 16 morning. Temps are a mess cos I've been sleeping so badly. I'd think that would make O day 16 but my acupuncturist said if would have been day 17? Anyway on my dates I'm 6dpo, 

Feel like I'm having some symptoms that are hopeful. My stomach has been really sensitive since 1dpo. Had dihorrea on 1dpo, not too bad since. Feeling waves of nauseA. Really unsettled sleep. Slight headache. Lots of creamy cm at 5dpo. The main one is lots of burping! Very focused on this as it was my first sign with Max- don't think it was this early. Anyway tested there with an ic and it was neg- no surprise there! Just wish time would hurry up already!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

The postman came! So I tested of course... BFN. Xx


----------



## TTCMrsT

thumpette said:


> I forgot how much I hate the 2ww!
> 
> Opk gave peaks on day 15 and 16 and I had ewcm on day 15 and lots of ewcm on day 16 morning. Temps are a mess cos I've been sleeping so badly. I'd think that would make O day 16 but my acupuncturist said if would have been day 17? Anyway on my dates I'm 6dpo,
> 
> Feel like I'm having some symptoms that are hopeful. My stomach has been really sensitive since 1dpo. Had dihorrea on 1dpo, not too bad since. Feeling waves of nauseA. Really unsettled sleep. Slight headache. Lots of creamy cm at 5dpo. The main one is lots of burping! Very focused on this as it was my first sign with Max- don't think it was this early. Anyway tested there with an ic and it was neg- no surprise there! Just wish time would hurry up already!

Being gassy is my main symptom which is so different, I have been farting for England to put it not so politely!


----------



## hunni12

Morning everyone,

it's 5 got up to use the bathroom and looked down its this long cm hanging out and pouring in the toilet. So I guess that is ewcm?


----------



## maybe8

hunni12 said:


> Uh oh...yesterday I took an opk because I was getting wet n slippery cm it was almost pos....well took this today and got this.
> 
> The first ones is from cd 14 and 15...the second is today at cd20. Maybe when I got strep and got sick it really did delay my O.
> 
> 
> But we did just BD with a lot of preseed and I kept my legs up because that is super positive

No doubts about that being positive....do you temp?


----------



## hunni12

maybe8 said:


> hunni12 said:
> 
> 
> Uh oh...yesterday I took an opk because I was getting wet n slippery cm it was almost pos....well took this today and got this.
> 
> The first ones is from cd 14 and 15...the second is today at cd20. Maybe when I got strep and got sick it really did delay my O.
> 
> 
> But we did just BD with a lot of preseed and I kept my legs up because that is super positive
> 
> No doubts about that being positive....do you temp?Click to expand...

No but I'm having some right side pain now I guess next cycle I will start to temp. Tried it before and it stressed me out


----------



## maybe8

Guys...help me figure this out please!

I am cd 9....negative IC and dollar store opk for days, including today....temps are super high for me 97.7 to 97.95 for last three days....clear blue advanced get a flashing smile today.....any thoughts?


----------



## scoobydrlp

Hi! Coming over from the April thread. I'll be testing with smu today!


----------



## maybe8

scoobydrlp said:


> Hi! Coming over from the April thread. I'll be testing with smu today!

Pretty chart...fingers crossed!


----------



## Ckelly79

Hi ladies just caught up on all pages and he testing had begun already so exciting. Wishing all you lovely ladies a ton of baby dust to get your bfps xx


----------



## hunni12

Sorry for the tmi but this is the cm some of it stretches more than others
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150501_065749.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lemon_tree

Day 1 in May and I'm out! Onwards to June!


----------



## scoobydrlp

Here goes:

https://i1340.photobucket.com/albums/o725/scoobydrlp/other/ttc/20150501_082128-1_zpsepe9zeei.jpg

https://i1340.photobucket.com/albums/o725/scoobydrlp/other/ttc/20150501_081221-1_zpsee5vsxgr.jpg


----------



## maybe8

Scooby...I see shadows....not sure if they have color or not. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## hunni12

I see a shadow

I'm so jealous everybody in the 2ww and here I am starting over lol


----------



## Smille24

hunni12 said:


> Uh oh...yesterday I took an opk because I was getting wet n slippery cm it was almost pos....well took this today and got this.
> 
> The first ones is from cd 14 and 15...the second is today at cd20. Maybe when I got strep and got sick it really did delay my O.
> 
> 
> But we did just BD with a lot of preseed and I kept my legs up because that is super positive

That happened to me last cycle. Right b4 I was supposed to O, I got strep and O'd days later. That's definitely + gl hunni!


----------



## Smille24

hunni12 said:


> Sooo when can I probably expect to O and is it normal for a cold to push my O back?

Any infection can delay ovulation.


----------



## Smille24

Emilie- I went back and did a double take. I do see a little something on the middle one. I hope it progresses. 

Scooby- I don't see anything.

Maybe it's too early yet. Fx'd.


----------



## hunni12

Smille24 said:


> hunni12 said:
> 
> 
> Sooo when can I probably expect to O and is it normal for a cold to push my O back?
> 
> Any infection can delay ovulation.Click to expand...

I'm just happy its happening now:happydance:. My right side is so sore. 

But no that positive is a in your face positive lol


----------



## Smille24

hunni12 said:


> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunni12 said:
> 
> 
> Sooo when can I probably expect to O and is it normal for a cold to push my O back?
> 
> Any infection can delay ovulation.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just happy its happening now:happydance:. My right side is so sore.
> 
> But no that positive is a in your face positive lolClick to expand...

Yes it is. You'll probably O within a day.


----------



## scoobydrlp

Emilie - I see two lines on the middle test, not sure about the other two. On my phone and it's hard to zoom in.


----------



## scoobydrlp

As for tests, I've found the dollar store tests to be the best for early detection. Unfortunately both stores near me are almost always sold out of them!


----------



## ashpeababy

scoobydrip, I totally agree! Ive always had really early BFP on dollarstore tests, unfortunately I only have one dollar store in my area that sells them and they are ALWAYS sold out! I just bought 50 IC's a few weeks back so see how that goes for me ;) I had a positive opk yesterday and feel crampy on the rt side this morning so think im ovulating now. AF is due May 15 so I'm going to try hold out testing till May 13 at the very earliest.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

scoobydrlp said:


> As for tests, I've found the dollar store tears to be the best for early detection. Unfortunately both stores near me are almost always sold out of them!

With my last pregnancy I didn't get a positive on the frer until my hcg was 30. I buy them because I know when I do get a positive I am pregnant. But they get expensive.


----------



## hunni12

Bottom is from this morning. Will DTD tonight just in case and classify tomorrow as 1dpo
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1430500334061.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## enmaree

Morning, ladies! Here's my smu test from this morning. :shrug: These things drive me nuts! Roughly 11 dpo, and no other symptoms other than my uterus feeling kind of achey.
 



Attached Files:







5.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 23


----------



## scoobydrlp

https://i1340.photobucket.com/albums/o725/scoobydrlp/20150501_132421-1_zpslmldqsyj.jpg

https://i1340.photobucket.com/albums/o725/scoobydrlp/other/ttc/20150501_133134-1_zpswkpe5ami.jpg

https://i1340.photobucket.com/albums/o725/scoobydrlp/other/ttc/20150501_132828-1_zpsn2wnaogt.jpg


----------



## enmaree

I see something there, Scooby! Especially the first one.


----------



## Smille24

enmaree said:


> Morning, ladies! Here's my smu test from this morning. :shrug: These things drive me nuts! Roughly 11 dpo, and no other symptoms other than my uterus feeling kind of achey.

I think I see something!


----------



## scoobydrlp

enmaree said:


> Morning, ladies! Here's my smu test from this morning. :shrug: These things drive me nuts! Roughly 11 dpo, and no other symptoms other than my uterus feeling kind of achey.


I see something!


----------



## PrincessTaz

Hope it's not too late to join you ladies? 

I'll be testing on the 29th May. Ok that's a lie, that's when af is due but I'll more that likely be poas way before then lol. 

I'm so excited, this is my sixth cycle ttc#2 and our first round of clmid this time.

Good luck ladies :flower:


----------



## maybe8

Welcome Princesstaz

Not sure that I see anything on the tests ladies...fingers crossed though.

AND. CYCLE day 9 flashy smile on monitor....hubby came home before the kids :)


----------



## hunni12

Gah OH isn't feeling well but we DTD the last night with the pressed and I been pinching all day on the right and in my nips...hope that was good enough but I doubt it :(


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Wow, Y'all have a fast moving thread here! I hope you don't mind me joining in. One of those tests I saw look promising so I'm hoping this will be a lucky thread! Fx for you all!

I'm currently 4dpo. I'm going to TRY to wait until May 11th to test if AF doesn't get me first but I make no promises :haha: 
This is cycle 2 ttc after our mc in Jan.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

I am behind on putting people down. I will catch up soon as I can.


----------



## SilasLove

.hopeful.one. said:


> Wow, Y'all have a fast moving thread here! I hope you don't mind me joining in. One of those tests I saw look promising so I'm hoping this will be a lucky thread! Fx for you all!
> 
> I'm currently 4dpo. I'm going to TRY to wait until May 11th to test if AF doesn't get me first but I make no promises :haha:
> This is cycle 2 ttc after our mc in Jan.

Hey! I am currently 3dpo and AF is due May 12 - my birthday haha. So I wont be testing until May 13, given she doesn't show. 

Sorry about your MC, wishing you the best this cycle!


----------



## kakae

Gah!! I'm in my fertile window and both hubby and I are in bed....sick!! Like horribly can't move sick.


----------



## hunni12

Phew been getting O pains all day today they finally have ceased...oh boy...this is the first month where I had gotten the pains on both sides


----------



## DobbyForever

Hey! Can you put me down as dates to be determined? I don't know what my body is doing. I had a couple small dips and a big dip. Based on my neg blood test, I would have to think my most recent dip (also the biggest) was a really late O from taking my IUD out mid cycle. If that's the case, I'll be testing around the 12th. I'll know if I start spotting this weekend if any of my previous dips were O.


----------



## TTCMrsT

Couldn't see anyone on todays cheapie :( 
AF due tomorrow so not holding out any hope tbh. My emotions are like a bleeding yo yo, why can't it be a simple case or yes or no!


----------



## Girly922

New tests came this morning. I have asked OH to pick up a double pack of frer on his way home, and saved my FMU!! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 26


----------



## NikTik

Oh wow girly, I can see that and I'm on my phone! Can't wait to see the frer!

Hi to all the new ones joining and fx'd for this cycle.

Afm the last 2 mornings I have got a mid test reading on my cbfm. Must be as the chesty cough has started to dissappear. Glad it hasn't turned to high/peak yet as we are still away at in laws so bd'ing was going to be near impossible! Anyway, going home in the morning so even if it is peak when I test in the morning we can still dtd when we arrive home tomorrow evening. Quite glad I don't have to miss this month seeing as it's only month 2 of ttc.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Girly922 said:


> New tests came this morning. I have asked OH to pick up a double pack of frer on his way home, and saved my FMU!! :haha:

Fab line! Congratulations! :thumbup:


----------



## skweek35

I agree fab line going there girlie!!! 
Oh and can I be added to the testing list too please. just got my first smiley face on CB OPK so expecting to O in the next 4 days! Thinking I will test around the May 20th. 
Baby dust to everyone!!!


----------



## TTCMrsT

Great line Girly922


----------



## Girly922

Thank you ladies, I'm still feeling a bit shocked. Need the frer, then a digi to back it up!! Lol.

How are you doing TTCMrsT? Tested anymore? 

Good luck to everyone else! I will update once OH is home with more tests. Haha


----------



## sportysgirl

Ace line girly looking forward to the frer!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Well, AF due Wednesday and I'm getting crampy already. 6dpo today so we'll see how it plays out.


----------



## Girly922

BrandiCanucks said:


> Well, AF due Wednesday and I'm getting crampy already. 6dpo today so we'll see how it plays out.

Implantation cramps? I had sharp cramping at 4/5dpo


----------



## maybe8

Girly...heal for a very nice line...no squinting needed!


AFM....cd 10....my birthday :)....hoping that a little one is my gift :) :)


----------



## xxDreamxx

Just want AF to arrive (due Monday) so I am onto the next month of trying. I work in a baby shop so feeling very clucky after today


----------



## Moniejan

I want to join please


----------



## Smille24

Girly922 said:


> New tests came this morning. I have asked OH to pick up a double pack of frer on his way home, and saved my FMU!! :haha:

That's definitely a :bfp: :dance:


----------



## Moniejan

Omg omg omg 4days late I just took a test


----------



## Moniejan

It's positive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smille24

Moniejan said:


> Omg omg omg 4days late I just took a test

Congrats!


----------



## Girly922

Moniejan said:


> It's positive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Huge congrats!!


----------



## Smille24

So my temp plummeted this morning just above the cover line. I'm only 5 dpo so isn't it a little early for implantation? Or am I looking too far into it? This is why I stopped temping last month.


----------



## maybe8

Possibly....but most likely second estrogen surge....very common


----------



## maybe8

Solid smile opk just now....hubby guys wont be optimal today! How far can I push out dtd?


----------



## Smille24

maybe8 said:


> Possibly....but most likely second estrogen surge....very common

Thank you!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Yes I know it is a blue dye tests but they are cheap lol
 



Attached Files:







received_10206567143241546.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 40


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Here is the inverted.
 



Attached Files:







received_10206567143081542.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 23


----------



## EmilieBrianne

If I have go by opks I am 9-10 dpo today.


----------



## Lost7

I'm CD3, Losing quite a lot in AF. Clots too. Wondering if this is left over from the Miscarriage or not. Still not sure of my ovulation date, will confirm my testing date when I get a positive OPK.


----------



## TTCMrsT

Girly922 said:


> How are you doing TTCMrsT? Tested anymore?

Nothing this morning :( 
Not out until she sings, I feel different to AF coming so who knows! 
I keep getting hot flushes or cold flushes, still gassy and also feel like I need the toilet but can't go so its all pointing that way but at 12dpo there should be something. 
Have you done a FRER?


----------



## SilasLove

I see a faint line Emilie!!!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

SilasLove said:


> I see a faint line Emilie!!!

My faint lines are slowly getting darker. I started testing at like 6dpo. But they are getting darker.


----------



## Girly922

TTCMrsT said:


> Girly922 said:
> 
> 
> How are you doing TTCMrsT? Tested anymore?
> 
> Nothing this morning :(
> Not out until she sings, I feel different to AF coming so who knows!
> I keep getting hot flushes or cold flushes, still gassy and also feel like I need the toilet but can't go so its all pointing that way but at 12dpo there should be something.
> Have you done a FRER?Click to expand...

At 12dpo, there's still time. With DD, my tests were stark white at 12dpo, and I started getting a faint bfp from 13dpo+. It's all sounding promising. What day is AF due again? 

OH has not long arrived home with them so I'm trying to hold my bladder now to get a good concentrated sample.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Emilie I see a line! Xx
Can't wait to see your tests Girly! Xx


----------



## Lost7

EmilieBrianne said:


> SilasLove said:
> 
> 
> I see a faint line Emilie!!!
> 
> My faint lines are slowly getting darker. I started testing at like 6dpo. But they are getting darker.Click to expand...

Fingers crossed for you. I couldn't see much at all but then my eyes are quite bad anyway. I recommend doing a FRER as blue dyes are terrible (well known fact) and usually FRER are more sensitive so produce more of a line.
Best of luck.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Lost7 said:


> EmilieBrianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SilasLove said:
> 
> 
> I see a faint line Emilie!!!
> 
> My faint lines are slowly getting darker. I started testing at like 6dpo. But they are getting darker.Click to expand...
> 
> Fingers crossed for you. I couldn't see much at all but then my eyes are quite bad anyway. I recommend doing a FRER as blue dyes are terrible (well known fact) and usually FRER are more sensitive so produce more of a line.
> Best of luck.Click to expand...

I have never had a problem with blue dye. I hate frer with my pregnancies I didn't get a line until a week or more after a blue dye. All of my pregnancies have been confirmed by blood test. Blue test are only bad because most people can't tell the difference between Evaps and the lines. I have gotten just as many evaps on if not more on frer than I have blue dye. The only reason I get they is everyone on here wants to confirm with frer and when I do get an actual positive line around 5-6 weeks along I know I am pregnant. But frankly I am tired of spending the money.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Congratulations to the BFPs! Wishing you a happy & healthy 9 months. 

Emilie- I don't think I see anything on that one but I am on my phone. Great to hear that it's getting darker!

Smille- I am in the same boat. 

I'm 5dpo today and temp went way down, well below coverline :( I've never had that before and have no idea what it could be.


----------



## hunni12

Morning ladies,

@Girly: I see the line!!!
@Niktik: If you guys have your own bedroom I would wear a dress&#8230;.and you know the rest lol.
@skweek: welcome!
@Brandi: Hopefully your cramps are a good sign
@Maybe8: Happy birthday!!
@dreamxx: sorry about the witch but giving you june baby dust
@moniejan: welcome! Congrats on your positive!
@smile24: I don&#8217;t know much about temps so hopefully someone can shed some light for you
@EmB: Not sure if I see a line
@Lost7: sorry about your loss, hopefully af goes away soon. How long are your cycles usually?
@Hopeful1: Hopefully it is a good sign or a fluke.


Afm, counting today as 1dpo since I was having pinching and ovary pains all day yesterday. Have one more opk left and will use it in a few hours. Is it normal to be sore on one side of the abdomen after o? Also kind of worried that I was having pains from both sides yesterday.


----------



## Smille24

EmilieBrianne said:


> If I have go by opks I am 9-10 dpo today.

I'd wait until at least 12 dpo. It's still early. Fx'd for you.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Smille24 said:


> EmilieBrianne said:
> 
> 
> If I have go by opks I am 9-10 dpo today.
> 
> I'd wait until at least 12 dpo. It's still early. Fx'd for you.Click to expand...

I am a poas addict. I can't wait till 12 dpo


----------



## TTCMrsT

Girly922 said:


> TTCMrsT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girly922 said:
> 
> 
> How are you doing TTCMrsT? Tested anymore?
> 
> Nothing this morning :(
> Not out until she sings, I feel different to AF coming so who knows!
> I keep getting hot flushes or cold flushes, still gassy and also feel like I need the toilet but can't go so its all pointing that way but at 12dpo there should be something.
> Have you done a FRER?Click to expand...
> 
> At 12dpo, there's still time. With DD, my tests were stark white at 12dpo, and I started getting a faint bfp from 13dpo+. It's all sounding promising. What day is AF due again?
> 
> OH has not long arrived home with them so I'm trying to hold my bladder now to get a good concentrated sample.Click to expand...

Either tomorrow or Monday dependant on which app. Ovia is saying Monday and Pink Pad says tomorrow. Today is CD29 and the longest cycle in the year has been 33 so got a few days but they usually hover around the 20 something days. 

Maybe try hold out until tomorrow to be sure on a good sample, I know I couldn't hold on long enough!


----------



## Girly922

Yeah.. I suck at waiting! Lol. FRER was a bfn! It's a double pack so I'll keep the second one until Monday. My app says AF is due tomorrow too but I wouldn't be surprised if the witch is late this month, I don't feel like she's about to show. If she was due tomorrow, I'd expect to see something on the frer too.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 20


----------



## hunni12

Your urine was probably diluted


----------



## Girly922

It looked pretty concentrated, mainly where I haven't been well, but it's no FMU by any standard.


----------



## TTCMrsT

Thats kind of why I think something should be showing by now for me as AF is due pretty soon. 
I am trying to stay positive as we went all out this month and we have said about going to the GP too. So is it that making me feel these symptoms? 
My last pregnancy wasn't planned and was also my first and I just knew for some reason.


----------



## PrincessTaz

Girly I definitely see that line and it looks pink, maybe the frer didn't pick up because it was more diluted ans not fmu. Fingers crossed there's a line in the morning! 

Moniejan congratulations, wishing you a h&h 9 months!

Emilie - Hope those lines keep progressing for you, good luck.

I can't wait to be in the 2ww, waiting to O is so so boring!


----------



## hunni12

Well O pains all day yesterday...bottom opk is from today soooo I guess I'm officially 1dpo:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1430587806828.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 6


----------



## PrincessTaz

Hunni12 - Wow the opk is super positive, hope your 2ww goes fast. Good luck x


----------



## hunni12

PrincessTaz said:


> Hunni12 - Wow the opk is super positive, hope your 2ww goes fast. Good luck x

Something must be wrong? everyone is so shocked by how dark that opk was lol


----------



## PrincessTaz

hunni12 said:


> PrincessTaz said:
> 
> 
> Hunni12 - Wow the opk is super positive, hope your 2ww goes fast. Good luck x
> 
> Something must be wrong? everyone is so shocked by how dark that opk was lolClick to expand...

Nothing wrong at all, you must of caught the strongest part of your lh surge. Because it's so short for some women if you only test once a day you never catch it. I'd be very happy with that opk lol


----------



## Alidravana

Congrats to those that have gotten their BFPs!

AF still has not showed (it was due today), so I tested this morning and am still seeing an incredibly faint line on the Clearblue, similar to the picture I posted a few days ago. I'm thinking that FF might have predicted my ovulation too early, I normally ovulate around CD 12 and it said CD 9 based on temps. So I may only be 9 dpo rather than 12. 

I'm going to test tomorrow morning if AF still has not shown because I'm due to start playing ball that night. And then if still not a clear BFP, I'm going to wait until Wednesday May 6th to test because that is my normal cycle length of 24-25 days anyways. 

I am getting lots of creamy CM, which some people seem to say is a sign of early pregnancy. My boobs are feeling heavy and my cramps are feeling different, lower and all around, rather than just on the one side. I will keep you all up-to-date.

Baby dust to all!


----------



## Lost7

Anyone on this thread taking B6 to lengthen their LP?


----------



## drjo718

Just stalking...


----------



## Lost7

hunni12 said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> 
> @Lost7: sorry about your loss, hopefully af goes away soon. How long are your cycles usually?
> 
> 
> Afm, counting today as 1dpo since I was having pinching and ovary pains all day yesterday. Have one more opk left and will use it in a few hours. Is it normal to be sore on one side of the abdomen after o? Also kind of worried that I was having pains from both sides yesterday.

Thanks sweetie! Usually an 11 day LP but this one was only 10 days! :( Todays just been incredibly difficult for us with the Royal baby etc - it's been EVERYWHERE you turn, even adverts!

For me it's definitely normal to be sore the side of ovulation, the last time I had ovulation pains on ''both sides'' I conceived and healthily carried (bar morning sickness) TWINS! 
Fingers tightly crossed for you that your 2ww goes fast and that you get that BFP! <3


----------



## Lunabelle

Hi ladies! 

Congrats to all the lucky ones who have already got a BFP! Mind if I join? I will be testing on sat 9th if the evil witch doesn't arrive before that. 

I have had some cramps the past few days and been bloated too, so I'm scared the witch might be on her way already! On the other hand i have been trying my cervix, and sometimes it's high and softish but then i try again n it's low and hard.. Can't tell! Just gta wait another week! Fingers crossed to all of you!


----------



## hunni12

Lost7 said:


> hunni12 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies,
> 
> 
> @Lost7: sorry about your loss, hopefully af goes away soon. How long are your cycles usually?
> 
> 
> Afm, counting today as 1dpo since I was having pinching and ovary pains all day yesterday. Have one more opk left and will use it in a few hours. Is it normal to be sore on one side of the abdomen after o? Also kind of worried that I was having pains from both sides yesterday.
> 
> Thanks sweetie! Usually an 11 day LP but this one was only 10 days! :( Todays just been incredibly difficult for us with the Royal baby etc - it's been EVERYWHERE you turn, even adverts!
> 
> For me it's definitely normal to be sore the side of ovulation, the last time I had ovulation pains on ''both sides'' I conceived and healthily carried (bar morning sickness) TWINS!
> Fingers tightly crossed for you that your 2ww goes fast and that you get that BFP! <3Click to expand...

Twins?! Oh lord I almost fainted lol:haha:


----------



## maybe8

Lunabelle said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Congrats to all the lucky ones who have already got a BFP! Mind if I join? I will be testing on sat 9th if the evil witch doesn't arrive before that.
> 
> I have had some cramps the past few days and been bloated too, so I'm scared the witch might be on her way already! On the other hand i have been trying my cervix, and sometimes it's high and softish but then i try again n it's low and hard.. Can't tell! Just gta wait another week! Fingers crossed to all of you!

The cervix is a funny thing, up and down in a very short time...just when you think you have it figured out she mixes things up again....good luck!


----------



## maybe8

Lost7 said:


> hunni12 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies,
> 
> 
> @Lost7: sorry about your loss, hopefully af goes away soon. How long are your cycles usually?
> 
> 
> Afm, counting today as 1dpo since I was having pinching and ovary pains all day yesterday. Have one more opk left and will use it in a few hours. Is it normal to be sore on one side of the abdomen after o? Also kind of worried that I was having pains from both sides yesterday.
> 
> Thanks sweetie! Usually an 11 day LP but this one was only 10 days! :( Todays just been incredibly difficult for us with the Royal baby etc - it's been EVERYWHERE you turn, even adverts!
> 
> For me it's definitely normal to be sore the side of ovulation, the last time I had ovulation pains on ''both sides'' I conceived and healthily carried (bar morning sickness) TWINS!
> Fingers tightly crossed for you that your 2ww goes fast and that you get that BFP! <3Click to expand...

I tried vitex and maca....gave me a beautiful 28 day cycle...15 day luteal....normally a 24/25 day cycle...I felt wonderful when I took them


----------



## ashpeababy

hunni12 said:


> Well O pains all day yesterday...bottom opk is from today soooo I guess I'm officially 1dpo:happydance:

Hunni, that is EXACTLY how my 3 opk looked the last 3 days also! I'm also 1dpo today! When are you testing? My AF is due May 15 and I'm going to probably test May 13.


----------



## scoobydrlp

Girly-that was a strong line on your IC, I'm betting if you take a frer with fmu tomorrow you'll see a line! 

Emilie - your test is definitely darker today than the last one you posted! 

Here's mine from today, nothing super promising. I'm 9dpo according to fertility friend. 

From this morning


https://i1340.photobucket.com/albums/o725/scoobydrlp/other/ttc/20150501_135107-1_zpsy19ksb3k.jpg

https://i1340.photobucket.com/albums/o725/scoobydrlp/other/ttc/20150502_080300-1_zpsal5kzm3e.jpg

https://i1340.photobucket.com/albums/o725/scoobydrlp/other/ttc/20150502_080611-1_zpsm4k7hepo.jpg


And this afternoon

https://i1340.photobucket.com/albums/o725/scoobydrlp/other/ttc/20150502_171323-1_zpssv9xerll.jpg

https://i1340.photobucket.com/albums/o725/scoobydrlp/other/ttc/20150502_171532-1_zpsgqts8hvq.jpg


----------



## mom2pne

Hello! How's your weekend going? 

I am trying to keep busy. I took the kids to The Home Depot for their Kids Workshop. Today they made picket fenced picture frames. Next month it's wooden trucks. If anyone is interested it is the first Saturday of each month and ours was from 9am until 12pm. 
https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t292/monierose/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-05/651E0D04-6B30-4038-B895-FFF4B9871A3D_zpsymlswrin.jpg

I then took the kids to Walmart to get bigger shorts for Peyton and sandals for the 3 younger ones.


----------



## hunni12

ashpeababy said:


> hunni12 said:
> 
> 
> Well O pains all day yesterday...bottom opk is from today soooo I guess I'm officially 1dpo:happydance:
> 
> Hunni, that is EXACTLY how my 3 opk looked the last 3 days also! I'm also 1dpo today! When are you testing? My AF is due May 15 and I'm going to probably test May 13.Click to expand...

Cycle buddy? Well if we are pretty much on the same cycle and my LP is 14 days which means af would be due may 15th for me as well....I can test with you:kiss: Plus May 13th is my birthday:haha:


----------



## Smille24

hunni12 said:


> PrincessTaz said:
> 
> 
> Hunni12 - Wow the opk is super positive, hope your 2ww goes fast. Good luck x
> 
> Something must be wrong? everyone is so shocked by how dark that opk was lolClick to expand...

Nope mine was that dark the day after I got my 1st+ opk. It's a great thing.


----------



## Casey3

Congrats to all those with bfps!!! So exciting!! 

I'm 7dpo tomorrow and I'm dying to test although I know it's probably too early...


----------



## mimomma86

hey everyone. new to ttc and charting here. trying for #2. I have a 7 yr old son and am hoping for some pink baby dust! I am currently 3dpo and due to test may 18th but not sure I can hold out that long! fx for all of you!


----------



## mom2pne

Casey3 said:


> Congrats to all those with bfps!!! So exciting!!
> 
> I'm 7dpo tomorrow and I'm dying to test although I know it's probably too early...

I'll be 7dpo tomorrow, too! I haven't even bought any tests yet so I'm not tempted to use them. Lol


----------



## mimomma86

hunni12 said:


> Well O pains all day yesterday...bottom opk is from today soooo I guess I'm officially 1dpo:happydance:

I tested opk like that and mine were exactly like yours! BD'ing all over :sex: :haha: Sprinkling baby dust everywhere! Officially 3dpo


----------



## maria86

I'm 6dpo and I've been testing like crazy... I think I may have a poas problem :shy:


----------



## maybe8

Well admitting it is a giant step!

Welcome ladies. 

I am cd10 and have had positive opks today, then negative later. My temp rose 3 days ago and hubby is mad that I can't narrow this down better....hmmm let's see him try. We are trying to conceive our 8th. Main issue is I am old and his guys low count morphology and motility. Better odds of getting struck by lightening, but here I am.


----------



## maybe8

mom2pne said:


> Casey3 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all those with bfps!!! So exciting!!
> 
> I'm 7dpo tomorrow and I'm dying to test although I know it's probably too early...
> 
> I'll be 7dpo tomorrow, too! I haven't even bought any tests yet so I'm not tempted to use them. LolClick to expand...

I'll share my tests!:test::test:


----------



## TTCMrsT

Awoke at 1am and now 3am, got no chance of holding out for FMU! Cramps are feeling more AF like now too:(


----------



## ashpeababy

hunni12 said:


> ashpeababy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunni12 said:
> 
> 
> Well O pains all day yesterday...bottom opk is from today soooo I guess I'm officially 1dpo:happydance:
> 
> Hunni, that is EXACTLY how my 3 opk looked the last 3 days also! I'm also 1dpo today! When are you testing? My AF is due May 15 and I'm going to probably test May 13.Click to expand...
> 
> Cycle buddy? Well if we are pretty much on the same cycle and my LP is 14 days which means af would be due may 15th for me as well....I can test with you:kiss: Plus May 13th is my birthday:haha:Click to expand...

Absolutely! I'd love to be cycle buddies with you! I have a 14 day LP also so we are completely synced! Would be so exciting for you (or both of us! haha) to get a :bfp: on your birthday!!


----------



## Casey3

mom2pne said:


> Casey3 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all those with bfps!!! So exciting!!
> 
> I'm 7dpo tomorrow and I'm dying to test although I know it's probably too early...
> 
> I'll be 7dpo tomorrow, too! I haven't even bought any tests yet so I'm not tempted to use them. LolClick to expand...

Hahah I bought 4 at the dollar store today and have a bunch that came as part of the package of ovulation tests... Too many and it's too tempting! Lol I wanted to wait until at least Tuesday but I doubt that'll happen...


----------



## hunni12

ashpeababy said:


> hunni12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashpeababy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunni12 said:
> 
> 
> Well O pains all day yesterday...bottom opk is from today soooo I guess I'm officially 1dpo:happydance:
> 
> Hunni, that is EXACTLY how my 3 opk looked the last 3 days also! I'm also 1dpo today! When are you testing? My AF is due May 15 and I'm going to probably test May 13.Click to expand...
> 
> Cycle buddy? Well if we are pretty much on the same cycle and my LP is 14 days which means af would be due may 15th for me as well....I can test with you:kiss: Plus May 13th is my birthday:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely! I'd love to be cycle buddies with you! I have a 14 day LP also so we are completely synced! Would be so exciting for you (or both of us! haha) to get a :bfp: on your birthday!!Click to expand...

I know so exciting but idk I just feel out already haha.


----------



## mom2pne

Casey3 said:


> mom2pne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casey3 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all those with bfps!!! So exciting!!
> 
> I'm 7dpo tomorrow and I'm dying to test although I know it's probably too early...
> 
> I'll be 7dpo tomorrow, too! I haven't even bought any tests yet so I'm not tempted to use them. LolClick to expand...
> 
> Hahah I bought 4 at the dollar store today and have a bunch that came as part of the package of ovulation tests... Too many and it's too tempting! Lol I wanted to wait until at least Tuesday but I doubt that'll happen...Click to expand...

Good luck! I've heard of woman getting bfp at 7dpo.


----------



## Ckelly79

Had a hectic few days so been missing in action ladies.
Will catch up on the thread properly today.
Cannot believe I'm bk in the two by Tuesday this week. Time is going so fast.
Baby dust to all you ladies.
Xx


----------



## Girly922

All tests this morning were bfn so I'm thinking the others were slightly dodgy or it was a chemical pregnancy. AF is due today or tomorrow.


----------



## TTCMrsT

Girly922 said:


> All tests this morning were bfn so I'm thinking the others were slightly dodgy or it was a chemical pregnancy. AF is due today or tomorrow.

Sorry to hear that Girly922

Mine still are negative looking too and AF due today or tomorrow so my hopes are fading as we head to cycle 13.


----------



## thumpette

sorry to hear that Girly and TTCmrsT. You're not out till your out though. I poas again this morning and it was bfn. Only 9 dpo though so not giving up. Just feeling so sad we're back on this journey. I should have my beautiful 16 week old baby with me- miss him so much :(


----------



## NikTik

Sorry to hear that girly and MrsT And big hugs for you thumpette x

Cd24 and cbfm still saying mid! Don't mind too much as just packing up to go home this morning! Won't be back till late this evening so guess I'll have to wait to catch up then.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Crampy feelings still this morning, and they feel more like AF cramps than anything else. My LP will likely only be 10 days this cycle, so not feeling hopeful


----------



## Emiloo

Hey ladies!! Quick update- I am 1dpo so officially in the TWW!! We BDed the day of O, 1 day and 3 days before so am feeling optimistic this cycle! (Cycle #6!!)

Good luck ladies!


----------



## Smille24

Casey3 said:


> mom2pne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casey3 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all those with bfps!!! So exciting!!
> 
> I'm 7dpo tomorrow and I'm dying to test although I know it's probably too early...
> 
> I'll be 7dpo tomorrow, too! I haven't even bought any tests yet so I'm not tempted to use them. LolClick to expand...
> 
> Hahah I bought 4 at the dollar store today and have a bunch that came as part of the package of ovulation tests... Too many and it's too tempting! Lol I wanted to wait until at least Tuesday but I doubt that'll happen...Click to expand...

I have 5 ics, a few $ tree tests and 3 frers. Last month af was late so I stocked up so I'm prepared lol. I'm holding out though and know I can do it.


----------



## Smille24

Emiloo said:


> Hey ladies!! Quick update- I am 1dpo so officially in the TWW!! We BDed the day of O, 1 day and 3 days before so am feeling optimistic this cycle! (Cycle #6!!)
> 
> Good luck ladies!

Good luck hun

:dust:


----------



## scoobydrlp

Big temp dip for me today at 10 dpo. Either implantation or AF on the way. Not testing until this afternoon. 

Girly - sorry about your bfn today. 

Baby dust to all!


----------



## Kvothe

My FET is on May 7, day 25 of my cycle. Otherwise I'd be expecting my period on May 11/12, so won't I know by May 13/14 whether I'm pregnant or not? 

I'll be doing the test on May 21st, but it would be so cool to know that i'll know naturally a whole before


----------



## Smille24

scoobydrlp said:


> Big temp sip for me today at 10 dpo. Either implantation or AF on the way. Not testing until this afternoon.
> 
> Girly - sorry about your bfn today.
> 
> Baby dust to all!

When is af due?


----------



## maybe8

scoobydrlp said:


> Big temp sip for me today at 10 dpo. Either implantation or AF on the way. Not testing until this afternoon.
> 
> Girly - sorry about your bfn today.
> 
> Baby dust to all!

Scooby...I looked at your chart history...really hard to predict this one...fingers crossed for you!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Sorry Girly and TTCmrs. Hang in there thumpette and Brandi you're not out yet! 
Fx for implantation dip Scooby.

AFM- I was pretty bummed after my dramatic temp dip yesterday but it shot back up today to the highest temp on the chart. I'm still remaining positive, I have a good feeling about this month. A BFP would make a lovely anniversary gift ;) 

Baby dust to you all, let's do this! x


----------



## TTCMrsT

No AF yet, just hope its not another dodgy cycle which I had a few months ago and was over 10 days late.


----------



## scoobydrlp

Smille24 said:


> scoobydrlp said:
> 
> 
> Big temp sip for me today at 10 dpo. Either implantation or AF on the way. Not testing until this afternoon.
> 
> Girly - sorry about your bfn today.
> 
> Baby dust to all!
> 
> When is af due?Click to expand...


AF due Wednesday. Still have a few days so keeping my fingers crossed. Having some cramping and my boobs are burning/tingling? I just wanna know!!!


----------



## amr1324

Good morning girls...well it's morning here for me in California. 8 dpo for me. Not testing unless af is missed. Which I'm due on the 8th. I'm super crampy and my boobs are hurting pretty bad. But of course that could be pms symptoms. I hope she doesn't show but I'm sort of a pessimist. Girly...it's more rare to get a positive and then a negative... I think you should wait a couple days as that line was very promising... I didn't even have to click on the picture to see it.


----------



## Smille24

scoobydrlp said:


> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scoobydrlp said:
> 
> 
> Big temp sip for me today at 10 dpo. Either implantation or AF on the way. Not testing until this afternoon.
> 
> Girly - sorry about your bfn today.
> 
> Baby dust to all!
> 
> When is af due?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AF due Wednesday. Still have a few days so keeping my fingers crossed. Having some cramping and my boobs are burning/tingling? I just wanna know!!!Click to expand...

It's hard to tell just yet. Your charts from the previous cycles show a dip then a rise then a dip b4 af. Let's hope you don't get that 2nd dip. GL!


----------



## Girly922

TTCMrsT said:


> No AF yet, just hope its not another dodgy cycle which I had a few months ago and was over 10 days late.

AF still hasn't shown here either. I have had my pre-AF backache start though. 

Still, from everything I read, having so many faint positives to having negatives keeps suggesting chemical pregnancy. I just hope it doesn't knock my cycle out of whack too much. 

The good news is, if I'm not pregnant, I can drink at my parents 40th anniversary party. I was dreading trying to hide my not drinking from my mum. I don't normally drink, but she would question me not taking a glass of wine from her if she offered it.


----------



## TTCMrsT

Girly922 said:


> TTCMrsT said:
> 
> 
> No AF yet, just hope its not another dodgy cycle which I had a few months ago and was over 10 days late.
> 
> AF still hasn't shown here either. I have had me pre-AF backache start though.
> 
> Still, from everything I read, having so many faint positives to having negatives keeps suggesting chemical pregnancy. I just hope it doesn't knock my cycle out of whack too much.
> 
> The good news is, if I'm not pregnant, I can drink at my parents 40th anniversary party. I was dreading trying to hide my not drinking from my mum. I don't normally drink, but she would question me not taking a glass of wine from her if she offered it.Click to expand...

Fingers crossed for us both, I am still gassy and feeling like I need to go to the toilet but can't and that is like the complete opposite to normal pre AF signs. Still have tomorrow to go until being 'late'


----------



## Smille24

Girly922 said:


> TTCMrsT said:
> 
> 
> No AF yet, just hope its not another dodgy cycle which I had a few months ago and was over 10 days late.
> 
> AF still hasn't shown here either. I have had my pre-AF backache start though.
> 
> Still, from everything I read, having so many faint positives to having negatives keeps suggesting chemical pregnancy. I just hope it doesn't knock my cycle out of whack too much.
> 
> The good news is, if I'm not pregnant, I can drink at my parents 40th anniversary party. I was dreading trying to hide my not drinking from my mum. I don't normally drink, but she would question me not taking a glass of wine from her if she offered it.Click to expand...

1 glass of wine wont hurt anything in the tww.


----------



## SilasLove

Well I'm 5dpo ...

You know, I really miss my predictable cycles when I used to start between 20-25 of every month without fail. Now I'm moving my expected period date every month. :nope:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

SilasLove said:


> Well I'm 5dpo ...
> 
> You know, I really miss my predictable cycles when I used to start between 20-25 of every month without fail. Now I'm moving my expected period date every month. :nope:

Same here. My cycles were predictable before my mmc. Now it's a guessing game. 
I'm 6dpo, I had cramps fri & sat so who knows what that means lol maybe this cycle my lp will be very short...


----------



## amyamyamy

TTCMrsT said:


> Girly922 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTCMrsT said:
> 
> 
> No AF yet, just hope its not another dodgy cycle which I had a few months ago and was over 10 days late.
> 
> AF still hasn't shown here either. I have had me pre-AF backache start though.
> 
> Still, from everything I read, having so many faint positives to having negatives keeps suggesting chemical pregnancy. I just hope it doesn't knock my cycle out of whack too much.
> 
> The good news is, if I'm not pregnant, I can drink at my parents 40th anniversary party. I was dreading trying to hide my not drinking from my mum. I don't normally drink, but she would question me not taking a glass of wine from her if she offered it.Click to expand...
> 
> Fingers crossed for us both, I am still gassy and feeling like I need to go to the toilet but can't and that is like the complete opposite to normal pre AF signs. Still have tomorrow to go until being 'late'Click to expand...

When are you going to test? Do you wait it out patiently?! Wow you must have willpower! 

Girly- I agree you could always take the wine, and nurse it alllll night :wine:

Silas- When are you going to test?


----------



## Smille24

I'm 6dpo and crampy with a lower back ache today. Af isn't due until 10th-12th. I promised myself not to look into symptoms but it's very difficult when it's obvious.


----------



## hunni12

Just checked my cervix what would you classify this as? Wiped it on tissue its slightly yellow
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1430690747563.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Lost7

maybe8 said:


> Lost7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunni12 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies,
> 
> 
> @Lost7: sorry about your loss, hopefully af goes away soon. How long are your cycles usually?
> 
> 
> Afm, counting today as 1dpo since I was having pinching and ovary pains all day yesterday. Have one more opk left and will use it in a few hours. Is it normal to be sore on one side of the abdomen after o? Also kind of worried that I was having pains from both sides yesterday.
> 
> Thanks sweetie! Usually an 11 day LP but this one was only 10 days! :( Todays just been incredibly difficult for us with the Royal baby etc - it's been EVERYWHERE you turn, even adverts!
> 
> For me it's definitely normal to be sore the side of ovulation, the last time I had ovulation pains on ''both sides'' I conceived and healthily carried (bar morning sickness) TWINS!
> Fingers tightly crossed for you that your 2ww goes fast and that you get that BFP! <3Click to expand...
> 
> I tried vitex and maca....gave me a beautiful 28 day cycle...15 day luteal....normally a 24/25 day cycle...I felt wonderful when I took themClick to expand...

How long was your LP before taking them? How long did they take to work? Thanks for your reply.. :)


----------



## SilasLove

Ugh ladies! Just checked CM and I have tons of EWCM!! Checked it a couple days ago and it was sticky and very little. :nope: 

I'll stick with my 5dpo and just bd tonight to be sure lol. I really don't know what to think anymore.


----------



## SilasLove

amyamyamy said:


> TTCMrsT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girly922 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTCMrsT said:
> 
> 
> No AF yet, just hope its not another dodgy cycle which I had a few months ago and was over 10 days late.
> 
> AF still hasn't shown here either. I have had me pre-AF backache start though.
> 
> Still, from everything I read, having so many faint positives to having negatives keeps suggesting chemical pregnancy. I just hope it doesn't knock my cycle out of whack too much.
> 
> The good news is, if I'm not pregnant, I can drink at my parents 40th anniversary party. I was dreading trying to hide my not drinking from my mum. I don't normally drink, but she would question me not taking a glass of wine from her if she offered it.Click to expand...
> 
> Fingers crossed for us both, I am still gassy and feeling like I need to go to the toilet but can't and that is like the complete opposite to normal pre AF signs. Still have tomorrow to go until being 'late'Click to expand...
> 
> When are you going to test? Do you wait it out patiently?! Wow you must have willpower!
> 
> Girly- I agree you could always take the wine, and nurse it alllll night :wine:
> 
> Silas- When are you going to test?Click to expand...

I am testing May 13 if AF doesn't show.


----------



## DobbyForever

Mkkk I got it. I Oed on April 28th which puts my AF due on 5/12. Countdown to pregnancy says I can earliest test 5/9-5/11. I only have First Signals though... but I have like 40 so hahaha I'll start testing 5/9th.


----------



## SilasLove

Dobby - AF is due May 12th for me too.


----------



## maybe8

Lost7 said:


> maybe8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lost7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunni12 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies,
> 
> 
> @Lost7: sorry about your loss, hopefully af goes away soon. How long are your cycles usually?
> 
> 
> Afm, counting today as 1dpo since I was having pinching and ovary pains all day yesterday. Have one more opk left and will use it in a few hours. Is it normal to be sore on one side of the abdomen after o? Also kind of worried that I was having pains from both sides yesterday.
> 
> Thanks sweetie! Usually an 11 day LP but this one was only 10 days! :( Todays just been incredibly difficult for us with the Royal baby etc - it's been EVERYWHERE you turn, even adverts!
> 
> For me it's definitely normal to be sore the side of ovulation, the last time I had ovulation pains on ''both sides'' I conceived and healthily carried (bar morning sickness) TWINS!
> Fingers tightly crossed for you that your 2ww goes fast and that you get that BFP! <3Click to expand...
> 
> I tried vitex and maca....gave me a beautiful 28 day cycle...15 day luteal....normally a 24/25 day cycle...I felt wonderful when I took themClick to expand...
> 
> How long was your LP before taking them? How long did they take to work? Thanks for your reply.. :)Click to expand...

I didn't temp before them but at best guess 10-12 lp.....worked first month. If nothing happens this month I am going back to them. I haven't felt so balanced in my life.


----------



## Smille24

Lost7 said:


> hunni12 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies,
> 
> 
> @Lost7: sorry about your loss, hopefully af goes away soon. How long are your cycles usually?
> 
> 
> Afm, counting today as 1dpo since I was having pinching and ovary pains all day yesterday. Have one more opk left and will use it in a few hours. Is it normal to be sore on one side of the abdomen after o? Also kind of worried that I was having pains from both sides yesterday.
> 
> Thanks sweetie! Usually an 11 day LP but this one was only 10 days! :( Todays just been incredibly difficult for us with the Royal baby etc - it's been EVERYWHERE you turn, even adverts!
> 
> For me it's definitely normal to be sore the side of ovulation, the last time I had ovulation pains on ''both sides'' I conceived and healthily carried (bar morning sickness) TWINS!
> Fingers tightly crossed for you that your 2ww goes fast and that you get that BFP! <3Click to expand...

I had pains on both sides this month which put me off guard. Usually it's one side or the other.


----------



## trea0025

I'm so confused and frustrated by this cycle. I'm CD20 today and still haven't O'ed. My temps have been super erratic this past week, and I've been spotting the last few days. I think maybe my ovulation was delayed because I was sick the last week? Today I got a near-positive OPK, but still spotting. Have had EWCM randomly. What's going on??


----------



## .hopeful.one.

So all of a sudden I'm having ovulation pain (not horrible but definitely there) on my left side today and I'm 6DPO according to FF... I had slight cramps this am too, as well as the past two days. 

URGH my cycles are going crazy!
Am I losing my mind? anyone else get pains like this?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/53c988/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## .hopeful.one.

trea0025 said:


> I'm so confused and frustrated by this cycle. I'm CD20 today and still haven't O'ed. My temps have been super erratic this past week, and I've been spotting the last few days. I think maybe my ovulation was delayed because I was sick the last week? Today I got a near-positive OPK, but still spotting. Have had EWCM randomly. What's going on??
> 
> View attachment 864635

I feel your frustration! I wish I had some answers or advice to give you but I haven't ever had that problem. My cycles have been all over the place too, I know how annoying it is. :flower: we will get through this crazy month!


----------



## Casey3

I have no willpower and tested but def bfn at 7dpo. I'm going to try to wait until 12dpo now but ugh it's hard lol.


----------



## Casey3

I also really think bfing is messing up ttc. I'm in an internal battle on whether to wean for fertility and I feel like that stress and sadness is lowering my chances even more! Sigh


----------



## TTCMrsT

@amyamyamy, been testing since Friday and nothing definite to see. Trying to keep my faith alive though, 14dpo today!


----------



## hunni12

Its 12:30 in the morning... 3dpo...and guess who's up with diarrhea? Thanks a lot progesterone lol


----------



## KBurke14

Hey I'm new to the thread :) ... I am [I think] about 7dpo...I plan to test on May 8th ... after 2 BFN [I have 0% patience haha]


----------



## TTCMrsT

BFN this morning and stomach is feeling more like AF cramps now :( 
Looks like a call to the GP in the morning.


----------



## swimmyj1

I don't know whats worse the ttw or waiting to Ovulate lol. I still have a few days before I should and even that's driving me crazy. I think I'm finally getting use to the metformin. 
hunni12 - sorry your not feeling good that really sucks.


----------



## TTCMrsT

So thats me out :(


----------



## Girly922

TTCMrsT said:


> So thats me out :(

I'm sorry :hugs: I really hope next cycle is your lucky cycle. 

AF still hasn't arrived for me yet, but everything I've read regarding chemical pregnancies, it looks like she'll arrive a couple of days late.


----------



## Salembaby

I'm hoping this link works to the pic of my hpt today. I need some opinions. I'm still early 7-8 dpo. 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/edan9p0keinorks/image.jpg?dl=0


----------



## maybe8

Salembaby said:


> I'm hoping this link works to the pic of my hpt today. I need some opinions. I'm still early 7-8 dpo.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/edan9p0keinorks/image.jpg?dl=0

Couldn't get to it.


----------



## maybe8

trea0025 said:


> I'm so confused and frustrated by this cycle. I'm CD20 today and still haven't O'ed. My temps have been super erratic this past week, and I've been spotting the last few days. I think maybe my ovulation was delayed because I was sick the last week? Today I got a near-positive OPK, but still spotting. Have had EWCM randomly. What's going on??
> 
> View attachment 864635

Not sure...my first guess would be an anovulatory cycle, or maybe just a really late o......only advice keep tempting, testing and bding.


----------



## maybe8

.hopeful.one. said:


> So all of a sudden I'm having ovulation pain (not horrible but definitely there) on my left side today and I'm 6DPO according to FF... I had slight cramps this am too, as well as the past two days.
> 
> URGH my cycles are going crazy!
> Am I losing my mind? anyone else get pains like this?
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/53c988/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart

Looked at your chart....not to get your hopes up but that pain might, might be implantation pain. Your chart suggests that.


----------



## maybe8

KBurke14 said:


> Hey I'm new to the thread :) ... I am [I think] about 7dpo...I plan to test on May 8th ... after 2 BFN [I have 0% patience haha]

Welcome....no judgment testing early....most of us do!:dohh:


----------



## hunni12

I had a dream last night me and this couple was sitting in a clinic and they asked me to be their surrogate . my silly ass told them yes and got called to the back for an ultrasound...then I woke. No more chocolate before bed for me LOL.


----------



## maybe8

Nice dream...maybe more chocolate and a sleeping pill....so you can finish the dream. :)


----------



## hunni12

maybe8 said:


> Nice dream...maybe more chocolate and a sleeping pill....so you can finish the dream. :)

I know right! The couple was quite excited too they even bought pregnancy tests to lmao


----------



## Salembaby

Wow! What a dream. 

What's the best way to get a pic on here?


----------



## Salembaby

https://imageshack.com/a/img913/5115/kCxYz6.jpg

Now does this one work?


----------



## Smille24

I see something!


----------



## maria86

I see it!!!


----------



## maybe8

See something...how many dpo? And how long after test is pic?


----------



## Salembaby

7dpo. So I poas mid morning, certain it would be negative. I had nerves and peed so little on the test I though it wouldn't work at all. I came back to check and caught the 2nd line. I've been googling evaps. With all the white FRERs I've seen in the last months, I'm shocked to see this, especially this early, with so little wiz. I'm not telling DH cause I'm not convinced.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

maybe8 said:


> .hopeful.one. said:
> 
> 
> So all of a sudden I'm having ovulation pain (not horrible but definitely there) on my left side today and I'm 6DPO according to FF... I had slight cramps this am too, as well as the past two days.
> 
> URGH my cycles are going crazy!
> Am I losing my mind? anyone else get pains like this?
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/53c988/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> Looked at your chart....not to get your hopes up but that pain might, might be implantation pain. Your chart suggests that.Click to expand...

That'd be fabulous. I still have a while before I know for sure. Thanks for the reply. 

Salem I think I see a little something on that test of yours! Either that or I have line eye. Hopefully it continues to look darker.

TtcmrsT sorry to hear :( best of luck for next cycle! Fx.


----------



## PrincessTaz

swimmyj1 said:


> I don't know whats worse the ttw or waiting to Ovulate lol. I still have a few days before I should and even that's driving me crazy. I think I'm finally getting use to the metformin.
> hunni12 - sorry your not feeling good that really sucks.

I know exactly what you mean, I'm only on CD6 and it's driving me crazy. Don't think I'm due to O until around CD15 but I'm tempted to start using my opks just for a bit of excitement lol.

Salembaby - I can deffo see something, good luck x


----------



## AVbaby

Hello Everyone!

Can I join your testing group? 
Seeing that it is May i guess i'm in with the May testers. 
So i have a 25-27 day cycle.
On CD21, O'd on CD11/12, and 9/10dpo. MY LP is always 14 days and witch is due May 9th.

I have been testing from 7/8dpo with different types of tests and all are BFN. 
I remember the TWW from my DS but wow, this time around it is much worse.


----------



## enmaree

Stupid :witch: arrived last night. I'm so donedonedone with taking tests prior to my period. It just bums me out even more. 

So, onward to the next cycle. Next period due on the 28th, and I am going to really plan on testing only if it is late. I need to remind myself how these tests always get my hopes up.

I'm surprised that it is taking me this long to get pregnant. With my other two, it was right away. That was with my ex-husband, though. My second husband and I are trying for our first together. He's worried it is him, and I am trying to reassure him that it could be anything.


----------



## AVbaby

I'm sorry enmaree. 
I know everytime that the witch appears i tell myself that next month i will not be testing.
What to know what i did this month...which is my 3rd month TTC#2?
I have a problem POAS so when the TTW started i wanted to test...so i told myself sure you want to test then lets test. I went to the dollar store and grab 10 tests...yup 10..$1 test and i test everyday from dpo 7 to now. Why? because i know those tests are not as sensitive as FRER and so not $$$. I also know that 7 dpo is way to early and that these tests will most likely not give me any results that is true until after AF is due. Each test does not destory me inside like FRER does and it soooo gets rid of that need to POAS. 

I hope that next month you BFP comes in strong and that the next 9 months after are wonderful for you. Wishing you lots of luck


----------



## hunni12

Alright I'm at work for about 45 minutes I am having the most severe cramping ever in my lower stomach ever. I cannot even walk...I'm only 3dpo so sure it is too early to be anything? I just know it is painful...went to the bathroom to see if I was bleeding, but no only having a lot of white creamy cm.


----------



## TTCMrsT

Enmaree, I am the same although same guy. First was literally within the first cycle, now I am heading for cycle 13 and about ready for them to just take everything away so I never have an AF again. I just had the aching ness of it all and that reminder it isn't happening. We are calling our GP tomorrow so hopefully he will start the ball rolling on tests. 
Girly922, fingers crossed its just a false negative. I will continue to look for updates from you x


----------



## .hopeful.one.

hunni12 said:


> Alright I'm at work for about 45 minutes I am having the most severe cramping ever in my lower stomach ever. I cannot even walk...I'm only 3dpo so sure it is too early to be anything? I just know it is painful...went to the bathroom to see if I was bleeding, but no only having a lot of white creamy cm.

This sounds similar to my cycle. I had cramping 4-6dpo with a big temp dip 5dpo. I've had loads of creamy cm & now it's looking like I have a triphasic chart. 

I'm really hoping this means good news for us both. Fx!


----------



## maybe8

What the heck?...cycle day 12....on cd 10 had peak opk and positive on my cheapies.....that afternoon they went blank. So yesterday my temp dipped, still negative opk, slight slight temp climb this morning but am also getting almost positive opk. Cervix show both days. My guess is I did not ovulate yet or perhaps more than one egg. Other thoughts?


----------



## Salembaby

Hunni and hopeful - fx'd for us this tww

Enmaree- it's so hard to keep starting over 

Maybe8 - I say keep getting busy until your temp rise


----------



## hunni12

I hope so because it has been a full hour now and im still cramped up


----------



## MBAmom

EmilieBrianne said:


> If I have go by opks I am 9-10 dpo today.

Me too! I am CD23 9DPO today.... 
So... I have been TTC #3 since my miscarriage in 2013 another one in 2014 as well... 

No temping- no stress... 
But on APR 21 I was super horny (TMI) and had watery CM so thought ...sure why not maybe we will make a baby.
ON APR25 Saturday ...me and hubby romantic getaway for the night. No kids, pets etc... Well that am I had yellow tinged EWCM<--Haven't seen that since forever... and we BD... The next day I was gushing WCM- it felt like I peed myself. Well from 3DPO till now. Itchy sensitive nipples, side of boobs SUPER SORE... not usual b4 AF.

Though, the one dead give away.... that I might have caught the eggie in time is ... after we BD... I went to the bathroom to put my hair up and wash my hands to run down the hall to get a coke....Well, when I looked in the mirror I looked Sexy<-- like I was like WOW I am hot and I never ever say that. My lips looked amazing darker in color, my skin was glowing. I felt drop dead sexy with bed head hair. 

Why am I mentioning this? With all my pregnancies - I remember feeling super sexy and hot when me and hubby got busy. Seriously.... dead give away. It may sound silly, but I guess when we have eggie ready to be fertilized we look prettier. That is how I can tell I am ovulating or firing blanks... :) I will be testing in 4 days <--AF is due May 6/7... I tested at 7DPO and of course it was a BFN.


----------



## MBAmom

AVbaby said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> Can I join your testing group?
> Seeing that it is May i guess i'm in with the May testers.
> So i have a 25-27 day cycle.
> On CD21, O'd on CD11/12, and 9/10dpo. MY LP is always 14 days and witch is due May 9th.
> 
> I have been testing from 7/8dpo with different types of tests and all are BFN.
> I remember the TWW from my DS but wow, this time around it is much worse.

I have a short cycle 25-26 days.... I am testing on May 7. I am 9 dpo. I ovulated on CD14 or CD 10 one of the two -- both had super EWCM <-weird right with dry in between... but CD14 I felt smexy so maybe it was CD14 ... we shall see 

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Ckelly79

Salembaby I see something too fx huni xx


----------



## Smille24

enmaree said:


> Stupid :witch: arrived last night. I'm so donedonedone with taking tests prior to my period. It just bums me out even more.
> 
> So, onward to the next cycle. Next period due on the 28th, and I am going to really plan on testing only if it is late. I need to remind myself how these tests always get my hopes up.
> 
> I'm surprised that it is taking me this long to get pregnant. With my other two, it was right away. That was with my ex-husband, though. My second husband and I are trying for our first together. He's worried it is him, and I am trying to reassure him that it could be anything.

It does get harder and harder with each non successful cycle. We are trying to conceive my 2nd but my DH's 1st. He is afraid that there is something wrong but we've only been ttc for 3 months ntnp for a yr b4 that. I've had bloodwork done and my levels are normal and my dr said I'm oing. I've suggested he get an SA done so we can eliminate him but he got super defensive. I think after a couple more cycles he may be willing to go through with it. It might be worth talking to him about it since you've previously had 2 kids.


----------



## Smille24

maybe8 said:


> What the heck?...cycle day 12....on cd 10 had peak opk and positive on my cheapies.....that afternoon they went blank. So yesterday my temp dipped, still negative opk, slight slight temp climb this morning but am also getting almost positive opk. Cervix show both days. My guess is I did not ovulate yet or perhaps more than one egg. Other thoughts?

Maybe you geared up to O but didn't. Hopefully you get a clear + soon. I'd bd.


----------



## AshleyButters

"It does get harder and harder with each non successful cycle. We are trying to conceive my 2nd but my DH's 1st. He is afraid that there is something wrong but we've only been ttc for 3 months ntnp for a yr b4 that. I've had bloodwork done and my levels are normal and my dr said I'm oing. I've suggested he get an SA done so we can eliminate him but he got super defensive. I think after a couple more cycles he may be willing to go through with it."

THIS. I could have wrote this! I have 2 kids from a previous relationship, and my husband and I have been TTC for 6 cycles (expecting AF to finally go full flow tomorrow) Anytime I talk about the SA, he gets defensive, turns things on me and says I need to stop letting this baby thing rule my life.


----------



## Petal1

I'm testing on 19th may. This is our sixth cycle using opks. First cycle using preseed, heard good things about this stuff so will see if it really does work wonders! Xx


----------



## sportysgirl

AF is due on the 24th but I bet I will test before then! lol


----------



## mimomma86

5dpo and feeling weird stabby twinges today...fx'd for me!!


----------



## maybe8

Salembaby said:


> Hunni and hopeful - fx'd for us this tww
> 
> Enmaree- it's so hard to keep starting over
> 
> Maybe8 - I say keep getting busy until your temp rise

Or hubby offs me....eod is not his thing :nope:


----------



## Smille24

AshleyButters said:


> "It does get harder and harder with each non successful cycle. We are trying to conceive my 2nd but my DH's 1st. He is afraid that there is something wrong but we've only been ttc for 3 months ntnp for a yr b4 that. I've had bloodwork done and my levels are normal and my dr said I'm oing. I've suggested he get an SA done so we can eliminate him but he got super defensive. I think after a couple more cycles he may be willing to go through with it."
> 
> THIS. I could have wrote this! I have 2 kids from a previous relationship, and my husband and I have been TTC for 6 cycles (expecting AF to finally go full flow tomorrow) Anytime I talk about the SA, he gets defensive, turns things on me and says I need to stop letting this baby thing rule my life.

Mine told me I should get checked but his test is a lot easier and less expensive. If we could rule him out then I can move on and get a hsg done. I never meant to upset him but I'm just trying to figure out if there's a problem or not. I know it's an ego thing but he needs to get over it. I will not think any less of him if there's something wrong.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

See it?
 



Attached Files:







20150504_185825.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 40


----------



## lovebabyhopes

I see something..

Does it have good color in person?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Definitely has colour in person. Gonna test again with FMU tomorrow


----------



## Girly922

I see it Brandi, looks nice and pink too :thumbup:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I see it Brandi! :flower:


----------



## Smille24

BrandiCanucks said:


> See it?

I do! Congrats! !


----------



## SilasLove

BrandiCanucks said:


> See it?

I see it!!! :flower:

How exciting!!! Can't wait to see more tests.


----------



## maybe8

I see it also. Congrats!


----------



## veryblueapple

Heya! I'm jumping in too. I feel like I'm coming in late, there's so many messages in this May thread already! lol

My test date is May 14th. I'm at 4 dpo.

And congrats Brandi!! ;) Very encouraging to straight away see a :bfp:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Welcome veryblue :) best of luck to you this month! 

I'm thinking I will test on Wednesday. It's our anniversary & we'll be in disneyland so it sounds like a good day to test. I'll be 9dpo so I'm not sure if there's any hope of having a + but none the less I think I'll give it a try.


----------



## Smille24

.hopeful.one. said:


> Welcome veryblue :) best of luck to you this month!
> 
> I'm thinking I will test on Wednesday. It's our anniversary & we'll be in disneyland so it sounds like a good day to test. I'll be 9dpo so I'm not sure if there's any hope of having a + but none the less I think I'll give it a try.

I hope you get a :bfp: for your anniversary.


----------



## veryblueapple

That's exciting hopefulone! Our 9 year wedding anniversary falls on mother's day, May 10th. I was kinda wishing my test date would be on that day, but alas it's 4 days after lol. I've never been to Disneyland, but it sounds like a fun place to vacation!


----------



## trea0025

Congrats Brandi!

Thanks for the advice on my crazy cycle. I think I agree that it's probably an anovulatory cycle. I'm probably out for this month, so you can remove my name from the list of testers. I will let you know if anything changes. Best of luck to everyone else this cycle, I hope to see lots of BFPs!


----------



## mimomma86

congrats Brandi! hope to see many more BFP's soon!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

veryblueapple said:


> That's exciting hopefulone! Our 9 year wedding anniversary falls on mother's day, May 10th. I was kinda wishing my test date would be on that day, but alas it's 4 days after lol. I've never been to Disneyland, but it sounds like a fun place to vacation!

I love disneyland!! I'm going to miss the big rides this time around but still very excited. It'll be nice to have some alone time with my hubbs. 

When will you be testing?


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Hello ladies. I am sorry I haven't been on here kinda taking a break from the boards. I will catch up just going to take a while. Brandi I see it!! Congrats!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Hey, Emilie! Mind if I join? I'm testing on May 22nd (My father's bday!) It's been a while since I've been on, life got real busy, blah


----------



## EmilieBrianne

NavyLadybug said:


> Hey, Emilie! Mind if I join? I'm testing on May 22nd (My father's bday!) It's been a while since I've been on, life got real busy, blah

Oh navy I have missed you


----------



## SilasLove

Welcome back Navy!


----------



## mom2pne

I caved and tested at 8dpo and got a :bfn: . I wasn't surprised to see that. If it would have been a :bfp: then I would've. Lol

Can't sleep for the second night in a row. I hope it means I'll get a :bfp: , as the only times I can't sleep are when something is troubling me or I'm pregnant. I'm not troubled by anything other then am I pregnant.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

I may not be on here as much because I need a break but I will trying and get caught up and keep the dates up to date and support you guys. But I am getting run down. I need to take a step back.


----------



## scoobydrlp

AF has arrived. I feel like quitting. 

Of course come ovulation time I'll be back at it again. Gonna hang out on this thread since I'll probably be testing again at the very end of May. 

Baby dust to all!


----------



## thumpette

Such a sleepless night. I just want to know already whether I'm out. Ok so, using opks this month for the first time ever. Got 7 high readings and then a peak on day 15 and 16. Also ewcm on day 15 and loads on day 16, haven't been sleeping well since around then so my temps are a mess. Bded every two days during the high readings and then on both days of the peak. When does O normally happen in relation to a peak opk? I thought it would be the second peak day but acupuncturist reckons the day after?

Anyway, pretty much the whole time since O I've been feeling off, nausea which seems to be getting worse, dodgy stomach, slight but regular headaches, feeling tired- haven't been feeling up to going for my runs (tho I know that's at least partially being scared to cause a problem if I am bfp) I've also been getting sharp twinges in my lower stomach. Yesterday my temp dropped ( was either 9 or 10 dpo) I then started getting mild AF type cramps. At about 3pm I went to the toilet and there was a little bit of blood. It was pinkish rather than red but definitely more than just a couple of drops. I thought this was AF but a few hours later when I checked again it was pretty much gone. Levers second time I go to the loo there's enough to thinly coat the tissue and then the other times there's nothing or nearly nothing. Head is so wrecked. I want to be pg so much I'm wondering if I'm imagining half of it! Going to get a test today and take it tomorrow if AF hasn't arrived. I guess if I'm even still lightly bleeding at that point it's not likely.


----------



## Salembaby

Thumpette - I get a +opk on cd17, and ovulate cd19. I noticed this through bbt charting. So it can be 2 days later. 

Emilie - I totally understand stepping away. Do what you can and keep your head up:) 

Welcome Navy! 

Congrats Brandi!

Sorry Scoobs and I hear ya about getting excited again around o time. 

Mom2pne - yay! For sleepless night! Fx'd!!

AFM-after a slight 2nd line yesterday, I had a sheet white FMU test this am 8dpo so back to waiting until AF is late.


----------



## thumpette

What can that mean salembaby? Surely a slight line still means the hormone was there? Maybe not concentrated enough fmu today or something? 

My temp shot up this morning but I'm staying in a different place to normal and hadn't slept a full 3 hours before it. When I went to the bathroom tgere wasn't a huge amount of blood but a bit more and a bit redder than yesterday. Still too early to be AF unless my luteal phase is fecked and not having proper cramping or anything. Head is officially wrecked!


----------



## maria86

9DPO and a BFN... don't know why I was so sure it would be positive.... feeling like I am out :cry:


----------



## veryblueapple

thumpette said:


> What can that mean? Still too early to be AF unless my luteal phase is fecked and not having proper cramping or anything.

Hi, my friend (also on bnb) just had the same thing, and it turned out she's pregnant. It was IB for two days and seemed heavier than IB to her. She was freaked out, dismayed, thought she was out for the cycle. Nope just a bun in the oven :yellow:

Good luck! 

Hope, my test date is May 14th :)

Sorry ladies who tested negative, or got AF. :hugs:

Welcome Navy!


----------



## Smille24

thumpette said:


> Such a sleepless night. I just want to know already whether I'm out. Ok so, using opks this month for the first time ever. Got 7 high readings and then a peak on day 15 and 16. Also ewcm on day 15 and loads on day 16, haven't been sleeping well since around then so my temps are a mess. Bded every two days during the high readings and then on both days of the peak. When does O normally happen in relation to a peak opk? I thought it would be the second peak day but acupuncturist reckons the day after?
> 
> Anyway, pretty much the whole time since O I've been feeling off, nausea which seems to be getting worse, dodgy stomach, slight but regular headaches, feeling tired- haven't been feeling up to going for my runs (tho I know that's at least partially being scared to cause a problem if I am bfp) I've also been getting sharp twinges in my lower stomach. Yesterday my temp dropped ( was either 9 or 10 dpo) I then started getting mild AF type cramps. At about 3pm I went to the toilet and there was a little bit of blood. It was pinkish rather than red but definitely more than just a couple of drops. I thought this was AF but a few hours later when I checked again it was pretty much gone. Levers second time I go to the loo there's enough to thinly coat the tissue and then the other times there's nothing or nearly nothing. Head is so wrecked. I want to be pg so much I'm wondering if I'm imagining half of it! Going to get a test today and take it tomorrow if AF hasn't arrived. I guess if I'm even still lightly bleeding at that point it's not likely.

Sounds like implantation. Fx'd for you.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Well FF moved my O day from cd14 to cd19. Now I'm really frustrated and confused. If I did in fact ovulate that late I'm out! I had O pains on both days so I have no idea what is going on.


----------



## veryblueapple

Do you have ovarian cysts? I've confused o pain with cyst pain. Sorry hun that you feel you're out this cycle, is it because you didn't bd near CD 19?


----------



## .hopeful.one.

veryblueapple said:


> Do you have ovarian cysts? I've confused o pain with cyst pain. Sorry hun that you feel you're out this cycle, is it because you didn't bd near CD 19?

I've never had cysts before. We bd all over the place close to cd14 but not after that. So 5 days before "O"... I'm still not convinced. 

Maria keep your chin up, it's still early :)


----------



## veryblueapple

I just saw a chart on ff that resulted in pregnancy and the last bd was 5 days previous. You're not out! :dust:


----------



## Heatherga2015

im late posting but im supposed to test on May 9 th, i have tested since May 3rd lol but today May 5th i had something but i don't know people say it looks like either an indent/evap its on a dollar store test, it occurred right at 3 mins. i will be testing every morning until the 10th lol


----------



## Heatherga2015

.hopeful.one. said:


> veryblueapple said:
> 
> 
> Do you have ovarian cysts? I've confused o pain with cyst pain. Sorry hun that you feel you're out this cycle, is it because you didn't bd near CD 19?
> 
> I've never had cysts before. We bd all over the place close to cd14 but not after that. So 5 days before "O"... I'm still not convinced.
> 
> Maria keep your chin up, it's still early :)Click to expand...

i am in your boat, i bd five days before ovulation so we shall see together.


----------



## veryblueapple

Heatherga2015 said:


> im late posting but im supposed to test on May 9 th, i have tested since May 3rd lol but today May 5th i had something but i don't know people say it looks like either an indent/evap its on a dollar store test, it occurred right at 3 mins. i will be testing every morning until the 10th lol

Post pictures! I love looking for the 2nd line!


----------



## amr1324

Congrats to some very promising lines. &#128525; sorry for the af arrivals. It will come for you guys soon enough. &#128536; update for myself I'm 10 dpo today spent half the day yesterday throwing up and feeling nauseous and started this morning as well. A little crampy and boobs feel like there burning. Weird I know. Maybe flu? Too scared to test as I'm afraid af will show. How's everyone feeling as of today?


----------



## Heatherga2015

veryblueapple said:


> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> im late posting but im supposed to test on May 9 th, i have tested since May 3rd lol but today May 5th i had something but i don't know people say it looks like either an indent/evap its on a dollar store test, it occurred right at 3 mins. i will be testing every morning until the 10th lol
> 
> Post pictures! I love looking for the 2nd line!Click to expand...

it say my file is too large ....how do i fix that?


----------



## MBAmom

BrandiCanucks said:


> See it?

Congratulations!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## hunni12

Well I'm back cramping again


----------



## thumpette

Bleeding seems to be getting heavier again and looking more red than pink. Still not as heavy as a period- no real cramps or anything but it deffo seems heavier than iB should be. Just took a test and it's bfn, though it's still early and didn't use fmu or anything. Feeling so heartbroken. Missing Max so much and just feeling disheartened I won't have his little brother or sister here by his birthday &#128543;


----------



## MBAmom

thumpette said:


> Bleeding seems to be getting heavier again and looking more red than pink. Still not as heavy as a period- no real cramps or anything but it deffo seems heavier than iB should be. Just took a test and it's bfn, though it's still early and didn't use fmu or anything. Feeling so heartbroken. Missing Max so much and just feeling disheartened I won't have his little brother or sister here by his birthday &#128543;

I am so sorry :cry:
I can imagine how it feels. When I lost my twin boys (natural) I was all alone at a conference in Louisiana, over 2000 mi away from family. I was in the Hilton giving birth at 22 weeks. All alone. 

I think about them all the time. I have been trying to have a baby ever since. Fingers crossed that you will get a sweet little :baby: very soon.


----------



## MBAmom

I am testing as well - May 8th if AF doesn't show :)


----------



## thumpette

I'm so sorry for your loss- must have been unbearable being alone. Fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## Babybaba

Hi ladies! Please can I join! I haven't been here in a long time
I have had 6 confirmed miscarriages with my ex, I had an operation last year to remove a septum in my womb!! Happiest day ever to finally have an answer as to why the miscarriages where happening!!!

So my new partner ( who I adore with all my heart!!! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;) are TTC!!! Eeeeeeeek!!! I can't wait to have my loves baby!! ;)!!!
First month ttc! I'm so excited and nervous!!
And I am praying to god it doesn't take long as I know the longest wait will be the 9 months to have an earth baby!! 

My period is due 16th may, so that's my official testing date!!

But I am a poas junkie so I know I'll start like 5 days before! Lol but official date the 16th

I'm praying for so many bfps on this thread! Baby dust to all!! Xx


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Heatherga2015 said:


> veryblueapple said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> im late posting but im supposed to test on May 9 th, i have tested since May 3rd lol but today May 5th i had something but i don't know people say it looks like either an indent/evap its on a dollar store test, it occurred right at 3 mins. i will be testing every morning until the 10th lol
> 
> Post pictures! I love looking for the 2nd line!Click to expand...
> 
> it say my file is too large ....how do i fix that?Click to expand...

Crop the picture and mAke it smaller


----------



## hunni12

How are your tests looking em?


----------



## kakae

thumpette said:


> Bleeding seems to be getting heavier again and looking more red than pink. Still not as heavy as a period- no real cramps or anything but it deffo seems heavier than iB should be. Just took a test and it's bfn, though it's still early and didn't use fmu or anything. Feeling so heartbroken. Missing Max so much and just feeling disheartened I won't have his little brother or sister here by his birthday &#128543;

Oh you poor thing :hugs: I honestly couldn't even begin to imagine what you have been through :hugs: Don't give up, you'll have your bubba in your arms soon


----------



## kakae

I'm around Ovulation right now, as I only go by dates I think I am. I do look for CM and I had a lot about a week ago, my strategy this month is to bd every couple of days and hope like hell! 

How is everyone else going?


----------



## moonstar_004

8dpo today and will test next week, hoping to hold off poas until friday if af doesn't come. still a bit hopeful, although i'm currently experiencing my usual week-before-af symptoms. :( 

been very hot the past couple of days(temperature hot and not appearance hot, lol), to the point that SO can not stand more than 5 minutes of cuddling from me since i'm too hot, specially my palms and soles.

we'll see next week. fx!


----------



## Ckelly79

1 dpo today for me .... Let the madness of the tww begin lol.
Thumpett and MBAmom I hope you get your rainbows soon xx
Baby dust to all


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Well even with my ovulation day changing on ff I still woke up and poas... and I got a BFN :( Now I'm hoping o really did happen on cd 19 so there can still be a chance 9dpo from original o day and 4dpo according to the new o day.


----------



## Heatherga2015

11 DPO ---BFN ON FRER....feeling cramps and nausea and sore boobs...i think im out but im waiting until 13 or 14 dpo to test again.....
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150506_064127415_HDR 222.JPG
File size: 221.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## mom2pne

Think I am out! Had another temp drop today. 
https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t292/monierose/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-05/B01E4993-9EF8-44ED-B2CC-D8C11F039AD4.png_zpsjyogzcqp.jpeg


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm out. Started bleeding today :cry:

I'm taking a break. Gonna enjoy my Summer of Selfish Teenagery and give my body a few more months to heal before trying again. Good luck ladies!


----------



## Alidravana

I think that FF definitely got my ovulation date wrong, and I actually ovulated on CD 12. So I am 13dpo today and I have started spotting extremely light at 5:30 AM this morning, but it's still just brown discharge and it's been 8 hours now. My AF normally starts off a bit brown but jumps to red rather quickly, so this is a bit abnormal for me. If I am still only spotting tomorrow, I might take another test. Has anyone had brown discharge and then got a BFP?

I'm still slightly hopefully, but I think I'm out. If my period does start fully today, my next cycle would end May 31, so I will still stick around in this thread :)


----------



## veryblueapple

sorry for this pointless post- i answered a question that had already been answered. Not used to large threads yet! ;)


----------



## veryblueapple

Sorry Heather :(
Sorry to the moms who've lost their babies, that's just awful. I hope you get your rainbows soon. :hugs2:

Mom2, how long is your LP usually cause it looks like you're only 10dpo, is that when your temp normally drops? I've seen charts drop and get a :bfp: anyway. You're not out til AF shows.

:dust:


----------



## mimomma86

BrandiCanucks said:


> I'm out. Started bleeding today :cry:
> 
> I'm taking a break. Gonna enjoy my Summer of Selfish Teenagery and give my body a few more months to heal before trying again. Good luck ladies!


Aww I'm so sorry Brandi


----------



## Alidravana

The :witch: has fully arrived. I will be sticking around though, because with my shorter cycles, I will hopefully be testing again May 31st.


----------



## Lost7

Alidravana said:


> The :witch: has fully arrived. I will be sticking around though, because with my shorter cycles, I will hopefully be testing again May 31st.

Do you have a short LP? I've just started taking B6 to lengthen mine. 
I am CD8 today I believe, Nothing much to report other than constipation, could be caused by the B6, though I am taking a few other tablets which may be causing it. 

Just waiting to ovulate really, hopefully my pre-seed will arrive today. Yesterday I had a delivery of 40 OPK's and 30 HPT's. Today I am also waiting for 4 CB plus HPT's to arrive. Fingers crossed Pre-seed arrives soon ready for BD'ing and O'ving :D


----------



## Alidravana

Lost7 said:


> Alidravana said:
> 
> 
> The :witch: has fully arrived. I will be sticking around though, because with my shorter cycles, I will hopefully be testing again May 31st.
> 
> Do you have a short LP? I've just started taking B6 to lengthen mine.
> I am CD8 today I believe, Nothing much to report other than constipation, could be caused by the B6, though I am taking a few other tablets which may be causing it.Click to expand...

My LP seems to be between 10-12 days, depending on when I ovulate. I just took a look at my prenatals and they have some B6 in it, how much do they recommend to lengthen the cycle?


----------



## hunni12

Posted this in my journal but will post here as well :)

Morning everyone. Went in for my pap smear today found out I have bacterial vaginosis which I already suspected lol. I finally told my OB I am TTC and she actually to my surprise was very excited. She does want me to work on eating healthier and losing some weight. My thyroid is looking good and she wants me to start charting to make sure of O. She also said if after 6 months of charting with signs of O and no pregnancy(and also weight loss) then we will see a fertility specialists instead of having to wait a full year. So I am glad I actually told her. So when AF decides to show her face then I will order more OPKs and a BBT to start my chart. Glad to know I have my doctor on my side and OH said he will join a gym with me to help encourage me. My urine since 1 dpo has been really cloudy, but she did say my urine came back clear and no UTI so. 

If i come cd 14 opk and cd 21 opk then I would I would say cd 22 was my O date making me 6dpo today and I started having right side pain on and off, but I know it could mean nothing so wont let myself get excited nor think anything of it. Trying not to symptom spot, but who am I kidding LOL. I do not think AF is coming tomorrow on cd 28 which would have been due if i had been going by the cd14 opk and she didnt see any blood so.



Enough about me...how is everyone?


----------



## IzzyNC

Can I join you ladies? This is our first cycle NTNP baby #3...I'm 7dpo today!


----------



## Heatherga2015

I am 12 dpo here is my tests.. i just don't know anymore ....
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150507_081925.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 21









IMG_20150507_082149746_HDR.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 18


----------



## lovebabyhopes

I see something on the inverted pic!


----------



## Heatherga2015

lovebabyhopes said:


> i see something on the inverted pic!

oh you got me so excited


----------



## enmaree

Heatherga2015 said:


> I am 12 dpo here is my tests.. i just don't know anymore ....

Heather, I see something on the right picture. However, I have been repeatedly seeing lines on my own FRERs, and then they were actually negative. So I am becoming very wary of saying they look positive unless there is a definite line there. I could have sworn my last FRER was positive but nope.

Fingers crossed for you, though!


----------



## Heatherga2015

yall just don't know yall are making me so excited, i am not testing again until the 9th, so we will see!!


----------



## hunni12

For almost 45 mins now I have been having this stabbing pain on my right side...its like between my ovary and groin area. I cannot ignore it is so sharp but it keeps happening on and off. It happens every 5-10 minutes...


----------



## SilasLove

9dpo here & I had to look that up :haha: I have been trying to relax this cycle. 

I really have no symptoms & so I'm not thinking this will be our month. Last month when I got my faint line I had really sore bbs so this is my reasoning. 

I have been exhausted but I can say that is work and kids getting to me. 

As for next month I think I'll ntnp & just go with that for a bit and see what happens. AF is due may 12 & if no show I'll test the 13th. 

I'm sorry Brandi :hugs: enjoy your summer!


----------



## jGo_18

May I join? Testing 5.21 (if I can wait that long!)


----------



## mimomma86

hunni12 said:


> For almost 45 mins now I have been having this stabbing pain on my right side...its like between my ovary and groin area. I cannot ignore it is so sharp but it keeps happening on and off. It happens every 5-10 minutes...

That happened to me too! Then I had cramping the last 2-3 days and a temp dip today. Hoping to God it goes back up tomorrow!


----------



## maybe8

Heatherga2015 said:


> I am 12 dpo here is my tests.. i just don't know anymore ....

Not to be negative but the line on the inverted looks like an evap. Fingers crossed for you though.


----------



## mom2pne

veryblueapple said:


> Mom2, how long is your LP usually cause it looks like you're only 10dpo, is that when your temp normally drops? I've seen charts drop and get a :bfp: anyway. You're not out til AF shows.
> 
> :dust:

Usually it is 14 days, but I've had 12 day ones as well. I just don't like how my temps dipped every day for 3 days and only went up a little today. I'm hoping she doesn't!


----------



## maybe8

Welcome to those that are new. Welcome back to those who a rejoined us.

Sorry to those that the witch has got. Have we had any BFP yet?

Afm ...cycle day 15, not sure if I have ovulated yet. Temp says today/tomorrow ish. Ff says possibly day 11 but has not confirmed yet. I have had some slight spotting today and a temp dip. Not sure if it is the witch 10 days early or a really weird ovulation. I have never spotted mid cycle, so we will see tomorrow.

Fingers crossed that we get some good news soon!


----------



## hunni12

mimomma86 said:


> hunni12 said:
> 
> 
> For almost 45 mins now I have been having this stabbing pain on my right side...its like between my ovary and groin area. I cannot ignore it is so sharp but it keeps happening on and off. It happens every 5-10 minutes...
> 
> That happened to me too! Then I had cramping the last 2-3 days and a temp dip today. Hoping to God it goes back up tomorrow!Click to expand...

let me know how it goes, it is still happening lol. Just switching to left/middle now


----------



## jGo_18

Woke up four or five times last night with heartburn/reflux and feeling sure I was gonna vom. To add to it, woke up at 1:30 ready to burst and again at 5:30. I had best to nothing to drink last night. Seems it'd be too early to feel any symptoms but that was highly abnormal. Made me raise an eyebrow being yesterday I woke up with a headache and feel real nauseous. That passed by noonish tho... 

According to FF I'm only 4dpo (if I go off ovulation pains & cm - I'd say I'm probably more like 6dpo). How early do you supposed I'd be feeling things?
I don't remember when things kicked in with my son. I did have IB with him at exactly 7 days after BDing... And from there all I remember is peeing a lot (but I also ended up having a UTI).


----------



## IzzyNC

So this morning I've had period like cramps on and off....I had these same types of cramps when I was pregnant with my girls! But not until like 12/13dpo. I'm trying so hard not to compare, and not symptom spot...why is it so hard?! My temp also went up again today after a slight dip around 5-6dpo...my chart almost looks triphasic?!? I'm 8dpo....to test or not to test, that is the question....Aaaah!!!


----------



## maybe8

IzzyNC said:


> So this morning I've had period like cramps on and off....I had these same types of cramps when I was pregnant with my girls! But not until like 12/13dpo. I'm trying so hard not to compare, and not symptom spot...why is it so hard?! My temp also went up again today after a slight dip around 5-6dpo...my chart almost looks triphasic?!? I'm 8dpo....to test or not to test, that is the question....Aaaah!!!

We are test I addicts so asking us is so not the best choice. It is really early and likely to be negative even if you are.....yet there is that small hope and chance of a super early positive! Fingers crossed.


----------



## maybe8

jGo_18 said:


> Woke up four or five times last night with heartburn/reflux and feeling sure I was gonna vom. To add to it, woke up at 1:30 ready to burst and again at 5:30. I had best to nothing to drink last night. Seems it'd be too early to feel any symptoms but that was highly abnormal. Made me raise an eyebrow being yesterday I woke up with a headache and feel real nauseous. That passed by noonish tho...
> 
> According to FF I'm only 4dpo (if I go off ovulation pains & cm - I'd say I'm probably more like 6dpo). How early do you supposed I'd be feeling things?
> I don't remember when things kicked in with my son. I did have IB with him at exactly 7 days after BDing... And from there all I remember is peeing a lot (but I also ended up having a UTI).

Seems really early but stranger things have happened.


----------



## maybe8

Witch got me....cycle day 15! I took soy isoflavones this month and I think that is why my cycle was so short and messed up, with several positive ovulation tests days apart.


I think I will still be testing for May (2nd) attempt. I can be put for the 31st. Thanks.


----------



## havefaith01

EmilieBrianne said:


> Well I am already out for April and will be testing in May. Anyone else want to join me? I will put you guys down. I am coming over from
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...rings-christmas-babies-89-testers-8-bfps.html
> 
> :bfp:
> · K8te
> 
> May 1st
> · Kendrick
> · xxDreamerxx
> · ela312012
> · Lost7
> · lemon_tree
> ·Alidravana
> 
> May 3rd
> · TTCMrsT
> · Mommy2Rosie
> 
> May 4th
> · BrandiCanucks
> · rebeccalouise
> · rollachick
> · Thulile
> 
> May 5th
> · Girly922
> 
> May 6th
> · CPierce
> 
> May 7th
> · hunni12
> · NikTik
> · Babydust47
> · hal423
> · EmilieBrianne
> · thumpette
> 
> May 9th
> · Smille24
> · trea0025
> · Heatherga2015
> · Zebe
> 
> May 10th
> · toothfairyDMD
> · mom2pne
> · Maria86
> 
> May 12th
> · Lotus11
> · AngelOb
> 
> May 13th
> · SilasLove
> 
> May 14th
> · Sweetmama26
> · Emiloo
> 
> May 16th
> · tinkai
> 
> May 17th
> · EElse
> 
> May 19th
> · Ckelly
> 
> May 22nd
> · Tinaplustwo
> · rebecca822
> 
> May 24th
> · TeacherLynn
> · kakae
> 
> Date to be determined
> · Marissa
> · Salembaby
> · cadinavi
> · Hopeful.89
> · swimmyj1
> · Maybe8
> · Teeny Weeny
> · danielle1984
> · mommyof2peas
> 
> Stalkers
> · mrsverhey

May I join? I am currently about 2 days past o! I am trying to hold off testing until May 16th! :) Praying for my BFP!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Well AF arrived today. I'm really hoping that ff has my ovulation day wrong because that means my lp was only 5 days. I still think it was day 14 which puts lp at 10 days. Either way I'm out on on to a new cycle of ttc.


----------



## Fauchick89

Hey ladies!!! I know I have spoken to some of you in other forums! Here is my fertility chart. Please let me know if you think I may be preggo this cycle. My chart says I O'd of CD14 but I know for a fact that I O'd CD19. Please let me know. Thanks in advance!!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/598560


----------



## K8te

Your chart is looking good but it's not reliable to say either way with a chart. Quite a few charts can look promising but then have a temp drop later on. 

Keep temping for a few more days then take a test


----------



## Fauchick89

K8te said:


> Your chart is looking good but it's not reliable to say either way with a chart. Quite a few charts can look promising but then have a temp drop later on.
> 
> Keep temping for a few more days then take a test

Although realistic, you definitely made me feel at least a little bit better. Hopefully the :witch: doesn't show her ugly face this month. I will be so happy!


----------



## K8te

Fingers crossed for you.

The last few temps look good. Hopefully your temps will stay nice and high.

When will you test?


----------



## Fauchick89

K8te said:


> Fingers crossed for you.
> 
> The last few temps look good. Hopefully your temps will stay nice and high.
> 
> When will you test?

Hopefully next week. I havent truly decided yet. I may test on the 15th. I think it will be reliable then. What about you?


----------



## maybe8

I agree...I have seen wonderful charts tank at the end and I have seen crazy charts turn out pregnant. It is a waiting game at this point. Good luck.


----------



## Salembaby

The lady in red arrived lastnight. I cancelled a fertility clinic appointment I had yesterday, bc I was so hopeful, called to reschedule and now I have to wait 3 weeks for another appointment. I am so mad at myself. It's so easy to lose your joy in this day to day, month to month process. I'm sorry to be down on myself tonight. My light is you all and my prayers that you are or are about to be pregnant. And that I will join you soon.


----------



## SilasLove

10dpo and feeling crampy. :(

Ah well, wasn't holding out too much hope anyway. Guess we'll see what happens.


----------



## IzzyNC

SilasLove said:


> 10dpo and feeling crampy. :(
> 
> Ah well, wasn't holding out too much hope anyway. Guess we'll see what happens.

Could be implantation....don't give up hope yet!!:thumbup:


----------



## Fauchick89

Salembaby said:


> The lady in red arrived lastnight. I cancelled a fertility clinic appointment I had yesterday, bc I was so hopeful, called to reschedule and now I have to wait 3 weeks for another appointment. I am so mad at myself. It's so easy to lose your joy in this day to day, month to month process. I'm sorry to be down on myself tonight. My light is you all and my prayers that you are or are about to be pregnant. And that I will join you soon.

I'm sorry Salem. Hopefully next month will be your month. Don't be upset... everything happens for a reason. I was really let down last month. I had EVERY symptom in the book except sensitive smell. Keep your head up and keep trying. Getting there is half the fun :)


----------



## mimomma86

hunni12 said:


> mimomma86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunni12 said:
> 
> 
> For almost 45 mins now I have been having this stabbing pain on my right side...its like between my ovary and groin area. I cannot ignore it is so sharp but it keeps happening on and off. It happens every 5-10 minutes...
> 
> That happened to me too! Then I had cramping the last 2-3 days and a temp dip today. Hoping to God it goes back up tomorrow!Click to expand...
> 
> let me know how it goes, it is still happening lol. Just switching to left/middle nowClick to expand...

Mine stopped but now I'm having light cramps at 9dpo and 2nd temp dip


----------



## hunni12

mimomma86 said:


> hunni12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mimomma86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunni12 said:
> 
> 
> For almost 45 mins now I have been having this stabbing pain on my right side...its like between my ovary and groin area. I cannot ignore it is so sharp but it keeps happening on and off. It happens every 5-10 minutes...
> 
> That happened to me too! Then I had cramping the last 2-3 days and a temp dip today. Hoping to God it goes back up tomorrow!Click to expand...
> 
> let me know how it goes, it is still happening lol. Just switching to left/middle nowClick to expand...
> 
> Mine stopped but now I'm having light cramps at 9dpo and 2nd temp dipClick to expand...

Same here but I'm 7 dpo


----------



## Disneymom1129

Salembaby said:


> The lady in red arrived lastnight. I cancelled a fertility clinic appointment I had yesterday, bc I was so hopeful, called to reschedule and now I have to wait 3 weeks for another appointment. I am so mad at myself. It's so easy to lose your joy in this day to day, month to month process. I'm sorry to be down on myself tonight. My light is you all and my prayers that you are or are about to be pregnant. And that I will join you soon.

:hugs: :flower:


----------



## hunni12

Getting off and on twinges that switches from both sides sometimes painful and sometimes just noticeable. I'm 7dpo but nothing will compare to those sharp stabbing twinges yesterday though.

CD 28 no AF so I guess my second opk on cd 21 was the real positive.

Oh and nips having off and on stabbing pains


----------



## mom2pne

So I took a test this evening and it was a bfn. I then became sad and was like I guess I'll just give up and AF will be on her way by Monday, but then I got hope when I looked out my back window and saw this. A rainbow and it disappeared just after I took this pic. Like it was a sign just for me to let me know I have a rainbow on the way. Well that's what I'm hoping for any way! 

https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t292/monierose/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-05/0687F263-81C1-4CB0-93FF-81D8F50EBDCD_zpszng9m7we.jpg


----------



## SilasLove

mom2pne said:


> So I took a test this evening and it was a bfn. I then became sad and was like I guess I'll just give up and AF will be on her way by Monday, but then I got hope when I looked out my back window and saw this. A rainbow and it disappeared just after I took this pic. Like it was a sign just for me to let me know I have a rainbow on the way. Well that's what I'm hoping for any way!

How amazing! I definitely hope it was a sign for you! :hugs:

I am feeling a bit ... aggravated currently. I actually want to look like this - :brat: - and be screaming "I WANT A BABY!!!" 

Obviously that isn't acceptable, so I am just feeling very aggravated and anxious inside today.


----------



## hunni12

Gahhh now I'm getting sensations not painful on my left side been going on for about 20 mins now

Well they lasted 45 mins and are gone


----------



## .hopeful.one.

SilasLove said:


> mom2pne said:
> 
> 
> So I took a test this evening and it was a bfn. I then became sad and was like I guess I'll just give up and AF will be on her way by Monday, but then I got hope when I looked out my back window and saw this. A rainbow and it disappeared just after I took this pic. Like it was a sign just for me to let me know I have a rainbow on the way. Well that's what I'm hoping for any way!
> 
> How amazing! I definitely hope it was a sign for you! :hugs:
> 
> I am feeling a bit ... aggravated currently. I actually want to look like this - :brat: - and be screaming "I WANT A BABY!!!"
> 
> Obviously that isn't acceptable, so I am just feeling very aggravated and anxious inside today.Click to expand...

I agree 100% today. I'm sure AF showing has something to do with it. I was hoping if be pregnant again before Mother's Day but that's clearly not the case. You ladies are really the only reason why I'm sane, I feel like nobody else understands. I'm so grateful :)


----------



## EmilieBrianne

I have been meaning to catch up but life gets in the way. I will check in to see how you are doing but with dealing with a stalker and death threats among other threats .I just don't have the energy to be online all the time. I will try and check in as much as possible. I do miss talking with you guys.


----------



## Lost7

EmilieBrianne said:


> I have been meaning to catch up but life gets in the way. I will check in to see how you are doing but with dealing with a stalker and death threats among other threats .I just don't have the energy to be online all the time. I will try and check in as much as possible. I do miss talking with you guys.

My goodness that sounds awful. Big hugs to you. Have you phoned the police? I hope you're going to be okay.

AFM, CD10 today, have the odd twinge. B6 seems to be making me constipated :oops: and I may ovulate earlier, though the OPK's are negative they have ''more of a line'' than I usually do this early into my cycle. Hoping for a nice 14 day minimum LP this cycle. Cycle 8, second cycle after 8th Miscarriage and 1st cycle on B6 to lengthen my LP.


----------



## hunni12

Morning everyone, how is everyone feeling?

Em that sounds like such a scary situation hun please be safe and get the police involved


----------



## babyjourney89

Hi guys i'am new here. Currently 8dpo.
My symptoms are pretty much the same, breast tenderness and back ache.
Other than that i felt twinges on right and left ovary for a while. Can anybody tell me why is it happening? Weird pinching kinda sensation. Is it normal?


----------



## maria86

13dpo and all bfn. I am certain AF will arrive tomorrow (on mothers day :lol:)

Oh well, on to the next ;)


----------



## Lost7

maria86 said:


> 13dpo and all bfn. I am certain AF will arrive tomorrow (on mothers day :lol:)
> 
> Oh well, on to the next ;)

You're never out until she shows up - fingers crossed for you! :D


----------



## hunni12

@babyjourney: Mines is doing the exact same switching in between. Feels weird don't it lol

@maria: don't count yourself out yet

@lost7: Love the new profile pic/


Afm, 8dpo...decided to check my cervix it is med/high but sooooooo mushy and soft.


----------



## Lost7

hunni12 said:


> @babyjourney: Mines is doing the exact same switching in between. Feels weird don't it lol
> 
> @maria: don't count yourself out yet
> 
> @lost7: Love the new profile pic/
> 
> 
> Afm, 8dpo...decided to check my cervix it is med/high but sooooooo mushy and soft.

Ha ha - thank you! I've been making a few related to TTC lol, thought this was the best! 
I think that's a really good sign.... it usually drops and is hard for AF! Fingers crossed it stays high and soft xx


----------



## hunni12

Whoops had my dates wrong

5/7: I was 7 dpo when I had the right side pain off and on

5/8: I got the left side 45 min stabbing which was 8dpo

5/9(today): makes me 9dpo checked my cervix twice and its still soft/mushy. Still getting twinges


----------



## danielle1984

I'm at CD10 and OPK is almost positive already?! So weird! We bd this morning and we will again tonight. I'm so glad I started testing this morning otherwise I would probably has miss this month's window.


----------



## danielle1984

hunni12 said:


> Whoops had my dates wrong
> 
> 5/7: I was 7 dpo when I had the right side pain off and on
> 
> 5/8: I got the left side 45 min stabbing which was 8dpo
> 
> 5/9(today): makes me 9dpo checked my cervix twice and its still soft/mushy. Still getting twinges

It sounds promising! When are you testing?


----------



## EmilieBrianne

hunni12 said:


> Morning everyone, how is everyone feeling?
> 
> Em that sounds like such a scary situation hun please be safe and get the police involved

The police know about the situation in was told it someone shows up call other that they can't do much because I don't know who it is.


----------



## maria86

I'm out... :af: is here... Gonna go have a glass of wine tonight and on to the next cycle ;)


----------



## EmilieBrianne

I am sorry to everyone the witch got


----------



## Lotus11

Sorry to everyone whose out for the month!

I finally ovulated yesterday (CD28), confirmed with bbt rise this morning...after 5 days of positive OPKs. That's not normal, right? It seems like my cycles are getting longer and longer. I had an appointment with my OB last week about my irregular cycles. I was really hoping she would give me Clomid, as I think I have trouble with ovulating (as evidenced by the very long LH surges I have every month). My mom had the same issues I do, and once she took Clomid she had no trouble getting pregnant. But the dr. doesn't feel comfortable prescribing clomid since I have Factor V clotting disorder and apparently clomid can slightly increase risk of clotting. Instead, she wants to do an HSG test and then refer me to a fertility specialist so he can make the decision about clomid. 

Anyways, fingers crossed this is our cycle so we don't have to go down that road! 1DPO, so I think I'll move my testing date to 5/20.


----------



## hunni12

danielle1984 said:


> hunni12 said:
> 
> 
> Whoops had my dates wrong
> 
> 5/7: I was 7 dpo when I had the right side pain off and on
> 
> 5/8: I got the left side 45 min stabbing which was 8dpo
> 
> 5/9(today): makes me 9dpo checked my cervix twice and its still soft/mushy. Still getting twinges
> 
> It sounds promising! When are you testing?Click to expand...

I am going to wait till the 15th which is her due date. I know not to let symptoms excite me lol and I learned about testing early .

Cd10 is good for an almost positive:thumbup:


@Lotus: can you get a second opinion?


----------



## IzzyNC

I'm out. ladies - I'm SO upset. I've been temping, so I'm SURE I'm only 9dpo today. I just started spotting, so that makes my luteal phase only eight days. That's not ok!! I'm so upset!! I've never had this problem before. I can't help but think the Mirena screwed me up, and now I'm probably stuck with some weird hormonal imbalance, who knows how long it will take to balance out. Grrrrr......good luck to the rest of you ladies this cycle...


----------



## hunni12

For 2 days I have been really nauseas but to keep myself calm I keep telling myself its all in my head.


Man I need to pee on something lol....maybe I'll just pee on an opks haha


----------



## Smille24

IzzyNC said:


> I'm out. ladies - I'm SO upset. I've been temping, so I'm SURE I'm only 9dpo today. I just started spotting, so that makes my luteal phase only eight days. That's not ok!! I'm so upset!! I've never had this problem before. I can't help but think the Mirena screwed me up, and now I'm probably stuck with some weird hormonal imbalance, who knows how long it will take to balance out. Grrrrr......good luck to the rest of you ladies this cycle...

I'm very sorry to hear that; 
:hugs:. How long ago did you get it removed? I had a major imbalance after it but your cycles should return to normal but I can't tell you when as it varies from woman to woman.


----------



## mom2pne

I'm off to June AF just showed up.


----------



## Salembaby

Fauchick - you've got the right attitude for sure! It's the journey and enjoying it. 

Silas - thanks for making me crack up!

izzy - it's normal to have a short cycle here and there but you can have a progeterone test. I'm getting one also since my lp was 10 days this month and 15 days last month. 

Em- I had a stalker and it's NOT fun! Please get some pepper spray and be careful. 

Mom2pne - I'm with ya for June

Hunni & Lotus - fx'd for this month! 

AFM - I want to get an IUI in June. My partner & my egg are apart for the next 3 months during my FW. He's on board so I'm focusing on enjoying the journey. Happy Sunday :)


----------



## trea0025

Omg I'm so confused please help!! Ff says I still haven't ovulated even though I'm on CD 27. I've had positive OPKs the last three days. I don't even know why I took this HPT, but there's a line! Is it an evap??
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 23


----------



## babyjourney89

trea0025 said:


> Omg I'm so confused please help!! Ff says I still haven't ovulated even though I'm on CD 27. I've had positive OPKs the last three days. I don't even know why I took this HPT, but there's a line! Is it an evap??

Definitely not an evap. The line is pink. Whoa! And its pretty dark. Congrats girl. :)


----------



## babyjourney89

hunni12 said:


> Whoops had my dates wrong
> 
> 5/7: I was 7 dpo when I had the right side pain off and on
> 
> 5/8: I got the left side 45 min stabbing which was 8dpo
> 
> 5/9(today): makes me 9dpo checked my cervix twice and its still soft/mushy. Still getting twinges

9dpo and getting weird twinges/pulling sensation on left side of lower abdomen 1 inch away from my umblicus.


----------



## trea0025

I took a FRER, now I'm convinced. I'm in total shock! I thought this was an anovulatory cycle! I still can't even figure out when I ovulated. Best Mother's Day ever! Can't wait until DH gets up so I can tell him, he's going to be shocked. I bought a t-shirt for our DS that says "I'm going to be a big brother!" I'm going to put it on him and see how long it takes DH to notice :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 32


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

trea0025 said:


> I took a FRER, now I'm convinced. I'm in total shock! I thought this was an anovulatory cycle! I still can't even figure out when I ovulated. Best Mother's Day ever! Can't wait until DH gets up so I can tell him, he's going to be shocked. I bought a t-shirt for our DS that says "I'm going to be a big brother!" I'm going to put it on him and see how long it takes DH to notice :)

How wonderful! Congratulations! -Off to buy t-shirts what an amazing reveal to OH. I had never even thought about doing something like that I just show him the stick and say "can you check that's negative" -romantic eh?!
haha. :hugs:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

trea0025 said:


> I took a FRER, now I'm convinced. I'm in total shock! I thought this was an anovulatory cycle! I still can't even figure out when I ovulated. Best Mother's Day ever! Can't wait until DH gets up so I can tell him, he's going to be shocked. I bought a t-shirt for our DS that says "I'm going to be a big brother!" I'm going to put it on him and see how long it takes DH to notice :)

A huge congratulations. Xx


----------



## Lost7

Huge congrats... I'm going to get a Tshirt too now haha! What a brilliant idea. I was going to give him a box in a box and wrap it all up - a positive pregnancy test (a digital that said it so he doesn't have to guess)... But the Tshirt idea is much better! :D


----------



## Lost7

AFM, CD11. Have some weird cramping (could be related to B6 or constipation lol). 
Usually ovulate around CD15-18 so should be testing towards the end of the month. I'm actually praying for a BFP this month, we've been through so much with the passing of a teacher, then my 7th and 8th Miscarriage this year, we need some good news.


----------



## Smille24

trea0025 said:


> Omg I'm so confused please help!! Ff says I still haven't ovulated even though I'm on CD 27. I've had positive OPKs the last three days. I don't even know why I took this HPT, but there's a line! Is it an evap??

That Def has color congrats! !!


----------



## Smille24

trea0025 said:


> I took a FRER, now I'm convinced. I'm in total shock! I thought this was an anovulatory cycle! I still can't even figure out when I ovulated. Best Mother's Day ever! Can't wait until DH gets up so I can tell him, he's going to be shocked. I bought a t-shirt for our DS that says "I'm going to be a big brother!" I'm going to put it on him and see how long it takes DH to notice :)

That is awesome. I'm going to buy one for my DD when I get a bfp and take her to her grandparents house to announce.


----------



## Smille24

Af is due in 2 days. My cervix is still very high and squishy. Usually is med to low and hard. Other than my boobs hurting nothing else is going on.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Congratulations to the BFPs. 

Today is going to be long! Mother's Day after a mmc just seems like another slap in the face. Just trying to lay low and make it through. :nope:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Are any of you ladies good with opk's? I'm getting the weirdest results on mine. 
I'm having lines positive in colour but thin? They are getting marginally wider each day. 
Here's a link https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=407471

Has anyone else experienced this? Thanks xx


----------



## EmilieBrianne

trea0025 said:


> Omg I'm so confused please help!! Ff says I still haven't ovulated even though I'm on CD 27. I've had positive OPKs the last three days. I don't even know why I took this HPT, but there's a line! Is it an evap??

That looks pretty positive to me!


----------



## trea0025

Thanks for all the congrats ladies. DH loved the t-shirt. Hoping this is a sticky bean!

Going to continue to follow along with you lovely ladies. Sending lots of baby dust all around!!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

I am still getting faint lines on everything but don't know when I ovulated for sure.


----------



## Fauchick89

Does anyone want to get pregnant for me and then donate the baby to me? :) I am still hoping for :BFP: this month. it is still too early.


----------



## danielle1984

trea0025 said:


> Omg I'm so confused please help!! Ff says I still haven't ovulated even though I'm on CD 27. I've had positive OPKs the last three days. I don't even know why I took this HPT, but there's a line! Is it an evap??

Congratulations!!


----------



## IzzyNC

Smille24 said:


> IzzyNC said:
> 
> 
> I'm out. ladies - I'm SO upset. I've been temping, so I'm SURE I'm only 9dpo today. I just started spotting, so that makes my luteal phase only eight days. That's not ok!! I'm so upset!! I've never had this problem before. I can't help but think the Mirena screwed me up, and now I'm probably stuck with some weird hormonal imbalance, who knows how long it will take to balance out. Grrrrr......good luck to the rest of you ladies this cycle...
> 
> I'm very sorry to hear that;
> :hugs:. How long ago did you get it removed? I had a major imbalance after it but your cycles should return to normal but I can't tell you when as it varies from woman to woman.Click to expand...

I just got it removed a month ago. I had what seemed like normal AF right after it was removed, then what appeared to be an ovulatory cycle. I'm hoping that over the next few months my body will just return to normal...thanks for replying!


----------



## IzzyNC

Congrats, Trea0025!!!


----------



## SilasLove

trea0025 said:


> I took a FRER, now I'm convinced. I'm in total shock! I thought this was an anovulatory cycle! I still can't even figure out when I ovulated. Best Mother's Day ever! Can't wait until DH gets up so I can tell him, he's going to be shocked. I bought a t-shirt for our DS that says "I'm going to be a big brother!" I'm going to put it on him and see how long it takes DH to notice :)

Congrats!!! 

AFM: 12dpo and breaking down and testing tomorrow morning with an $.88 test from Walmart :haha: 
I have to feed the urge to POAS. I think I'm out this cycle, but can't seem to help myself. The addiction is real. :nope:


----------



## SilasLove

Do you all know what orange colored spotting after intercourse could mean?? I hadthis 2 days ago...


----------



## hunni12

congrats Trea!!

afm,Last night 9dpo I had this stabbing that lasted a few seconds in the center of my uterus then just now at 10dpo I got it again but just briefly


----------



## EmilieBrianne

SilasLove said:


> Do you all know what orange colored spotting after intercourse could mean?? I hadthis 2 days ago...

Orange usually means infection. But could be kinda old blood.


----------



## maybe8

EmilieBrianne said:


> trea0025 said:
> 
> 
> Omg I'm so confused please help!! Ff says I still haven't ovulated even though I'm on CD 27. I've had positive OPKs the last three days. I don't even know why I took this HPT, but there's a line! Is it an evap??
> 
> That looks pretty positive to me!Click to expand...

I vote for the middle ones and get a back up brand if needed next month....they should not do that.


----------



## maybe8

SilasLove said:


> Do you all know what orange colored spotting after intercourse could mean?? I hadthis 2 days ago...

Could be implantation bleed, witch spotting, irritated cervix from the deed, or infection....unfortunately only time will tell. Best of luck!


----------



## maybe8

Congratulation to our big fat positives. I'm sorry for those of us out this cycle...and sending baby dust for those still waiting to find out.

As for me....cycle day 3 today, last cycle was 15 days start to finish...didn't even ovulate. So hopefully a better month for me......I should have a shot at testing at the end of the month....but you know how that goes.

Wishing everyone a happy day, filled with hope that next year we will all have a little someone added to our family or arriving soon after.


----------



## tinkai

im definitely out. af came 2 days ago which was a week early for me! i think. im now on my 2nd cycle post mc.


----------



## Ckelly79

Congrats trea fantastic bfp there x


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Hi ladies :) coming over to join you all... cd13 for me... Opk is pretty dark almost positive, so it will either be positive tonight or tomorrow :D AF due end of May 27th ish.
Xx


----------



## babyjourney89

10dpo today. I'am really scared and nervous, i don't really feel like testing. So darn tired of seein' BFN's.
Its my first cycle when we actually dtd on time. Earlier we were trying but never used OPK's, i was never sure abt the ovulation days.
I hope this is my month.


----------



## IzzyNC

babyjourney89 said:


> 10dpo today. I'am really scared and nervous, i don't really feel like testing. So darn tired of seein' BFN's.
> Its my first cycle when we actually dtd on time. Earlier we were trying but never used OPK's, i was never sure abt the ovulation days.
> I hope this is my month.

Congrats to the BFPs, and good luck to those of you who got positive OPKs who are getting ready to TTC!! I'm out this month but already looking forward to trying next month!:flower:


----------



## Fauchick89

Well I don't know if I'm out. I know that I am only 10dpo, even though my chart says otherwise. Anyone have any insight for me? I don't think this is going to be my month, but I could totally be wrong. Please let me know what you ladies think. Thanks. 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/598560


----------



## Smille24

Fauchick89 said:


> Well I don't know if I'm out. I know that I am only 10dpo, even though my chart says otherwise. Anyone have any insight for me? I don't think this is going to be my month, but I could totally be wrong. Please let me know what you ladies think. Thanks.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/598560

I don't think you're out. 10dpo is still early for testing and your temp are still elevated.


----------



## jGo_18

Smille24 said:


> Fauchick89 said:
> 
> 
> Well I don't know if I'm out. I know that I am only 10dpo, even though my chart says otherwise. Anyone have any insight for me? I don't think this is going to be my month, but I could totally be wrong. Please let me know what you ladies think. Thanks.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/598560
> 
> I don't think you're out. 10dpo is still early for testing and your temp are still elevated.Click to expand...

I second that! I wish my temps looked that nice!


----------



## babyjourney89

Today is 11dpo, Tested and got a BFN, feeling so terrible.
I think i'am out. :'(


----------



## maybe8

Good morning ladies. How is the waiting game going? I feel like I am living my life in two week increments....I know you guys get it.

So today is cycle day 5. Temp dropped this morning, positive opks....anybody o this early in a cycle?


----------



## Smille24

maybe8 said:


> Good morning ladies. How is the waiting game going? I feel like I am living my life in two week increments....I know you guys get it.
> 
> So today is cycle day 5. Temp dropped this morning, positive opks....anybody o this early in a cycle?

I'm sure it's happened but not to me personally. My cycles are longer.


----------



## Smille24

Af was due today but my temp stayed elevated. Bfn so I doubt I have a chance.


----------



## Lost7

You're never out until AF comes, keep the faith - Little peanut might still be implanting, the fact your temperature has remained high is a good sign.

TTC is all about having faith and remaining positive, bad feelings get you no where. Try to remain positive, until proven otherwise and by that, I mean when AF comes. 

I'm going to try and take a leaf out of my own book this month.


----------



## Hopefulin2015

Hi all,

I am DPO 11 and trying with all my will power to not test until DPO 14. I have had some cramping increased CM around the time there would be implantation (hopefully) and I randomly got a bloody nose yesterday out of no where. Sneezed twice then it seemed like a faucet turned on. Could this be a early sign? I sure hope so. I need this to be my month.


----------



## Lost7

Hopefulin2015 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am DPO 11 and trying with all my will power to not test until DPO 14. I have had some cramping increased CM around the time there would be implantation (hopefully) and I randomly got a bloody nose yesterday out of no where. Sneezed twice then it seemed like a faucet turned on. Could this be a early sign? I sure hope so. I need this to be my month.

Fingers crossed for you. Definitely try to wait a little longer. I have everything crossed for you - well, for us all really.


----------



## Smille24

Lost7 said:


> You're never out until AF comes, keep the faith - Little peanut might still be implanting, the fact your temperature has remained high is a good sign.
> 
> TTC is all about having faith and remaining positive, bad feelings get you no where. Try to remain positive, until proven otherwise and by that, I mean when AF comes.
> 
> I'm going to try and take a leaf out of my own book this month.

Thank you! I'm trying my best. I had some cramps last night b4 bed and this morning on the 1 side but it's probably too late for implantation. I'm 15dpo and I know when I O'd. I hate the waiting game.


----------



## Lost7

Smille24 said:


> Lost7 said:
> 
> 
> You're never out until AF comes, keep the faith - Little peanut might still be implanting, the fact your temperature has remained high is a good sign.
> 
> TTC is all about having faith and remaining positive, bad feelings get you no where. Try to remain positive, until proven otherwise and by that, I mean when AF comes.
> 
> I'm going to try and take a leaf out of my own book this month.
> 
> Thank you! I'm trying my best. I had some cramps last night b4 bed and this morning on the 1 side but it's probably too late for implantation. I'm 15dpo and I know when I O'd. I hate the waiting game.Click to expand...

If it makes you feel better I had a really weird cycle in February. I only have an 11 day LP. 11dpo, HPT was negative. AF came - her usual self. 
However, on CD8 I had ''ovulation type'' pains and tested for fun. OPK was positive. Then used a HPT as I never ovulate as early as CD8 and I got a BFP, unfortunately I later Miscarried. This is now my second cycle after that loss.


----------



## rebecca822

I miss calculated so 14 DPO is actually 1 day earlier than I thought! AF is due May 21. I'm starting to get anxious..


----------



## Smille24

Lost7 said:


> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lost7 said:
> 
> 
> You're never out until AF comes, keep the faith - Little peanut might still be implanting, the fact your temperature has remained high is a good sign.
> 
> TTC is all about having faith and remaining positive, bad feelings get you no where. Try to remain positive, until proven otherwise and by that, I mean when AF comes.
> 
> I'm going to try and take a leaf out of my own book this month.
> 
> Thank you! I'm trying my best. I had some cramps last night b4 bed and this morning on the 1 side but it's probably too late for implantation. I'm 15dpo and I know when I O'd. I hate the waiting game.Click to expand...
> 
> If it makes you feel better I had a really weird cycle in February. I only have an 11 day LP. 11dpo, HPT was negative. AF came - her usual self.
> However, on CD8 I had ''ovulation type'' pains and tested for fun. OPK was positive. Then used a HPT as I never ovulate as early as CD8 and I got a BFP, unfortunately I later Miscarried. This is now my second cycle after that loss.Click to expand...

Thank you and I'm very sorry for your loss. I hope you see another bfp soon!


----------



## lovebabyhopes

I don't know when I actually ovulated. My app says 4/28 and it's usually right or close to it. That would make me 14dpo IF I ovulated on that exact day. DH & I BD'd on 28th & 29th.

I have been spotting super light brown since yesterday. Which usually happens a couple of hours before AF, but no AF yet. I am fully expecting AF to show but today I've had bad (what I think is) carpal tunnel. I've never had this. Has anyone else experienced CT in early pregnancy? 

Just talking out loud.. I'm at work and don't have any tests.


----------



## SilasLove

Alright ... I am 14dpo today, or possibly 12dpo. I tested yesterday and was a stark white BFN with fmu. Today is my birthday, so I refused to test and I only have digi's anyway. I had some spotting on CD31 which would have been either 11dpo/9dpo. ( 2nd possible DPO going off when I FOR SURE ovulated last cycle - didn't do any OPK's or temping so only going off average ovulation day for this cycle) ... 

I am not holding out much hope for a BFP, as just 2 cycles ago I was 5 days late before AF showed up. But, started getting tender BBs yesterday, and they are a bit worse today. My one and only symptom this cycle really so far - and it could just be signalling that AF is coming. But, this is where I stand today. If AF doesn't come - or any cramps that signal AF - I will test tomorrow with fmu, but I only have digi's so I am not sure if I would even get a positive or not if I am only 13dpo ... who knows. (The joys of ttc!)


----------



## kakae

10dpo for me, af due on Saturday or Sunday. Not holding out much hope. Had quite a bit of creamy cm but that's about all.


----------



## hunni12

My body can be so confusing I am 11dpo its 945pm here. All day I have been getting these stabbing pains in the center of my uterus just feels like poking. As been going on since 10am around 5pm I had a mega sharp cramp on my right side then maybe 30 mins ago to pokes back in the middle. I am praying this a good sign!! The pokes have been minor for a few days but became more noticeable today.

I am still having shooting pains in my nipples on and off and since this afternoon my lower right armpit is becoming sore like if I reach up it hurts.

Ohhhhhh and my goodness 6 zits have popped up on my chin and I don't get acne.

I am really praying this cycle works and I get a bfp for my birthday even though my birthday is tomorrow haha


----------



## hunni12

Also forgot to mention just checked my cervix again and it is still kind of high and mushy like


----------



## hunni12

SilasLove said:


> Alright ... I am 14dpo today, or possibly 12dpo. I tested yesterday and was a stark white BFN with fmu. Today is my birthday, so I refused to test and I only have digi's anyway. I had some spotting on CD31 which would have been either 11dpo/9dpo. ( 2nd possible DPO going off when I FOR SURE ovulated last cycle - didn't do any OPK's or temping so only going off average ovulation day for this cycle) ...
> 
> I am not holding out much hope for a BFP, as just 2 cycles ago I was 5 days late before AF showed up. But, started getting tender BBs yesterday, and they are a bit worse today. My one and only symptom this cycle really so far - and it could just be signalling that AF is coming. But, this is where I stand today. If AF doesn't come - or any cramps that signal AF - I will test tomorrow with fmu, but I only have digi's so I am not sure if I would even get a positive or not if I am only 13dpo ... who knows. (The joys of ttc!)

You are not out until the witch shows and happy birthday!!


----------



## RoseJeans

Hi everyone! Mind if I join?

I Ov'd 2nd/3rd May, AF due May 17th, so that would make me around 11DPO. I'll be testing on Monday the 18th if no :witch:!

:dust: and :bfp: to all you May testers! :thumbup:


----------



## Salembaby

Happy Birthday Silas!


----------



## SilasLove

Thanks :)


----------



## Lost7

Well. I must say I am CD14 and usually getting highs by now. I have very worryingly done a google search and SOME B6 users claim it delays or even stops ovulation all together! Ovulation is controlled by a rise in Estrogen, B6 lowers estrogen, Therefore your estrogen level must fight the B6 to ovulate - if that makes any kind of sense.

I'm confused now as to what to do. Do I continue but lower the dose to 50mg, or do I keep going at 100mg, or do I quit all together?

Last cycle I had a weird mid cycle bleed and I did ovulate on CD23 (much much later than usual). It is the second cycle since miscarriage - so a late ovulation MAY be to do with that. Not necessarily B6.

Interested to hear all your views ladies...


----------



## hunni12

Happy birthday to me. I made 22 today:happydance:

I want to test bad lol but I'm going to wait. Still having minor uterus pokes. Woke to stabbing in my right nipple. My damn chin still broke out:growlmad: . got up to pee at 5 am then went back to bed. My right underarm is sore.

Oh and I did I mention I'm sleepy as hell. 8 hours just isn't enough I work M-F 8-4:30 so that might be it.


----------



## Smille24

hunni12 said:


> Happy birthday to me. I made 22 today:happydance:
> 
> I want to test bad lol but I'm going to wait. Still having minor uterus pokes. Woke to stabbing in my right nipple. My damn chin still broke out:growlmad: . got up to pee at 5 am then went back to bed. My right underarm is sore.
> 
> Oh and I did I mention I'm sleepy as hell. 8 hours just isn't enough I work M-F 8-4:30 so that might be it.

Happy birthday!!


----------



## Smille24

Happy birthday Silas


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Happy birthday Hunni. Xx


----------



## Smille24

Lost7 said:


> Well. I must say I am CD14 and usually getting highs by now. I have very worryingly done a google search and SOME B6 users claim it delays or even stops ovulation all together! Ovulation is controlled by a rise in Estrogen, B6 lowers estrogen, Therefore your estrogen level must fight the B6 to ovulate - if that makes any kind of sense.
> 
> I'm confused now as to what to do. Do I continue but lower the dose to 50mg, or do I keep going at 100mg, or do I quit all together?
> 
> Last cycle I had a weird mid cycle bleed and I did ovulate on CD23 (much much later than usual). It is the second cycle since miscarriage - so a late ovulation MAY be to do with that. Not necessarily B6.
> 
> Interested to hear all your views ladies...

Maybe lower the dose and see what happens but don't stop taking them.

This worries me too bc I started prenatal vitamins right after I O'd but what if it messed something up and that's why I'm late? I knew I should've held off until until next cycle.


----------



## Lost7

Smille24 said:


> Lost7 said:
> 
> 
> Well. I must say I am CD14 and usually getting highs by now. I have very worryingly done a google search and SOME B6 users claim it delays or even stops ovulation all together! Ovulation is controlled by a rise in Estrogen, B6 lowers estrogen, Therefore your estrogen level must fight the B6 to ovulate - if that makes any kind of sense.
> 
> I'm confused now as to what to do. Do I continue but lower the dose to 50mg, or do I keep going at 100mg, or do I quit all together?
> 
> Last cycle I had a weird mid cycle bleed and I did ovulate on CD23 (much much later than usual). It is the second cycle since miscarriage - so a late ovulation MAY be to do with that. Not necessarily B6.
> 
> Interested to hear all your views ladies...
> 
> Maybe lower the dose and see what happens but don't stop taking them.
> 
> This worries me too bc I started prenatal vitamins right after I O'd but what if it messed something up and that's why I'm late? I knew I should've held off until until next cycle.Click to expand...


Thanks hun, I'll do that. Take 50mg now - after ovulation I might put it back up to 100mg to try and lengthen my LP. 

Hmmm, difficult one! I shouldn't think prenatals could make you late?


----------



## maybe8

Happy Birthday Silas!

I doubt prenatal would make you late....it is just a super vitamin.


----------



## Smille24

That's good to know. Thanks for easing my mind. I didn't think it would but anything is possible.


----------



## Saray

I'll be testing 5.25


----------



## maybe8

So today I have learned.....women of an advanced maternal age can have positive ovulation tests and not be ovulating. The matching of color lines can be positive or so close to positive, it makes you think you are ovulating, when in fact it is just normal higher lutenizing hormones in your body. These tests will pick it up.....but the clear blue advanced digital opk won't.

So my temp dip yesterday was followed by a normal pre ovulation temp today despite positive opk.


----------



## Fauchick89

So I am REALLY doubting that I am pg this month, even though it would be awesome. I had the weird feeling in my uterus that I normally get just before the :witch:. Oh well, even though my temps are up, I am not feeling too positive about this month. Heres the updated chart. Let me know what you think. 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/598560


----------



## maybe8

While your not out until the witch arrives, looking at your chart I would probably guess not. Looks like your temp is working down. Good luck though and I could be wrong.


----------



## Fauchick89

maybe8 said:


> While your not out until the witch arrives, looking at your chart I would probably guess not. Looks like your temp is working down. Good luck though and I could be wrong.

I figured as much lol. Well, I started a new diet today called "Quick Weight Loss" and I have been on this diet before and I lost 70 pounds in 7 months. Hopefully I can lose this weight again to help me get pregnant faster :)


----------



## hunni12

Thank you for the birthday wishes.

I swear this cycle is going to drive me nuts lol. I have been having random twinges for a few days now

Well sitting at my desk on the left side i had a flutter almost like vibrating bubbles. It happened at 3:17,3:20 then 3:23. I can honestly say this is something I never felt before.


----------



## babyjourney89

maybe8 said:


> So today I have learned.....women of an advanced maternal age can have positive ovulation tests and not be ovulating. The matching of color lines can be positive or so close to positive, it makes you think you are ovulating, when in fact it is just normal higher lutenizing hormones in your body. These tests will pick it up.....but the clear blue advanced digital opk won't.
> 
> So my temp dip yesterday was followed by a normal pre ovulation temp today despite positive opk.

What if test line is darker than control line?


----------



## maybe8

babyjourney89 said:


> maybe8 said:
> 
> 
> So today I have learned.....women of an advanced maternal age can have positive ovulation tests and not be ovulating. The matching of color lines can be positive or so close to positive, it makes you think you are ovulating, when in fact it is just normal higher lutenizing hormones in your body. These tests will pick it up.....but the clear blue advanced digital opk won't.
> 
> So my temp dip yesterday was followed by a normal pre ovulation temp today despite positive opk.
> 
> What if test line is darker than control line?Click to expand...

Hmmm.....I think it would depend on if you see that as a pattern or not. Using other ways to tell ovulation helps to figure this out, temp cervical changes etc.


----------



## hunni12

maybe8 said:


> babyjourney89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe8 said:
> 
> 
> So today I have learned.....women of an advanced maternal age can have positive ovulation tests and not be ovulating. The matching of color lines can be positive or so close to positive, it makes you think you are ovulating, when in fact it is just normal higher lutenizing hormones in your body. These tests will pick it up.....but the clear blue advanced digital opk won't.
> 
> So my temp dip yesterday was followed by a normal pre ovulation temp today despite positive opk.
> 
> What if test line is darker than control line?Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm.....I think it would depend on if you see that as a pattern or not. Using other ways to tell ovulation helps to figure this out, temp cervical changes etc.Click to expand...

This was my cd21 positive and I think that was good enough
 



Attached Files:







opk (1).jpg
File size: 7.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## SilasLove

Well ladies I tested today and it was negative. AF hasn't arrived yet either, so just in limbo now.


----------



## maybe8

Unless you got many like this I would definitely say that is definitely a positive! Wished mine were ever that nice.


----------



## Lost7

CD15... Another low. :( 
Halved the dose of Vitamin B6 (just in case it is delaying ovulation). OPK's still looking around the same. Hoping to test at 3-4pm today and hoping the lines on my OPK's are a little darker. Want to ovulate soon.


----------



## babyjourney89

hunni12 said:


> maybe8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyjourney89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe8 said:
> 
> 
> So today I have learned.....women of an advanced maternal age can have positive ovulation tests and not be ovulating. The matching of color lines can be positive or so close to positive, it makes you think you are ovulating, when in fact it is just normal higher lutenizing hormones in your body. These tests will pick it up.....but the clear blue advanced digital opk won't.
> 
> So my temp dip yesterday was followed by a normal pre ovulation temp today despite positive opk.
> 
> What if test line is darker than control line?Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm.....I think it would depend on if you see that as a pattern or not. Using other ways to tell ovulation helps to figure this out, temp cervical changes etc.Click to expand...
> 
> This was my cd21 positive and I think that was good enoughClick to expand...

I do get blazing positive when i ovulate, control line turns darker than test line and stays for like 24-48 hours.
This one is definitely postive.


----------



## Smille24

The :witch: came full force...moving on.


----------



## maybe8

Smille24 said:


> The :witch: came full force...moving on.

Sorry Smile.


----------



## Lost7

Smille24 said:


> The :witch: came full force...moving on.

Hugs hun, indulge in some chocolate and ice cream, always helps me deal with the depression of AF arriving!


----------



## Alidravana

I find drinking beer and eating sushi helps when AF arrives :).


----------



## EmilieBrianne

I am sorry to everyone the witch got.


----------



## Smille24

Alidravana said:


> I find drinking beer and eating sushi helps when AF arrives :).

I got some alcoholic beverages to indulge in hehe.


----------



## Smille24

Lost7 said:


> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> The :witch: came full force...moving on.
> 
> Hugs hun, indulge in some chocolate and ice cream, always helps me deal with the depression of AF arriving!Click to expand...

Or alcohol lol


----------



## SilasLove

:|
Still no AF, so I guess I am going to test again tomorrow morning ... have to return to work from vacation on Saturday and would rather not have a :bfn: hanging over my head when I will already be miserable ...


----------



## hunni12

cd34 

I just realized I got the blaring opk on cd20 which is 2 weeks ago to the day. so im either 13-14 dpo..

I must be in for one heck of af because I have been feeling these twinges and stabbing nipple pains for a week now. They alternate sides...so I guess we will see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## SilasLove

Have you tested hunni??


----------



## hunni12

No which is surprising lol I just always hated testing only to get AF right after so if that means waiting it out then I'll just have to do it


----------



## SilasLove

I hear you :haha: Nothing brings AF on faster than taking a pregnancy test. :)


----------



## hunni12

Its sooooo depressing to see bfns as well. I would rather take no test n get AF than think I'm pregnant test then get AF. I learned that the hard way


----------



## SilasLove

Yes, I agree. I had a chemical in March and it wasn't any fun.


----------



## hunni12

Oh god I'm cleaning up and just found a hpt...no no no lol


----------



## Salembaby

I'm hoping for BFPs ladies! Can't wait to know :) with you!

AFM - I had a U/S on Wednesday and I have a 3cm fluid cyst they said was normal. I guess its a sign of ovulation!? I remember having one several years ago too. I also had a saline test to check my tubes. They're open. I'm supp to come back for a u/s to check the cyst if i menstruate in June. The fertility nurse also said stop temping and using opks for the month because it brings on stress. I agree and the guessing game is just as stressful. Baby baby baby...


----------



## jGo_18

11dpo... I've felt like absolute crap the past week, temps are showing a possibly triphasic pattern, dreamt all night that I was poas and all were positive. Like an idiot, I took that as a sign and tested. BFN... Like the starkest white ever. Ugh. 
FF said not to test until the 21st (which is CD32 - but my cycles average 29 days)...


----------



## Smille24

jGo_18 said:


> 11dpo... I've felt like absolute crap the past week, temps are showing a possibly triphasic pattern, dreamt all night that I was poas and all were positive. Like an idiot, I took that as a sign and tested. BFN... Like the starkest white ever. Ugh.
> FF said not to test until the 21st (which is CD32 - but my cycles average 29 days)...

I get those dreams too and test only to be let down. It freaking sucks.


----------



## Hopefulin2015

So I'm 14dpo. Took a test this morning and it's very faintly positive. Worried it should be darker?? Am I actually pregnant??
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 40


----------



## PrincessTaz

Hopefulin2015 said:


> So I'm 14dpo. Took a test this morning and it's very faintly positive. Worried it should be darker?? Am I actually pregnant??

A line is a line no matter how faint. As long as it's pink which it looks. Try not to worry, it could be that you ovulated later than you thought or implantation took longer. Some people don't get dark tests for ages! 

Congratulations x


----------



## Smille24

Hopefulin2015 said:


> So I'm 14dpo. Took a test this morning and it's very faintly positive. Worried it should be darker?? Am I actually pregnant??

That looks positive congrats!


----------



## hunni12

Hopeful a line is a line congrats


----------



## maybe8

SilasLove said:


> :|
> Still no AF, so I guess I am going to test again tomorrow morning ... have to return to work from vacation on Saturday and would rather not have a :bfn: hanging over my head when I will already be miserable ...




Hopefulin2015 said:


> So I'm 14dpo. Took a test this morning and it's very faintly positive. Worried it should be darker?? Am I actually pregnant??

We all see the line. Congrats. A different test may show better. Either way we see it!


----------



## rebecca822

Im 8DPO today. Another week to go...

Im not hopeful, it's been negative for about 5 months now.


----------



## hunni12

I am waiting for AF to show. Had massive diarrhea all night last night. This morning I am sitting at my desk right now I feel slightly nauseated, but havent eaten breakfast. My boobs are having these sharp pains all the way to my nips on and off. But i do not have any hope simply because I feel like I could start any minute and stil am having these pains that switch from side to side on the bottom of my tummy.

It just keeps playing over and over in my head that the doctors told me 215 is too big of a weight to conceive...


----------



## Hopefulin2015

Thanks all! I am trying to be cautiously optimistic. I had a loss I November at 10.5 weeks so I am nervous. I am going to wait a few days a take a test on Monday. Good luck to all - will keep you posted!


----------



## sportysgirl

Hopefully nice line


----------



## drjo718

hunni12 said:


> I am waiting for AF to show. Had massive diarrhea all night last night. This morning I am sitting at my desk right now I feel slightly nauseated, but havent eaten breakfast. My boobs are having these sharp pains all the way to my nips on and off. But i do not have any hope simply because I feel like I could start any minute and stil am having these pains that switch from side to side on the bottom of my tummy.
> 
> It just keeps playing over and over in my head that the doctors told me 215 is too big of a weight to conceive...

215lbs? That may be overweight according to BMI, but I deliver hundreds of people who weigh way more than that.


----------



## jGo_18

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php

FF suggests a triphasic pattern is happening starting day 22... wondering what you ladies think?


----------



## Lost7

After a few days of sheer panic and disappointment that I might not ovulate. I have some fab news.

This could be pure coincidence or not I just don't know. I stopped the B6 a few days ago. I was taking 100mg from around CD5 up until CD13. I then halved the dosage for one day (CD14 I believe). Still getting many lows on my clearblue monitor.
Even this morning I woke to another Low. I felt somewhat dissapointed.

I went out all day, forgetting about the fact I may not ovulate. I came back home, peed on an OPK and saw the second line as soon as it started to process so knew that was going to turn positive - and sure enough.

I then did a CB digital and that confirmed the peak.
I haven't got a high this cycle, I've gone straight from low to peak.

This is my second cycle after miscarriage, last cycle I had a mid cycle bleed and a very late ovulation happening on CD23. 

Really relieved I am ovulating (finally). I am not temping this cycle, I will class CD19 as 1dpo though. (That's not tomorrow but the day after). 

Just so relieved, as soon as they said positive and peak I cried happy tears.
This is also our first cycle using pre-seed too, so fingers crossed that's worth the price tag.

Hope everyone else is okay.

I will be testing (confirmed testing date - Finally!) 26th MAY. 

Thank you for bearing with me whilst I worked out what day I would be testing.


----------



## mommyof2peas

jGo_18 said:


> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php
> 
> FF suggests a triphasic pattern is happening starting day 22... wondering what you ladies think?

For some reason I see my chart, so I'm not sure lol


----------



## jGo_18

I can't figure out how to link mine! Dang it!


----------



## Smille24

Lost7 said:


> After a few days of sheer panic and disappointment that I might not ovulate. I have some fab news.
> 
> This could be pure coincidence or not I just don't know. I stopped the B6 a few days ago. I was taking 100mg from around CD5 up until CD13. I then halved the dosage for one day (CD14 I believe). Still getting many lows on my clearblue monitor.
> Even this morning I woke to another Low. I felt somewhat dissapointed.
> 
> I went out all day, forgetting about the fact I may not ovulate. I came back home, peed on an OPK and saw the second line as soon as it started to process so knew that was going to turn positive - and sure enough.
> 
> I then did a CB digital and that confirmed the peak.
> I haven't got a high this cycle, I've gone straight from low to peak.
> 
> This is my second cycle after miscarriage, last cycle I had a mid cycle bleed and a very late ovulation happening on CD23.
> 
> Really relieved I am ovulating (finally). I am not temping this cycle, I will class CD19 as 1dpo though. (That's not tomorrow but the day after).
> 
> Just so relieved, as soon as they said positive and peak I cried happy tears.
> This is also our first cycle using pre-seed too, so fingers crossed that's worth the price tag.
> 
> Hope everyone else is okay.
> 
> I will be testing (confirmed testing date - Finally!) 26th MAY.
> 
> Thank you for bearing with me whilst I worked out what day I would be testing.

Thats awesome news! I wish you the best of luck and hope you catch it.


----------



## mommyof2peas

jGo_18 said:


> I can't figure out how to link mine! Dang it!

There is a share button on the top right that should give you the code to share. :) I wanna see it now lol


----------



## jGo_18

mommyof2peas said:


> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> I can't figure out how to link mine! Dang it!
> 
> There is a share button on the top right that should give you the code to share. :) I wanna see it now lolClick to expand...

I think I got it in my signature now... Let me know if you can see it!


----------



## mommyof2peas

It looks promising for sure :) I would be testing lol


----------



## jGo_18

mommyof2peas said:


> It looks promising for sure :) I would be testing lol

I did yesterday (Friday) morning and it was a stark white BFN... So just not sure if I should let my hopes stay up with the temps or take the BFN to heart.


----------



## Fauchick89

The :witch: got me today :( there's always next month. I think I'm going to skip Clomid next month and see what happens. Maybe my chances might be higher. Oh well. I didn't "feel" pg this month. Good Luck to everyone else!!!


----------



## SilasLove

Took this today...AF is 5 days late & On CD39 :wacko: 

At this point I think its just a waiting game for AF to arrive. :(

https://i660.photobucket.com/albums/uu323/SilasLove/Mobile%20Uploads/20150517_163941.jpg


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Sorry ladies who have gotten AF or bfn... I'm hoping June will be kinder to all of us. 

I'm cd 10 today and just BDing while waiting for ovulation. This cycle we are trying :sex: everyday! I'm hoping it'll help and it certainly couldn't hurt. 

Baby dust to you all!


----------



## kakae

I'm out and off to June. Good luck to all who are left to test :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

Sad dropping like Flys
&#55357;&#56873;


----------



## jGo_18

Temp went up a bit this morning so naturally I caved and tested... 14dpo, another negative. AF due Thursday, I'll try to hold of until then if the witch doesn't show.


----------



## rebecca822

11 DPO today and a negative hpt. I'll try again tomorrow


----------



## maybe8

jGo_18 said:


> Temp went up a bit this morning so naturally I caved and tested... 14dpo, another negative. AF due Thursday, I'll try to hold of until then if the witch doesn't show.

You have a nice looking chart!


----------



## maybe8

Cycle day 11....depending on which ovulation test to go by (yes I have a problem)....ovulating today or tomorrow...Will update when temp confirms.

Sorry to all those that the with got....any positives yet?


----------



## jGo_18

maybe8 said:


> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> Temp went up a bit this morning so naturally I caved and tested... 14dpo, another negative. AF due Thursday, I'll try to hold of until then if the witch doesn't show.
> 
> You have a nice looking chart!Click to expand...

I wish I could just keep hope based of those temps!


----------



## jGo_18

maybe8 said:


> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> Temp went up a bit this morning so naturally I caved and tested... 14dpo, another negative. AF due Thursday, I'll try to hold of until then if the witch doesn't show.
> 
> You have a nice looking chart!Click to expand...

I wish I could just keep hope based of those temps!


----------



## Lost7

Officially in my two week wait: being 1dpo. 
Hope everyone else is okay, It's been a couple of days since I could check in on with you all. Have I missed anything?


----------



## RoseJeans

AF got me. On to the next cycle. GL all!


----------



## jGo_18

Temp took a substantial dip this morning... The witch is on her way, probably in the next day or two. &#55357;&#56866;


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Sorry I haven't posted in a while life has been busy. But here are my tests this week top is the oldest and the bottom is today's
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 39


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Here is the inverted
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 32


----------



## jGo_18

EmilieBrianne said:


> Here is the inverted

Do I see something on today's test??? I feel like I do!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

jGo_18 said:


> EmilieBrianne said:
> 
> 
> Here is the inverted
> 
> Do I see something on today's test??? I feel like I do!Click to expand...

I see lines on the bottom two in person.


----------



## jGo_18

EmilieBrianne said:


> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmilieBrianne said:
> 
> 
> Here is the inverted
> 
> Do I see something on today's test??? I feel like I do!Click to expand...
> 
> I see lines on the bottom two in person.Click to expand...

:thumbup: exciting! what dpo are you??


----------



## PrincessTaz

Emilie I see something on the last test, good luck x


----------



## maria86

:D I see something on the bottom one!!!!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

jGo_18 said:


> EmilieBrianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmilieBrianne said:
> 
> 
> Here is the inverted
> 
> Do I see something on today's test??? I feel like I do!Click to expand...
> 
> I see lines on the bottom two in person.Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: exciting! what dpo are you??Click to expand...

Who knows I stopped tracking because of life stuff and I have long cycles.


----------



## SilasLove

Awesome on the last one Emilie! GL x


----------



## Rachel89

Emilie I hope this becomes your BFP!


I am a little late but can I be put on the list? Will be testing on friday May 22nd.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Rachel89 said:


> Emilie I hope this becomes your BFP!
> 
> 
> I am a little late but can I be put on the list? Will be testing on friday May 22nd.

I pretty much gave up on the list a while ago. I got behind on here dealing with some personal stuff. But still woke to join.


----------



## SilasLove

Okay ladies, I took this test this morning (same test, taken at 5 minute mark) ... now I know there is a faint line - and its pinkish in person, but not enough to make me overly excited and feel like this is definitely it. I also have a question - 10 days ago today I had some spotting. Could that have been IB? And if it was, is this even a decent faint line for having implanted 10 days ago? I mean - I am really worried. I had a CP last cycle & all. Now my period is 7 days late and I have a lot of symptoms that don't really seem to be fading (getting nauseous now on and off as well) but I also know that I don't want to make a doctor's appointment until I get a positive digital test so that I can feel like its even a little real. Also, I only have digital tests now so I am kind of hoping someone can give me an idea of when I could test with one and be more likely to get a + result if HcG is increasing based off the line I got today. ??? 

Any advice/ideas etc would be greatly appreciated. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







20150519_053541.jpg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 35









20150519_053604.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 33


----------



## Alidravana

Silas, I'm not really seeing a line there, but I am working hard on not making myself see lines unless they are really strong, so that might be my own eyes playing tricks on me. If you see them in person, I would wait until at least another couple days before trying a digital, because I think they say that HcG doubles every 24-48 hours. Also, the digitals are not as sensitive as a FRER, so waiting even a few more days, you would be more likely to see something. I wouldn't worry about the strength of the line being so far after your AF because maybe you ovulated later this cycle. 

I am ovulating today based on my positive OPK yesterday at 6pm, but we haven't been able to have sex today due to both of us not feeling that well. But we BD'ed on Sunday and Saturday, so I'm hoping that was good enough for timing.

Baby dust to everyone!


----------



## maybe8

Em I see the line as well.....have you been getting these for the last 3 weeks?

Siias, I think I see something on the first pic.

Sorry for those the witch got. Fingers crossed for everybody still testing.

Fertility friend has put me at 3dpo. Apparently I ovulated same day as my peak reading on clear blue. Nothing to note for symptoms since I didn't know for sure .....I thought today might have been day 2. The wait begins.


----------



## jGo_18

Another huge temp dip. No AF yet, but I'll be surprised if she doesn't show by the end of the day. I was so grossly emotional yesterday... Which is not my norm... Apparently this failure is hitting me pretty hard.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

maybe8 said:


> Em I see the line as well.....have you been getting these for the last 3 weeks?
> 
> Siias, I think I see something on the first pic.
> 
> Sorry for those the witch got. Fingers crossed for everybody still testing.
> 
> Fertility friend has put me at 3dpo. Apparently I ovulated same day as my peak reading on clear blue. Nothing to note for symptoms since I didn't know for sure .....I thought today might have been day 2. The wait begins.

 I had a couple faulty tests a 2-3 weeks ago because my tests have been negative until this Sunday. Now they all have faint lines.


----------



## Lost7

Why does the 2 week wait drag ladies? I've counted my pregnancy tests and I have 63 bad boys to be peeing on but I'm only 3dpo - Help me, keep me sane or I shall pee on them all! lol


----------



## maybe8

Lost7 said:


> Why does the 2 week wait drag ladies? I've counted my pregnancy tests and I have 63 bad boys to be peeing on but I'm only 3dpo - Help me, keep me sane or I shall pee on them all! lol

I will have to count mine...got a bunch of cheapies and a few good ones...we are both 3dpo....when is the witch expected?


----------



## jGo_18

The :witch: got me.... On to a far more complicated attempt... Ugh


----------



## Lost7

maybe8 said:


> Lost7 said:
> 
> 
> Why does the 2 week wait drag ladies? I've counted my pregnancy tests and I have 63 bad boys to be peeing on but I'm only 3dpo - Help me, keep me sane or I shall pee on them all! lol
> 
> I will have to count mine...got a bunch of cheapies and a few good ones...we are both 3dpo....when is the witch expected?Click to expand...

Hiya! Cycle buddy! :D
My AF is due 28th - 29th May! When is yours due? :D


----------



## maybe8

About the 31st.


----------



## SilasLove

Went ahead and did a 5 hr hold and took this test ... :(
 



Attached Files:







SAM_602144.jpg
File size: 7.9 KB
Views: 24


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Might not be completely out for May after all! Looks like I just may ovulate on time. CD 15 today, and guessing this will be positive tomorrow or Friday!
 



Attached Files:







11329866_479640305525354_3198271319676156912_n.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 11


----------



## danielle1984

Well I'm still waiting for my positive OPK. It's almost positive! And we bd every day this week except yesterday. I don't think AF will show up until beginning of June and I won't be testing before then.
Good luck ladies! I'll be moving to the June group.


----------



## Salembaby

Danielle ~ did anyone start a june thread yet?

Good luck May ladies! Some BFPs coming soon!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

These are my OPKs from the last few days. The bottom one in the first pic is from this morning around 7am. The bottom one in the second pic is from this afternoon around 2pm. It had already gone very negative.

The third pic is from a test taken 20 minutes ago.

I have felt O pains, lasting 5-8 hours, every cycle for the last 6-7 years, but didn't feel any pains today...just a few pinches for a few minutes.

Does this mean I didn't ovulate? I'm so confused
 



Attached Files:







today.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 7









today2.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 5









today3.jpg
File size: 45.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## danielle1984

Salembaby said:


> Danielle ~ did anyone start a june thread yet?
> 
> Good luck May ladies! Some BFPs coming soon!

Yes :)


----------



## NikTik

Congrats to all those with bfp's, sorry to all those that the witch got. The witch also got me after a long 43 day cycle (normally 28) but think this was due to illness. Going over to the June thread. Good luck to those still waiting to test xx


----------



## EElse

Hi everyone. Sorry for not being around much. Congratulations to the bfps and massive hugs to those the witch got.

Emily, you can take my name off the testing list as it seems I haven't ovulated yet.

Good luck everyone and :dust: to all!


----------



## EElse

Hi everyone. Sorry for not being around much. Congratulations to the bfps and massive hugs to those the witch got.

Emilie, you can take my name off the testing list as it seems I haven't ovulated yet.

Good luck everyone and :dust: to all!


----------



## mayb_baby

:witch: is due in 3days, don't think this is my month :/ 
My testing date is 28th this is today's FMU test
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Not over until the witch shows.


----------



## SilasLove

The :witch: finally showed yesterday after a 45 day cycle :nope: 

Hope you ladies get your bfps!!! GL x


----------



## mayb_baby

:( silaslove, fxd for next cycle xx


----------



## NewHorizon

Hi! Hope it's ok to add on. My beta was this morning so waiting for the call but things look good so far! I want to give some peace of mind in case some people are waiting still and aren't feeling the typical symptoms.
For people still waiting I had very minimal symptoms and no implantation bleeding. Just a little twinge/dull achey cramps dpo 7-9 and not painful twisting like AF and a little dizziness/vertigo feeling dpo 7. Then a couple times at dinner just put my fork down bc the food just wasn't appetizing.
Keep up the hope even if you don't have the list of preggo symptoms!


----------



## NewHorizon

Oops same pic loaded twice! Also this was ivf cycle 1 with two 5bb embies transferred.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.3 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Teeny Weeny

A huge congratulations. Fab lines. 

Not much going on over here, just waiting for my HPTs to arrive! Xx


----------



## scoobydrlp

Congrats, NewHorizon!!

AFM - 3dpo...hating the tww. Having some breast pain/tingling, but I had the same all the way through the tww last cycle and no BFP, so I'm not banking on that being a reliable symptom for me.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congrats Horizon!!!

Today I'm 4dpo, cramping, craving popcorn with ketchup and salt and vinegar dressing, and poutine, feeling bloated and gassy, and emotional.

Other than that, not much going on.


----------



## SilasLove

Congrats NewHorizon!


----------



## NewHorizon

Thanks you guys! Took a digital and got a 'pregnant!' :bfp: Also had my beta test this morning (dpo 13) and the good news is my hcg is 52 but the not as good news is my progesterone is quite low, a 6.3 :dohh: and they would like it to be a 15.
Soooo back to the injections it is, they put me on progesterone on oil and man are those needles scary. Nonetheless I am of course feeling so very grateful but have some real anxiety as well as I am at a considerably greater risk for miscarriage.
Does anyone know anything about success stories where the progetserone level was low? I have a mini panic attack every time I go to the bathroom.
I have bloodwork again on Friday. All fingers and toes crossed that my levels are where they should be!

Thanks for your positive thoughts!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## BrandiCanucks

No squinting there, Horizon. Sorry, I don't have any answers on progesterone.


----------



## Lost7

Congrats to all the BFP's - well done ladies.

I'm 10dpo and have lost hope super fast. 
I had spots (zits) around ovulation, then more came up at 8dpo. I thought that could be a good sign as I don't tend to get any spots. Anyway, I've been testing since 8dpo and all appear to be BFN's. There are obviously questionable lines on the IC's but nothing much. 

I've read online that should you get a BFN at 10dpo, you have a 33% chance of still being pregnant but getting a false negative due to testing too early. 
I only have an 11 day LP, so AF should be here if not tomorrow (it was only a 10 day LP last cycle) then it could be here Friday.

Sick of TTC, Just want a rainbow so bad!
If we conceive next month, I'll be due on my 31st Birthday!


----------



## PrincessTaz

Congratulations newhorizon!

I'm out, af got me yesterday. 

Massive congratulations to all the bfps and for us poor unfortunates that didn't I Hope June is our month.

:dust: for those still waiting to test!


----------



## maybe8

New horizon.....that is wonderful news. Congratulations. My girlfriend had low progesterone and had lots of trouble maintaining a pregnancy. Once the docs figured out the problem they gave progesterone suppositories. She now has 4 healthy children. Fingers crossed for you.

Lost...still not out yet...do you temp? Fertility friend moved my ovulation date so I am 9 dpo. If I cross my eyes and squint real hard I can see a line on the ics. There have been so many false lines on them lately I would not trust them, but they help with my addiction and are cheap enough to indulge in. I have no symptoms that I can blame on possibly being pregnant. 

Question that I can't really find an answer to....my uterus (not cervix) is very soft and squishy....thoughts on this please.


----------



## NewHorizon

Thanks you guys' I am eating all the random foods that are aupposed to help with progesterone but Friday is the blood work that will give us an indication of how things are going.

Lost, if it helps I had a bfn on day 10 too so do t lose hope! I didn't see a positive on the ic until day 12/13 and even then it was super faint. The frer and clear blue were my go toos. I think the frer early result is the best just be sure not to read it until the full three minutes has passed.

Thanks maybe that's really good to know about your friend, and I am pulling for you this month!


----------



## NewHorizon

maybe8 said:


> New horizon.....that is wonderful news. Congratulations. My girlfriend had low progesterone and had lots of trouble maintaining a pregnancy. Once the docs figured out the problem they gave progesterone suppositories. She now has 4 healthy children. Fingers crossed for you.
> 
> Lost...still not out yet...do you temp? Fertility friend moved my ovulation date so I am 9 dpo. If I cross my eyes and squint real hard I can see a line on the ics. There have been so many false lines on them lately I would not trust them, but they help with my addiction and are cheap enough to indulge in. I have no symptoms that I can blame on possibly being pregnant.
> 
> Question that I can't really find an answer to....my uterus (not cervix) is very soft and squishy....thoughts on this please.

Soft and squishy is good from what I hear as iptbe cervix swells with blood when preggo. I think mine was more soft on the very outer part but firm if you applied pressure if that makes any sense. I think the fact that it is a bit higher rather than super low is also a good sign.


----------



## Lost7

Thanks Maybe, I wouldn't know about cervix checking, sorry hun! 
Fingers crossed we get our BFP's! 
I don't temp any more, I tempted for a while, I know I ovulate. My last temping cycle I had a triphasic chart, of course - got my hopes up... then AF came. So I vowed to never temp again, I know I ovulate so not to get my hopes up with implantation dips and triphasic charts!

Good luck. I am 11dpo tomorrow, AF could be due tomorrow or Friday for me.


----------



## Lost7

Has anyone experienced a heavy / pulling sensation in their uterus area just before AF? Is this a normal indicator that AF is coming, or a BFP?


----------



## tfrazier

HI ladies!! I am looking for some chatting relief before I go nuts!!! (and I have only just "re-started" the ttc)

I have a couple couple of questions. First of all, my husband FINALLY jumped on board with me on TTC #2 this past month. We tried last year and then found out I had thyroid cancer and had to stop. And lucky for me, he decided to start trying this time, the day after ovulation. So here is the question (WARNING: its probably TMI) So during sex, he kept stopping and pulling out so that he wouldnt orgasm prematurely. Well when he finally did orgasm, he pulled out (He says it was out of habit and he really does want to try) Anyway,I usually get my period on the 26th-27th. SO last week, I starved to death! I meant full on hunger. I ate everything in friggin site. Normally the week before my period, I am so bloated I cant eat anything. My boobs were sore, but I know that can be an AF symptom. Well its the 27th, and no AF. I keep checking to make sure like every hour but the only thing I have is discharge. This morning it was almost clear, and as the afternoon came, it turned to an off white color. But no AF. I took a HPT this afternoon and it was negative. (I know, I should take it in the morning, but I just couldnt wait_ Now I am worried that I am just creating symptoms and stressing AF away. I AM SO READY to be PREGNANT!!!


----------



## Lost7

PP, Bless you What a journey. Well AF hasn't arrived you're still in with a chance. Definitely test with FMU and if you can, a FRER. I will join you tomorrow in a FRER, would that make you feel better? Both post pictures?


----------



## tfrazier

Yes!!!!! That would be awesome!!! I had a chemical pregnancy back in November. SO all the BPN really get me down. My husband tries to be so supportive but he just doesnt get it, and then I feel super guilty because there are so many wonder people trying to have their first child and having a tough time, and God has already blessed me with a DS. UGH, these hormones are making me crazy!!!


----------



## tfrazier

Lost7 said:


> Has anyone experienced a heavy / pulling sensation in their uterus area just before AF? Is this a normal indicator that AF is coming, or a BFP?

With my first pregnancy, I experienced this. When I asked the dr, he said it could be hips stretching(strange) but I didnt feel it until about 4-5 weeks.


----------



## Lost7

Brilliant, are you in the UK hun? Just wondering if we will be posting our photos at the same kind of time lol.. I'm 11dpo tomorrow and I only usually have an 11 day LP, that said my last cycle (first after my 8th Miscarriage) I only had a 10 day LP. So depends if I am back to normal. 

I'm kinda glad the heavy feeling could be a BFP coming, Like you - We're so ready to be pregnant... 

I'll be posting my photo in around 11 hours time! I'm in the UK and it's 10pm here now. :)


----------



## Lost7

tfrazier said:


> Yes!!!!! That would be awesome!!! I had a chemical pregnancy back in November. SO all the BPN really get me down. My husband tries to be so supportive but he just doesnt get it, and then I feel super guilty because there are so many wonder people trying to have their first child and having a tough time, and God has already blessed me with a DS. UGH, these hormones are making me crazy!!!

Really sorry for your loss too hun!! I did a vlog today about infertility, Miscarriage and insensitive comments some people make! x


----------



## tfrazier

Lost7 said:


> Brilliant, are you in the UK hun? Just wondering if we will be posting our photos at the same kind of time lol.. I'm 11dpo tomorrow and I only usually have an 11 day LP, that said my last cycle (first after my 8th Miscarriage) I only had a 10 day LP. So depends if I am back to normal.
> 
> I'm kinda glad the heavy feeling could be a BFP coming, Like you - We're so ready to be pregnant...
> 
> I'll be posting my photo in around 11 hours time! I'm in the UK and it's 10pm here now. :)

OH wow! Honestly, I want to start charting, but other than taking a test for ovulation, I am clueless. My first one was a surprise accident (we had only been dating for a few months. But now we are happily married(Thank God, my accident was with the love of my life :) So I didnt track anything then. I will try if I get BFN.

No mam, we are stateside. IN Nashville,TN. It is a little after 4 now, so I will be posting about 16 hours. Or if I cant wait and wake up during the middle of the night Ill go ahead and test. Yes, I get that excited about testing. Its ridiculous!


----------



## Lost7

Aww bless you! I'll give you a brief lesson here and now, before I shoot off to bed in a bit, I need a bath!

First of all you need a special BBT thermometer, only a couple of pounds (or dollars if that's your currency).
It needs to be a thermometer with 4 digits, example 36.57 (or it can be in F too). 
You need to temp at the same time each morning, no morning drink from your bedside table and no time for a morning pee pee. As soon as your eyes open - temp!
You can temp from CD1 or when the flow stops. 
Some women temp orally and some temp vaginally, I find vaginally more accurate as some times people sleep with their mouths open... 

If you wake up earlier or later than you usually temp, you can look for an online ''BBT adjuster'' and it would give you what your temperature would have been...

You can't predict ovulation with temping - though you can confirm ovulation happened, with 3 raised temperatures following a positive OPK.. 
There is the exception, some women have a ''fall back rise'' which happens 2-3 dpo, which is a temperature drop which then goes back up.

You can not tell a pregnancy chart by looking at the temps, it can help, there is more chance of a pregnancy with something called a triphasic chart, that's a chart that has 2 thermal shifts in the temping pattern.

Around 7-12dpo some women have a temperature drop, sometimes and only sometimes this is a chance it's an ''implantation dip'', sometimes though temperature dips are normal.. If you spot around the time your temperature dips - it has more chance of being implantation, but again - it's not a guaranteed pregnancy. 

Any more questions, please let me know! I used to temp so know a fair bit about them.

Fingers crossed for our tests! :D


----------



## tfrazier

Oh wow.....ok. I'll try to start tracking but I'll probably need assistance.lol. baby dust to us!!!!


----------



## maybe8

Lost7 said:


> Aww bless you! I'll give you a brief lesson here and now, before I shoot off to bed in a bit, I need a bath!
> 
> First of all you need a special BBT thermometer, only a couple of pounds (or dollars if that's your currency).
> It needs to be a thermometer with 4 digits, example 36.57 (or it can be in F too).
> You need to temp at the same time each morning, no morning drink from your bedside table and no time for a morning pee pee. As soon as your eyes open - temp!
> You can temp from CD1 or when the flow stops.
> Some women temp orally and some temp vaginally, I find vaginally more accurate as some times people sleep with their mouths open...
> 
> If you wake up earlier or later than you usually temp, you can look for an online ''BBT adjuster'' and it would give you what your temperature would have been...
> 
> You can't predict ovulation with temping - though you can confirm ovulation happened, with 3 raised temperatures following a positive OPK..
> There is the exception, some women have a ''fall back rise'' which happens 2-3 dpo, which is a temperature drop which then goes back up.
> 
> You can not tell a pregnancy chart by looking at the temps, it can help, there is more chance of a pregnancy with something called a triphasic chart, that's a chart that has 2 thermal shifts in the temping pattern.
> 
> Around 7-12dpo some women have a temperature drop, sometimes and only sometimes this is a chance it's an ''implantation dip'', sometimes though temperature dips are normal.. If you spot around the time your temperature dips - it has more chance of being implantation, but again - it's not a guaranteed pregnancy.
> 
> Any more questions, please let me know! I used to temp so know a fair bit about them.
> 
> Fingers crossed for our tests! :D

Excellent tutorial! Only thing I can add is if you temp orally to put it in the same spot...it does make a difference, I learned the hard way.

Not sure when I am due, if I go by normal cycle length then 1st of June, if I go by lp length then anywhere from Friday to Tuesday. I felt off today, some cramping that is gone now and just kinda blah. I know my test had an evap line, no color but I still squint and stare a it. I am saving my frer for when it might be a real positive.

Good luck ladies! I hope your tests bring good news, but if not...only 10 percent of population get positives at 10dpo....still time and hope


----------



## tfrazier

maybe8 said:


> Lost7 said:
> 
> 
> Aww bless you! I'll give you a brief lesson here and now, before I shoot off to bed in a bit, I need a bath!
> 
> First of all you need a special BBT thermometer, only a couple of pounds (or dollars if that's your currency).
> It needs to be a thermometer with 4 digits, example 36.57 (or it can be in F too).
> You need to temp at the same time each morning, no morning drink from your bedside table and no time for a morning pee pee. As soon as your eyes open - temp!
> You can temp from CD1 or when the flow stops.
> Some women temp orally and some temp vaginally, I find vaginally more accurate as some times people sleep with their mouths open...
> 
> If you wake up earlier or later than you usually temp, you can look for an online ''BBT adjuster'' and it would give you what your temperature would have been...
> 
> You can't predict ovulation with temping - though you can confirm ovulation happened, with 3 raised temperatures following a positive OPK..
> There is the exception, some women have a ''fall back rise'' which happens 2-3 dpo, which is a temperature drop which then goes back up.
> 
> You can not tell a pregnancy chart by looking at the temps, it can help, there is more chance of a pregnancy with something called a triphasic chart, that's a chart that has 2 thermal shifts in the temping pattern.
> 
> Around 7-12dpo some women have a temperature drop, sometimes and only sometimes this is a chance it's an ''implantation dip'', sometimes though temperature dips are normal.. If you spot around the time your temperature dips - it has more chance of being implantation, but again - it's not a guaranteed pregnancy.
> 
> Any more questions, please let me know! I used to temp so know a fair bit about them.
> 
> Fingers crossed for our tests! :D
> 
> Excellent tutorial! Only thing I can add is if you temp orally to put it in the same spot...it does make a difference, I learned the hard way.
> 
> Not sure when I am due, if I go by normal cycle length then 1st of June, if I go by lp length then anywhere from Friday to Tuesday. I felt off today, some cramping that is gone now and just kinda blah. I know my test had an evap line, no color but I still squint and stare a it. I am saving my frer for when it might be a real positive.
> 
> Good luck ladies! I hope your tests bring good news, but if not...only 10 percent of population get positives at 10dpo....still time and hopeClick to expand...

Thank you! And good luck to you! I am about 17dpo (I think ) and totally used to bfn tests. we have a 3 year old who keeps asking for a little sister so that keeps us positive. I had an evap line today too so I know how you feel. Part of you wants to believe it's a faint positive but we know the truth. Better than feeling the actual heartbreak of nothing.uggghhj


----------



## Lost7

Thank you ladies! I never temped orally so wouldn't know about the same spot :lol:

I like to pass on my knowledge of these things and I really hope we all get our BFP's this month. 

I stuck to my word and tested today (11dpo) with a FRER. It's negative. BLURGH. Will post it anyway to encourage you both.. :) 

If I squint like a chinese man I think I can see a faint line but I'm not going to squint much more as it gives me a bad head, lol!


----------



## Lost7

Okay, think I have line eye now. I can see it without squinting? :\


----------



## maybe8

Lost7 said:


> Okay, think I have line eye now. I can see it without squinting? :\

We must be related to the same Chinese man.....I see a super faint line as well. Test some more!


----------



## Lost7

maybe8 said:


> Lost7 said:
> 
> 
> Okay, think I have line eye now. I can see it without squinting? :\
> 
> We must be related to the same Chinese man.....I see a super faint line as well. Test some more!Click to expand...

Ha ha - that made me laugh!
Just done an IC with I think second morning urine - my bladder is great at holding on!

I'll upload some now, it's faint first off because the test is still developing but then darkish and you can see it more on the invert... 

Really trying not to get my hopes up! :oops:


----------



## maybe8

Lost7 said:


> maybe8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lost7 said:
> 
> 
> Okay, think I have line eye now. I can see it without squinting? :\
> 
> We must be related to the same Chinese man.....I see a super faint line as well. Test some more!Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha - that made me laugh!
> Just done an IC with I think second morning urine - my bladder is great at holding on!
> 
> I'll upload some now, it's faint first off because the test is still developing but then darkish and you can see it more on the invert...
> 
> Really trying not to get my hopes up! :oops:Click to expand...

I see the lines.....these test have been doing some stupid stuff lately. I say be cautiously optimistic. I get true evaps and yours don't look like that. I so hope this is your start of bfp. I took two cheapies today and only if you tilt and squint and think real hard can you see a second line. The only yeah thing I have going is my chart has gone triphasic....could be the supplements I am on, but first time ever!


----------



## Lost7

maybe8 said:


> Lost7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lost7 said:
> 
> 
> Okay, think I have line eye now. I can see it without squinting? :\
> 
> We must be related to the same Chinese man.....I see a super faint line as well. Test some more!Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha - that made me laugh!
> Just done an IC with I think second morning urine - my bladder is great at holding on!
> 
> I'll upload some now, it's faint first off because the test is still developing but then darkish and you can see it more on the invert...
> 
> Really trying not to get my hopes up! :oops:Click to expand...
> 
> I see the lines.....these test have been doing some stupid stuff lately. I say be cautiously optimistic. I get true evaps and yours don't look like that. I so hope this is your start of bfp. I took two cheapies today and only if you tilt and squint and think real hard can you see a second line. The only yeah thing I have going is my chart has gone triphasic....could be the supplements I am on, but first time ever!Click to expand...

Thanks hun! That's exactly why I stopped temping. My last chart was triphasic and I was so excited. I was so damn sure I was getting a BFP last cycle - Which was the first cycle after Miscarriage. 
When the temp dropped my heart sank.. :cry:

I think if there was a true genuine line on the IC, I think the FRER would have been much stronger than that line I saw this morning... 

Good luck for your BFP!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Well, I'm crazy cuz I see the lines too.

Also, I had a faint line on an FRER with levels of 16 when ICs were still stark negative...and my son is 10 months old now, Lost. Not over yet!

6dpo today and I felt a few minutes of pinching pain on the left side and cramping early this morning. I'm sooooo freaking exhausted today, despite 8 hours of sleep. So maybe?


----------



## Lost7

BrandiCanucks said:


> Well, I'm crazy cuz I see the lines too.
> 
> Also, I had a faint line on an FRER with levels of 16 when ICs were still stark negative...and my son is 10 months old now, Lost. Not over yet!
> 
> 6dpo today and I felt a few minutes of pinching pain on the left side and cramping early this morning. I'm sooooo freaking exhausted today, despite 8 hours of sleep. So maybe?

Thanks hun. Did you also have tacky CM just before BFP? Last cycle I had this white tacky CM and then got AF! 
Do you have a photo of your FRER at level 16? I'd love to compare hun! 
Thank you for your kind words.

Plenty of hope there hun, 6dpo you could be implanting! Keeping my fingers crossed for you hun! Lots of baby dust too!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Well I am out for May and I will be starting Clomid this cycle Fx'd this works


----------



## Lost7

EmilieBrianne said:


> Well I am out for May and I will be starting Clomid this cycle Fx'd this works

Keeping my fingers crossed for you. Hope it works. <3


----------



## Teeny Weeny

EmilieBrianne said:


> Well I am out for May and I will be starting Clomid this cycle Fx'd this works

Good luck for your Clomid cycle. When AF turns up I'll be starting it again too. Here's hoping it brings us our BFPs. Xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Lost7 said:


> BrandiCanucks said:
> 
> 
> Well, I'm crazy cuz I see the lines too.
> 
> Also, I had a faint line on an FRER with levels of 16 when ICs were still stark negative...and my son is 10 months old now, Lost. Not over yet!
> 
> 6dpo today and I felt a few minutes of pinching pain on the left side and cramping early this morning. I'm sooooo freaking exhausted today, despite 8 hours of sleep. So maybe?
> 
> Thanks hun. Did you also have tacky CM just before BFP? Last cycle I had this white tacky CM and then got AF!
> Do you have a photo of your FRER at level 16? I'd love to compare hun!
> Thank you for your kind words.
> 
> Plenty of hope there hun, 6dpo you could be implanting! Keeping my fingers crossed for you hun! Lots of baby dust too!Click to expand...

I can't remember my CM. I honestly thought I was out because my ICs were negative. I was 6 weeks out of a tubal reversal and it's unlikely to conceive on the first cycle after a reversal. I only peed on the FRER to get rid of it and came back to a BFP. My levels that day were 16. I may have checked CM. I'd have to check my old posts but have no idea where I was keeping track of that stuff lol.

This was the test
 



Attached Files:







1472820_247240688765318_1985537626_n.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 19


----------



## maybe8

Lost7 said:


> maybe8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lost7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lost7 said:
> 
> 
> Okay, think I have line eye now. I can see it without squinting? :\
> 
> We must be related to the same Chinese man.....I see a super faint line as well. Test some more!Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha - that made me laugh!
> Just done an IC with I think second morning urine - my bladder is great at holding on!
> 
> I'll upload some now, it's faint first off because the test is still developing but then darkish and you can see it more on the invert...
> 
> Really trying not to get my hopes up! :oops:Click to expand...
> 
> I see the lines.....these test have been doing some stupid stuff lately. I say be cautiously optimistic. I get true evaps and yours don't look like that. I so hope this is your start of bfp. I took two cheapies today and only if you tilt and squint and think real hard can you see a second line. The only yeah thing I have going is my chart has gone triphasic....could be the supplements I am on, but first time ever!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun! That's exactly why I stopped temping. My last chart was triphasic and I was so excited. I was so damn sure I was getting a BFP last cycle - Which was the first cycle after Miscarriage.
> When the temp dropped my heart sank.. :cry:
> 
> I think if there was a true genuine line on the IC, I think the FRER would have been much stronger than that line I saw this morning...
> 
> Good luck for your BFP!Click to expand...

Oh I know a pretty chart means nada. This site is proof of that. It still gives me something to hope about. There is only a 2 percent chance that I will conceive, so not really expecting a miracle....just hoping for one.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I broke down and used the last IC I had in my possession. At least I know I can't test again for a few days lol
 



Attached Files:







11304361_483627585126626_1128647397_n.jpg
File size: 64 KB
Views: 28


----------



## drjo718

Looks positive brandi...


----------



## maybe8

I see it too...6dpo?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Yes, and I'm hesitant to trust it.


----------



## Lost7

Wow - that is very faint hun, but definitely more prominent than mine!
I had some weird jabbings earlier on in my clit, of course I googled it and a lot of people seem to have that before their BFP. AF hasn't come today - so I may well wake up to her tomorrow. She should be in full flow tomorrow.... My cervix feels quite high and squidgy, my CM is tacky and white. I'm pretty sure I am out. Will use IC with FMU and post photos just in case, if these clit stabbings are anything to go by, people have their BFP a few days later - here's hoping!

Thanks girls for all your support...


----------



## scoobydrlp

Brandii that looks very positive! An chance your ovulation date is off?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I *might* be 7dpo, but that would be the most that I am. I am doing artificial insemination with donor sperm and had an insemination done on May 21, but that is the only one. The next morning, my OPK was very positive and a few hours later, was very negative.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So I just went back on former posts and found one I made at 4dpo. I went on to get a BFP at 10dpo with that pregnancy.



> Holy friggin crap! I am STARVING today! I feel like I haven't been able to eat enough today...I usually will stop eating after 6, and not eat more than twice a day, but today I've had two bowls of cereal, a bagel with cream cheese, three cheesestrings, a turkey hummus wrap, a few bites of candy, and a large plate of spaghetti. I JUST had the wrap 10 minutes ago and my stomach is already begging for more food!
> 
> 4dpo and so far, I've been gassy, bloated, crampy, exhausted, and yesterday started the hunger. Today, I felt even more exhausted, and had some nausea too and felt some twinges on my right side.

6dpo and I've been gassy, bloated, crampy, exhausted, today I've been STARVING and pinching pain on the left, plus a possible :bfp:, irritable, bitchy, and emotional, craving popcorn with ketchupand salt and vinegar seasoning and poutine (OMG I WANT POUTINE!!!) cervix is medium and firm, and I have stringy white CM. I had NO CM yesterday. Can't wait til Monday to confirm!


----------



## scoobydrlp

BrandiCanucks said:


> Can't wait til Monday to confirm!

You're not seriously going to make us wait all the way until MONDAY, are you?!

Symptoms sound promising, keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I don't get paid until then


----------



## scoobydrlp

BrandiCanucks said:


> I don't get paid until then

:brat:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

YAY!!! I woke up to nausea and $400 in my bank account!


----------



## Lost7

Definitely test again hun... Glad about the nausea and $400, buy some tests and for goodness sakes, pee on them now! 

AS for me: 12dpo today, AF is due today. 

I woke up, done some tests (OPK and HPT). I see a faint line at 5 minutes on the HPT, and a stronger one at 10 minutes. It could be a nasty indent though as I'm not sure I see colour. 

My OPK does look quite dark and I don't usually surge again before AF. Interesting. 
I woke up feeling exhausted, had a temperature and felt very sick. I went back to bed for 4 HOURS. :shock: 

Today my badge for my Fiancés announcement box has come. All I need now for the box is a BFP. I even found a rainbow baby vest, as it'll be our rainbow. 

Fingers crossed AF stays away - I'll post this mornings tests now.


----------



## maybe8

I see lines on both in second pic. Get a free.

Nothing on my tests...maybe a shadow if I tilt it just right.


----------



## Lost7

maybe8 said:


> I see lines on both in second pic. Get a free.
> 
> Nothing on my tests...maybe a shadow if I tilt it just right.

Aww, you're not out yet hun! 

Just trying to decide if the link is pink or not? :oops:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I see them too, Lost! Get an FRER!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

:bfn: this morning
 



Attached Files:







11117861_483933531762698_37730599_n.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Lost7

AF came, right on time... meh!

:witch: 

Hoping for a june BFP, just bought 10 CB digital with conception indicator, for £35 - absolute bargain! :) Will see my BFP with those - I am determined.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Tested again and got a faint positive. Will post pics when I get home


----------



## maybe8

Lost I'm so sorry...Damn tests. Not sure what is going on with them because there are lots of questionable results going around.

Nothing happening here, cramping a bit, feels like the witch will show soon.


----------



## SilasLove

Dang Lost7 - I definitely see a line (pinkish too) so thats just ridiculous!


----------



## scoobydrlp

Lost, sorry about the witch :(

Brandi, can't wait to see the new test!


----------



## Lost7

Thanks lovely ladies <3 
Looking forward to seeing the test Brandi! 
We must all stick together until we get or BFP's they will come!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/2311397-any-june-testers-21.html

Third post down...I might not be able to make it home tonight


----------



## scoobydrlp

I see it Brandi!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Okie Doke..I'm home.
 



Attached Files:







11377370_10206652546897203_3008730116142780231_n.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## maybe8

Brandi...I see a line, I am not sure if it has color....maybe. good luck though


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Tested with FMU and I *think* I see a super super faint second line. Can't decide if I have line eye or if there's colour or what. First pic is the original. Second is enhanced.
 



Attached Files:







sun.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 13









sun2.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## maybe8

I see lines...I am pretty sure I have line eye though....seeing super super faint lines on mine....frer neg yesterday...cheapies today super faint something


----------



## scoobydrlp

On my phone so it's super tiny, but I think I see a pink line Brandi.


----------



## scoobydrlp

Ok, looked again on my kindle. If the picture was taken within the 10 minute time limit then I say BFP!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Definitely was. It came up after 5 minutes. Dollar store test was also positive!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Whoops, didn't realize I didn't post it here yet but I just got a :bfp: on an FRER at 9dpo...and another positive on the dollar store test!!!


----------



## scoobydrlp

Yay!! Congrats!


----------



## marlin26

Hey there ladies well I just can't are the silent e I have to tell some one.. Ok rewind .. Lol i got a tubal reversal in june 13 2014.. Weve been ttc for 9 months.. I had a cp last month boo !!! At 5 weeks.. So we tried again.. We have kids yes my 2 teens and his adults .. That are out of the house now.. So ive been testing since AF never came to visit.. I mean she hasnt checked in.. Thank GOD SHE IS M.I.A.. IVE BEEN TESTING EVER SINCE .. NEGATIVE NEGATIVE NEGATIVE DAY AFTER DAY IN THE A.M NEGATIVE.. BOO!!! I HATE U TEST... N E WAY I DONT WANT TO TAKE NO FOR AN ANSWER I FEEL PREGNANT N I CHECKED MY CERVIX ITS SOFT LIKE MY LIPS HIGH HAD TROUBLE GETTING TO IT... N E WAYS DONT KNOW BEEN READING ON IT BUT NOT TO SURE U SEE IDK WHAT EXACTLY IM LOOKING FOR. SO NE WAYS I TESTED N SAW A FAINT POSITIVE I HAVE ATTACHED IT.. BUF IM SCARED DONT WANT TO TELL DH CUZ I DONT WANT TO CRY AGAIN.. BUT CHECK IT OUT I HAVE TOLD NO ONE IM KEEPING IT A SECRET UNTIL I GET A DARK LINE OR DARKER ONE..
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150531_154631.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## scoobydrlp

Marlin, those all look like faint positives to me! How long after peeing on them was the pic taken?


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I see a faint line on every one marlin :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Peed on another FRER tonight. This is 9dpo with evening urine on a 4 hours hold. First pic is the original, second is the zoom, third is the enhanced, and 4th is the negative
 



Attached Files:







sunfrerori.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 11









sunfrerzoom.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 9









sunfreren.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 8









sunfrerneg.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## scoobydrlp

I see it on all of them, a Brandi!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I see faint lines too, Marlin!

I saw you post in another thread too. I gave you the link to the Tubal Reversal group on here. I'm a tubal reversal mom too. This will be my second reversal baby


----------



## marlin26

BrandiCanucks said:


> I see faint lines too, Marlin!
> 
> I saw you post in another thread too. I gave you the link to the Tubal Reversal group on here. I'm a tubal reversal mom too. This will be my second reversal baby

:happydance:wow ur a tubal reversal mom too.. Awesome so did urs come out real faint like mine or where they darker..?? I haven't told hubby cuz well I Dont want to feel the hurt we felt last month.. Or at least I can shelter him and my kids from the hurt.. I'm waiting to see if it appears darker .. When should I make a Dr appointment most say at 14 days late others say a month late .. I'm hopeing this one sticks so we can surprise daddy for fathers day and mother n laws b day.. I'm praying everything is good its just hard to hide my smile..:hugs:


----------



## marlin26

scoobydrlp said:


> Marlin, those all look like faint positives to me! How long after peeing on them was the pic taken?

5 min. I know their faint .. That's y I'm trying not to lose hope.. This is good though I think god will fulfill my blessing.. Or I pray it will:winkwink::flower:


----------



## marlin26

Ladies baby dust to all .... I pray my test gets darker after 3 days.. I will test again.. N update everyone..I'm glad to have u guys to talk too..yes I would really enjoy talking to tubal reversal moms plz.. So I can idk ask questions..


----------



## BrandiCanucks

You need to make an appointment ASAP. They need to follow your levels every 2 days and once you hit 1000, you need an ultrasound. Because you've had two surgeries on your tubes, you're at a higher risk for an ectopic pregnancy, so determining where the pregnancy is early on lessens the risk of rupture and losing the tube, if it is ectopic. Call now, get blood drawn, and if it comes out you're pregnant, THEN tell hubby!

I've got two faint positives on First Response tests today. I had my reversal on September 24, 2013 and had my first TR baby in July 2014. He's 10 months old.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Here's the group, marlin

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-groups/470581-tubal-reversal-ladies-just-moved-wtt-1292.html


----------



## marlin26

I will call in the morning


----------



## marlin26

Brandi I haven't done his for 13 years.. When I call for an appointment I say I need a blood test or sonogram cuz I think I'm preggers and I have had a tubal reversal


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Blood test first, Marlin. They need to confirm that you are pregnant. Once they confirm you are pregnant, ask for a repeat blood test to make sure they are doubling, and ask for an early ultrasound, approximately 3 weeks from now, to make sure it's not in the tubes, and explain why. Because of your reversal, you're at a higher risk for an ectopic.


----------



## mrsverhey

Hey girls! I have been stalking all month and am so happy for those who got BFP and am still cheering the rest on! I was wondering if anyone had the link to the June group that you are moving over to? I would love to cheerlead there and watch you all get your BFPs!! Thanks!


----------



## Alidravana

So the :witch: arrived yesterday morning on schedule. Onto the June thread and good luck to everyone still on here!


----------



## maybe8

mrsverhey said:


> Hey girls! I have been stalking all month and am so happy for those who got BFP and am still cheering the rest on! I was wondering if anyone had the link to the June group that you are moving over to? I would love to cheerlead there and watch you all get your BFPs!! Thanks!

I am not sure how to link it on a kindle but it is called "Any June Testers?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/2311397-any-june-testers-36.html#post35581465

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...oin-me-27-testers-2-bfps-20.html#post35581723


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Here are the February 2016 due date groups for anyone who gets their BFP

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2315707-any-feb-2016-due-babies-want-buddies.html

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2314557-february-sweethearts.html


----------



## Lost7

Hi Everyone, just to let you know I am now following the June Bumblebees thread. Hope to meet you all there, seems a lovely bunch lol.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Okay...peed on another today and it took all of 20 seconds to show up. It's not even a squinter anymore. It's way darker than 9dpo. I've got some good progression going on. I should find out my blood draw results in a few hours!
 



Attached Files:







11dpo progression.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Lost7

Congratulations. :)


----------



## maybe8

Witch got me...on to June

Excellent lines Brandi...Congratulations!


----------



## Lost7

maybe8 said:


> Witch got me...on to June
> 
> Excellent lines Brandi...Congratulations!

See you there sweets! <3


----------



## maria86

I also got my :bfp: this month!!!! :dance: Congratulations to everyone and good luck to those whom af got!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

maria86 said:


> I also got my :bfp: this month!!!! :dance: Congratulations to everyone and good luck to those whom af got!

Congratulations!! :)


----------



## NikTik

Congratulations Brandi and Maria!! H&h 9 months to you both xx


----------



## SilasLove

Congrats!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So, I announced the pregnancy today
 



Attached Files:







announcement.jpg
File size: 52.6 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Teeny Weeny

BrandiCanucks said:


> So, I announced the pregnancy today

Love this announcement! Xx


----------



## marlin26

Okay ladies bringing u an update .. I'm going tomorrow for blood draw and or sonogram to find out for sure. That way i can tell all of u guys the news


----------



## Lost7

Good luck Marlin. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## marlin26

Lost7 said:


> Good luck Marlin. Let us know how you get on.

Thanks so much.. I'm scared anxious and a little depressed.I'm here at docs. now.. I've been feeling pain on my lower back like at my waists.. I have sharp pains on my right side. And I wiped this morn and saw like lite pink. But it's gone now. 
I don't know what's wrong with me. :wacko: whyyyyyyyyyyy can't I just get pregnant and stay like that.. I hope I get good news.. I pray I do if not I'm going to cry for ever and be depressed. Whyyyyyyyyyyy can't it just be. I haven't got my results yet of sonogram yet just blood and urine.. And the pink was gone.. I pray its so please god let me be pregnant please Dont let this be ectopic or chemical pregnancy... Please lord help me.:sad2:


----------



## marlin26

Hey Brandi how Kool..congrats!!! Well I took ur advise couldn't get in until today. I'm glad ur here and helped me being we are TR moms .. I'm glad urs has been a success. I'm just scared Brandi.. I want it so much.. And we've been trying for 10 months.. Will it ever happen for me like u??


----------



## Lost7

marlin26 said:


> Lost7 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Marlin. Let us know how you get on.
> 
> Thanks so much.. I'm scared anxious and a little depressed.I'm here at docs. now.. I've been feeling pain on my lower back like at my waists.. I have sharp pains on my right side. And I wiped this morn and saw like lite pink. But it's gone now.
> I don't know what's wrong with me. :wacko: whyyyyyyyyyyy can't I just get pregnant and stay like that.. I hope I get good news.. I pray I do if not I'm going to cry for ever and be depressed. Whyyyyyyyyyyy can't it just be. I haven't got my results yet of sonogram yet just blood and urine.. And the pink was gone.. I pray its so please god let me be pregnant please Dont let this be ectopic or chemical pregnancy... Please lord help me.:sad2:Click to expand...


Fingers crossed for you. This is my third cycle after my 8th Miscarriage. I'm praying for a sticky bean, losing so many is heartbreaking.


----------



## marlin26

Bfn!!! But im normal they checked everything..im really depressed i cried there.. :-'( and im still crying here... Baby dust to you... I will pray for u..


----------



## Pinkie_Pie

AF showed this afternoon for me and I was due for AF today. :( So I'm out this month. Baby dust to everyone else. <3


----------



## SilasLove

I'm so sorry Marlin :hugs:


----------



## Lost7

Hugs Marlin xx


----------



## Sweetmama26

Hi Ladies, back again after a month or so long hiatus. Not trying to ignore you just so busy dealing with Court and moving in together etc etc. Today is CD1 for me. Is there a June testers thread yet?


----------



## mrsverhey

Sweetmama26 said:


> Hi Ladies, back again after a month or so long hiatus. Not trying to ignore you just so busy dealing with Court and moving in together etc etc. Today is CD1 for me. Is there a June testers thread yet?


Hi nice to hear from you hope all is going well! I believe a lot of the ladies went to https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/2311397-any-june-testers.html for June :)


----------

